# Rangers FC to be liquidated



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

HMRC to reject the vague pennies-in-a-pound CVA, meaning a 'newco' will need to apply for entry to the SPL.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18407309



> Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs will reject the company voluntary arrangement proposal made by Rangers' prospective owner Charles Green.
> 
> Green's consortium hopes to have its CVA approved by creditors when they meet at Ibrox on Thursday so that the club can exit administration.
> 
> ...


 
Glorious.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 12, 2012)

Glasgow is over-represented in football terms. I think they should let Gala Fairydean in. It's about time we had a team from the borders in the league!


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

There is talk of Spartans applying for the spare place.  I'm happy with ABR (anybody but rangers) 

HMRC seem intent on hunting down murray and white... talk of 'forensic financial investigations' on previous owners and how a CVA would have impeded this.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18409172



> *Former directors of Rangers FC may face investigation and possible claims against them over the club's demise, HM Revenue and Customs (HMRC) has said.*
> 
> HMRC has rejected a company voluntary arrangement (CVA) from the club's potential new owners, meaning the Ibrox club will now be liquidated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jun 12, 2012)

The part that baffles me about this is the apparently settled intention of the administrators to sell the deceased club's assets for £5.5 million to a new company. I'd have thought that the assets were worth more than that, but if so, I don't see why the creditors would sit still for a cut-price sale.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> The part that baffles me about this is the apparently settled intention of the administrators to sell the deceased club's assets for £5.5 million to a new company. I'd have thought that the assets were worth more than that, but if so, I don't see why the creditors would sit still for a cut-price sale.


 
I'm not sure the assets are worth all that much.  The playing staff are all free to leave so there's no chance of transfer income.  The physical assets.. well a plot of land in govan isn't that valuable.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jun 12, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I'm not sure the assets are worth all that much. The playing staff are all free to leave so there's no chance of transfer income. The physical assets.. well a plot of land in govan isn't that valuable.


 
I'd consider it reasonably likely that somewhere in the world can be found a buyer or buyers who would pay more than 5.5 million for the total physical assets of the club plus the brand name. Whether those people were intent on setting up a new football club or not. In any case, the only way to find out would be to put the assets on the market.

If I were a creditor, I would not be best pleased at being told that a total deal of 5.5 million has been accepted without the assets being put up for open sale.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 12, 2012)

i'd bet a pound to a bucket of shit that whatever new club rises they will be allowed to stay in the SPL.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> I'd consider it reasonably likely that somewhere in the world can be found a buyer or buyers who would pay more than 5.5 million for the total physical assets of the club plus the brand name. Whether those people were intent on setting up a new football club or not. In any case, the only way to find out would be to put the assets on the market.
> 
> If I were a creditor, I would not be best pleased at being told that a total deal of 5.5 million has been accepted without the assets being put up for open sale.


 
I get you.  I'm not really sure how that all works, the deal was made when they were in admin and I guess that deal is binding somehow.

I don't have the first clue about company law tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage will go ballistic


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I don't have the first clue about company law tbh.


sounds like you've all the qualifications to sit on the rangers board, especially if you habitually wear an orange sash


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> anchorage will go ballistic


 
Papist conspiracy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Papist conspiracy


it's fucking tainted  [/anchoRAGE]


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jun 12, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'd bet a pound to a bucket of shit that whatever new club rises they will be allowed to stay in the SPL.


 
I think that's still the most likely outcome.

That only really changes if there's a delay in getting a new company established and the assets transferred. No matter how flexible the spines of the various SPL chairmen prove to be, that won't help Nu-Rangers if this drags on for a few weeks more.


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> I think that's still the most likely outcome.
> 
> That only really changes if there's a delay in getting a new company established and the assets transferred. No matter how flexible the spines of the various SPL chairmen prove to be, that won't help Nu-Rangers if this drags on for a few weeks more.


 
I think they will have to drop down a division or two; UEFA wont let the SFA give them a free pass, HMRC would probably go after the rest of the SPL, and the precedent it would set would be horrendous.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

Couple of promising tweets here



> Havre been told that Sky have privately given comfort to SPL clubs that they don't do walking away either. #*NotoNewco*


 


> May be some re negotiation on TV deal but Sky don't want to go to war with Scotland. Will still show SPL with or without Rangers#*NotoNewco*


 
This TV deal was the main concern for chairmen. This would weaken rangers' position even further when it comes to reapplying. They will need to come cap in hand and BEG to get back in...


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2012)

also:


----------



## ChocolateTeapot (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, if you read a bit of what they're saying on their fora, many seem to have adopted the Samson complex, believing, bizarrely enough that everyone else has "stabbed them in the back" and somehow contrived to bring this whole thing upon Rangers. There seems to be a school of thought that they should actively apply to the third division to "teach other clubs a lesson".

Strange fellahs, really. Reminds me that at games they sing "we are Rangers, super Rangers, no-one likes us, we don't care..." And then a character in Coronation St. made reference to Manchester city centre being trashed by their "fans" after the UEFA cup final which resulted in the ITV switchboard being innundated by angry Rangers supporters, furious at the inference. The lyrics "we are Rangers, super Rangers, no-one likes us, but we're actually quite sensitive about that..." doesn't quite trip off the tongue so easily.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

ChocolateTeapot said:


> Well, if you read a bit of what they're saying on their fora, many seem to have adopted the Samson complex, believing, bizarrely enough that everyone else has "stabbed them in the back" and somehow contrived to bring this whole thing upon Rangers. There seems to be a school of thought that they should actively apply to the third division to "teach other clubs a lesson".
> 
> Strange fellahs, really. Reminds me that at games they sing "we are Rangers, super Rangers, no-one likes us, we don't care..." And then a character in Coronation St. made reference to Manchester city centre being trashed by their "fans" after the UEFA cup final which resulted in the ITV switchboard being innundated by angry Rangers supporters, furious at the inference. The lyrics "we are Rangers, super Rangers, no-one likes us, but we're actually quite sensitive about that..." doesn't quite trip off the tongue so easily.


surely it would now be "we were rangers, super rangers, no one liked us, we didn't care"


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think this




is BIG enough though!!


----------



## anchorage (Jun 12, 2012)

I would be quite happy for Rangers to start in the 3rd division. No one wants us in the SPL without sanctions, so fuck them. Start in the 3rd and work our way up. Let's see how much Scottish football really needs Rangers and our money. Looks like another couple of months of waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 12, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> I don't think this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lets do this properly


----------



## sunny jim (Jun 12, 2012)

I cant imagine the other teams in the SPL voting to kick Rangers out, just on the basis of ticket sales when they play at their grounds. Its not the fans voting, its the owners of the clubs and I cant see them turning down 20,000 gate receipts twice a year.

eta: It would be great for the third division clubs if Rangers were forced to start there, with some clubs getting around 200 per game through the gates.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 12, 2012)

Bastards. Just came into the works staff room and my team for the euro draw (Spain) has been replaced with the word newco. Those pesky kids.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Bastards. Just came into the works staff room and my team for the euro draw (Spain) has been replaced with the word newco. Those pesky kids.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 12, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> I cant imagine the other teams in the SPL voting to kick Rangers out, just on the basis of ticket sales when they play at their grounds. Its not the fans voting, its the owners of the clubs and I cant see them turning down 20,000 gate receipts twice a year.







But with a handicapped Rangers more of their fans would flock to the grounds to make up for us in the race for second place. I hope we boycott every ground.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 12, 2012)

Tbf you could always call it a day with the spl and join the conference down south


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 12, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> I cant imagine the other teams in the SPL voting to kick Rangers out, just on the basis of ticket sales when they play at their grounds. Its not the fans voting, its the owners of the clubs and I cant see them turning down 20,000 gate receipts twice a year.
> 
> eta: It would be great for the third division clubs if Rangers were forced to start there, with some clubs getting around 200 per game through the gates.



The travelling rfc support isn't as large as it once was. Also, IIRC Aberdeen, Dundee Utd and St. Johnstone have said they'd have larger crowds if Dundee were in the SPL in place of RFC(IA)

Biggest potential losers in terms of gate numbers would be Celtic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Tbf you could always call it a day with the spl and join the conference down south


yeh, which would save you all the heartache drifting down the leagues when you can do it in one fell swoop.


----------



## sunny jim (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> But with a handicapped Rangers more of their fans would flock to the grounds to make up for us in the race for second place. I hope we boycott every ground.


 
 Do you mean if the SPL voted for you to stay you would boycott every ground? Thats gratitude for you!!


----------



## sunny jim (Jun 12, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> The travelling rfc support isn't as large as it once was. Also, IIRC Aberdeen, Dundee Utd and St. Johnstone have said they'd have larger crowds if Dundee were in the SPL in place of RFC(IA)
> 
> Biggest potential losers in terms of gate numbers would be Celtic.


 
Yeah maybe, good point. Be a bit crap of Rangers fans though to change sides, if thats what you mean.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Yeah maybe, good point. Be a bit crap of Rangers fans though to change sides, if thats what you mean.


we'll soon see what sort of loyalists they are


----------



## anchorage (Jun 12, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Do you mean if the SPL voted for you to stay you would boycott every ground? Thats gratitude for you!!






Why would I give money to clubs who hate my club. I don't owe anybody anything. They are all saying they don't need Rangers. I'm taking the line that they don't need my money.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Why would I give money to clubs who hate my club. I don't owe anybody anything. They are all saying they don't need Rangers. I'm taking the line that they don't need my money.


carry on drinking tennants then


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Why would I give money to clubs who hate my club. I don't owe anybody anything. They are all saying they don't need Rangers. I'm taking the line that they don't need my money.


 
There's something a bit strange about your attitude here.

Rangers have wronged all of the other clubs in the SPL through "financial doping". Yet you are acting as if those clubs have somehow wronged you. They didn't cause your club to implode. The way in which your club was run managed that. And now, with a new version of your club apparently begging to be let jump straight to the top table of Scottish football, your response to the possibility of the other clubs making this massive concession is something you react with spite to. Surely the correct attitude to adopt in those circumstances should be one of humility and gratitude, that even after your club thoroughly shat the bed, the others are willing to help you wash the sheets?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Revelling in the demise of any club is utterly shit behaviour. Lowest of the low.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

oh dear


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Revelling in the demise of any club is utterly shit behaviour. Lowest of the low.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Revelling in the demise of any club is utterly shit behaviour. Lowest of the low.


but it's not any club, it's rangers.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Why would I give money to clubs who hate my club. I don't owe anybody anything. They are all saying they don't need Rangers. I'm taking the line that they don't need my money.



Funny that Rangers took pretty much that approach when dodging tax payments over a decade. We're Rangers, fuck everyone else.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> but it's not any club, it's rangers.







The Rangers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Funny that Rangers took pretty much that approach when dodging tax payments over a decade. We're Rangers, fuck everyone else.


now it's just 'we're fucked'


----------



## sunny jim (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Why would I give money to clubs who hate my club. I don't owe anybody anything. They are all saying they don't need Rangers. I'm taking the line that they don't need my money.


 
If they voted for you to stay, then they obviously do need your money and you would owe them your continued SPL presence. If they voted no they obviously do hate you but a boycott would be irrelevant because your new old firm matches would be against Elgin City or Alloa Athletic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The Rangers.


the football club formerly a football club known as rangers.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Revelling in the demise of any club is utterly shit behaviour. Lowest of the low.


 
Normally I'd say this, but if ever a club deserved it...


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The Newco.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The Rangers.


the bankrupt


----------



## anchorage (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Bastards. Just came into the works staff room and my team for the euro draw (Spain) has been replaced with the word newco. Those pesky kids.





Now they want to know where I got my £1 to join the euro draw from. Bastards.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> but it's not any club, it's rangers.



Even Rangers...

I wouldn't even wish it on Millwall tbf, I know too well how shit it feels to come close to losing your club, and I wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 12, 2012)

If I was running Rangers 2012 or whatever the new outfit will be called I'd be applying to start again at the bottom of the English leagues rather then the Scottish ones.  If they got their crowd behind them they could be up to the championship in a handful of years, it'd be far more worth it in the long term then the terminal decline the scottish leagues are in.

So now the SPL can look forward to years of Celtic domination with little or no reason for them to strengthen their squad and as a result ever decreasing quality, crowds and ultimatly revenue.  Whatever people think about Rangers I cannot see this as a good day for Scottish football.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 12, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> If I was running Rangers 2012 or whatever the new outfit will be called I'd be applying to start again at the bottom of the English leagues rather then the Scottish ones.  If they got their crowd behind them they could be up to the championship in a handful of years, it'd be far more worth it in the long term then the terminal decline the scottish leagues are in.
> 
> So now the SPL can look forward to years of Celtic domination with little or no reason for them to strengthen their squad and as a result ever decreasing quality, crowds and ultimatly revenue.  Whatever people think about Rangers I cannot see this as a good day for Scottish football.





But you are not twisted with jealousy and hatred. We will never be allowed into the English leagues for the reasons you have stated. Turkeys don't vote for Christmas.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jun 12, 2012)

They won't be let into the English league. I still think that the strong likelihood is that Nu-Rangers will be let right into the SPL.

If they don't get straight into the SPL, far from Celtic pulling away, you'd probably see a couple of other clubs getting a bit closer to them. Celtic's revenues would decline, while the revenues of the best of the rest would probably see a slight upturn. Rangers bring more money to Celtic than they do to the rest.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 12, 2012)

Charles Green making a twat of himself in various interviews....


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jun 12, 2012)

agricola said:


> I think they will have to drop down a division or two; UEFA wont let the SFA give them a free pass, HMRC would probably go after the rest of the SPL, and the precedent it would set would be horrendous.


 
I don't think that the precedent would be particularly horrendous for those who are already operating on the basis that there are the Old Firm and then there are the rest, and different rules apply to each. That's a category which I suspect includes the people running most clubs in Scotland.

I don't think that the issue of "dropping down a division or two" arises. At least as I understand it, it's either the the SPL or SFL division 3 depending on which league admits the new company as a member.

I don't think that HMRC have any reason to go after the rest of the SPL. The Revenue don't really give a flying fuck about footballing sanctions.

I don't think that UEFA are all that likely to object as long as some kind of sanction is imposed.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Some bloke from the Daily Record was just on radio saying he thinks SPL chairman will probably go against the wishes of the fans and opt to keep Rangers in the SPL with the tradeoff being a severe reduction in the stranglehold the old firms club have over the SPL.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Revelling in the demise of any club is utterly shit behaviour. Lowest of the low.


 
Rangers is a special case.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 12, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> So now the SPL can look forward to years of Celtic domination with little or no reason for them to strengthen their squad and as a result ever decreasing quality, crowds and ultimatly revenue. Whatever people think about Rangers I cannot see this as a good day for Scottish football.


 
Celtic don't only play in Scottish competitions.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

Rangers fan on the radio: "I blame HMRC for this and I want to know what the SFA are going to do to fix it.." (or words to that effect) -


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Rangers is a special case.


Bollocks is it.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Bollocks is it.


 
If you are Scottish and not ultra-protestant then the demise of Glasgow Rangers is something to be applauded.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Celtic don't only play in Scottish competitions.


 
When was the last time they mounted any sort of European challenge?  And that was whilst they still had some domestic competition, nope you can forget all that now - the Lisbon Lions will seem like some sort of fairytale.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 12, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> .......... the Lisbon Lions will seem like some sort of fairytale.


 
For me it is a memory that will never fade.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Bollocks is it.


 
I would say it is drew. This backlash of schadenfreude is happening for a reason. These fuckers have cheated for decades to the detriment of the league as a whole, all the while lording it up with a sense of natural superiority. There is a cliche about being careful who you kick on the way up...


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 12, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> When was the last time they mounted any sort of European challenge? And that was whilst they still had some domestic competition, nope you can forget all that now - the Lisbon Lions will seem like some sort of fairytale.


 
UEFA Cup final in 2003.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 12, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I would say it is drew. This backlash of schadenfreude is happening for a reason. These fuckers have cheated for decades to the detriment of the league as a whole, all the while lording it up with a sense of natural superiority. There is a cliche about being careful who you kick on the way up...


 


It's called jealousy. Decades of cheating.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> UEFA Cup final in 2003.


 
Quite.

Anyway I'm not anti Celtic or anti Scottish football, I just don't think that this is a good day for Scottish football at all and anybody celebrating this should probably take a look into the future because it doesnt look good.


----------



## starfish (Jun 12, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> There's something a bit strange about your attitude here.
> 
> Rangers have wronged all of the other clubs in the SPL through "financial doping". Yet you are acting as if those clubs have somehow wronged you. They didn't cause your club to implode. The way in which your club was run managed that. And now, with a new version of your club apparently begging to be let jump straight to the top table of Scottish football, your response to the possibility of the other clubs making this massive concession is something you react with spite to. Surely the correct attitude to adopt in those circumstances should be one of humility and gratitude, that even after your club thoroughly shat the bed, the others are willing to help you wash the sheets?


 
Its the Rangers way. Its always everyone elses fault but their own. Theyre the establishment, above repproach.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 12, 2012)

If the club formerly known as Rangers were to start again at the bottom, would Dunfermline retain their place in the SPL or would Dundee get the spot? Anybody know?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 12, 2012)

"Feckereens"


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 12, 2012)

Who is this Newco anchorage? TUB in disguise? Reaches for ignore button again. *sigh*


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jun 12, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Who is this Newco anchorage? TUB in disguise? Reaches for ignore button again. *sigh*


 
Whether or not sanctions can be carried over from the oldco is a murky area.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 12, 2012)

There's been some weird statements coming out of Mordor today. 

Re: making the team switch to the newco




			
				 Charlie Green said:
			
		

> "If the players choose not to transfer they will then be in breach of contract,"


 



			
				 BBC fact checker said:
			
		

> Protection of employment regulations suggest that employees must be offered but are under no obligation to accept the terms of transfer to a new company and the players' union has echoed this sentiment.


 
Re: what the newco is buying for 5.5 million




			
				 Duff and Phelps said:
			
		

> The history of the club remains with the club, so the club moves from Rangers Plc into the new company and all of the titles and 140-year history will remain with the club.


 
Which is just an odd idea. Is that written into the contract? How much exactly does 140 years of history and however many titles cost?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 12, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> The part that baffles me about this is the apparently settled intention of the administrators to sell the deceased club's assets for £5.5 million to a new company. I'd have thought that the assets were worth more than that, but if so, I don't see why the creditors would sit still for a cut-price sale.


 
My understanding was that it's likely to be challenged by HMRC and that's why they were trying to get new administrators appointed for the liquidation process after they reject the CVA:

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/105193-...-rangers-if-administrators-fail-to-save-club/

Although the BBC were still reporting that this sale was going to go through as part of their liquidation story so I could be wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Re: what the newco is buying for 5.5 million
> 
> 
> 
> Which is just an odd idea. Is that written into the contract? How much exactly does 140 years of history and however many titles cost?


£25k/pa = £3.5m, plus £2m for all the trophies (made up of £1.995m for the spectacular orange cabinet and £0.005m for the trophies)


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 13, 2012)

This has been a remarkable day, which could change Scottish football forever, but any celebrations are premature.  Many had hoped for Rangers' liquidation but I suspect most privately believed that the club would somehow get away with it.

t all depends how quickly BDO (HMRC's liquidators) are officially appointed and whether they deem Green's bid for the assets a fit and proper one. Bear in mind that not many folk will be offering £5.5 million for assets consisting of a football stadium in largely valueless (and potentially contaminated) land, a training facility which Sport Scotland have first dibs on. The players are all now free to leave for nothing. Charles Green has been talking complete drivel about TUPE law- he's been trying to claim that the liquidated Rangers squad will automatically transfer to his newco. This is garbage. the players have no such obligation. Green is an obvious carpetbagger and it is remarkable that someone with such a tenuous grasp of business law has talked his way into a position as a would-be "saviour" of Rangers. The stuff about simply transferring contractual agreements to a newco is surely fantasy-players are in it for themselves and will want to maximise their income rather than take a gamble on possibly ending up in Div 3 on vastly reduced wages. How BDO act as soon as they take control will be criticial with regard to the assets.

 Duff and Phelps (the bizarre Craig Whyte appointed Rangers) and Green will clearly have a well worked out scenario for a NewCo. Indeed it could be argued that their actions have actively encouraged such a scenario. Now that we're in the NewCo situation these plans will already be rolling. Green will be aware that Rangers' court action (where the Buns took the SFA to the Court of Session over a tribunal ruling which slapped a 12 month transfer ban on them) has hugely annoyed fellow SPL chairmen and I suspect a hectic round of shuttle diplomacy lies ahead of Green this weekend.

D&P, for their part, will possibly be having a quiet glass of champagne. they can legitimately present themselves as having "tried their best" and will shortly walk away from the whole catastrophic trainwreck millions richer- and perhaps only slightly worried about the nature of BDO's forensic investigation.

If the SPL don't demote Rangers now, they never will. The vote is very uncertain. The Dundee United and Hibs chairmen seem likely to vote no, who knows which way Vlad and the Lithuanians will go, let alone Celtic. Celtic are now in an impossible position here- piss off their fans, or badly damage their income streams. I suspect that they will see which way the debate is going before finally deciding. St. Mirren are also a doubt, whilst the intentions of the two Highland clubs are very uncertain. OldCo Rangers can have a vote in this process. It is bizarre to say the least. It's pretty obvious that Kille and St. Johnstone have resolved to vote Yes, sadly, although Sky's reassurance that they will not withdraw from Scottish football if Rangers really have kicked their last ball may weaken their seemingly resolved positions. 

Where do Rangers go from here? Although the OldCo is now on the mortuary slab they still have a few canny moves ahead- some more emollient press, some negotiation with SPL counterparts, and hopefully (for them) a favourable vote on Monday. Nothing's decided until then, remarkable as today's events have been.

I think there is enough doubt amongst enough SPL chairmen to stymy Rangers in the coming vote. Then we're in the state where a NewCo has to apply for SFL3 and I think there's little doubt how that would go. I wonder if the likes of Spartans would even bother applying if a viable newco was in the hunt for the place. There is some doubt about that too, with the possibility of multiple "new Rangers" emerging in the weeks ahead, if the SPL vote goes against them.

Rangers fans opinion is hardening somewhat against Green and there are rumours of further "investors" not connected with Green's "consortium" planning to outbid him for Ibrox and Murray Park, Rangers training complex in Milngavie. Green is briefing the press that the transfer of the assets for £5.5 million to what appears a rather cloudy "consortium" is a formality- it's no such thing. The assets must be auctioned off by the liquidators and who knows what that will smoke out from dark corners of the Scottish business world. Incidentally, Murray Park is as valueless as Ibrox in terms of housing/retail/industrial development. The complex is on a flood plain and is also on green belt land, so you can forget about building anything on it. Plus, legally, SportScotland, who helped to fund the complex, have first dibs on it in the event of Rangers going under, at a cost (I believe) of £4million.

With old Rangers liquidated, the outcome of the Big Tax Case (that could see Rangers liable for a further £75million to HMRC), SFA appellate tribunals (who, after the Court of Session referred the matter of Rangers' punishment back, having struck down the transfer ban, now seem to be faced with a choice of suspension or expulsion, with FIFA and UEFA watching closely) and an SPL enquiry still to come into the matter of dual contracts and potentially illegal payments to players, are all still pending. However as yet it is not clear if a new company will be liable for the sins of the old- I suspect not.

This saga has been rumbling on for well over a year now and today's news is far from the end, but maybe the end of the beginning. Crunch time has been reached and there is nowhere for the SPL to hide anymore. They have to make a decision on Monday or risk becoming even more of a laughing stock, if that's possible.

Two other points:

1. Rangers will never play in England, even if the English wanted them. UEFA will never sanction such a move. Talk of the Old Firm playing in England is just fantasy for that reason and a waste of time. Though, ironically, Rangers and Celtic have both had once-a-season-borefests about needing to go down south for their own good- now, with Rangers at the very brink of extinction, apparently their demise will "irreparably damage Scottish football". Aye, right.

2. Those complaining at people "revelling" in the demise of Rangers and saying it's not on- clearly you've never spent a Saturday afternoon in a small Scottish town where the local SFL club has to subsist on sub 1,000 gates, whilst coachloads of local gloryhunters leave for Ibrox and Parkhead. The OF are an absolute cancer on Scottish football. The greed of the Old Firm, their leading role in establishing the absolutely disastrous SPL at the end of the 1990s (with ten willing accomplices- Scottish's football's ills can't all be blamed on the OF), their self-obsession and avarice with regard to TV money, the torn faced _"bit wir a gloabil braaaaaaaannd"_ arseholes (no one in England cares about the OF anymore, let alone anywhere else- that ship has sailed) the sycophantic "succulent lamb" journalists that choke the Glasgow media, the open contempt that Rangers in particular have had for every other club in Scotland- well, karma's a bitch. I'm not jumping about my room at Rangers demise, I'm certainly not going to waste my time mourning their passing, either- if that's what is to happen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2012)

i think rangers will be demoted, because if they don't do anything serious to the club then anyone who wants can do something even worse than what's happened there - and can turn round and say, well you did fuck all to rangers for something similar, i'll have the law on you.


----------



## rover07 (Jun 13, 2012)

.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 13, 2012)

Hm no, recourse to the civil courts is explicitly outlawed by FIFA/ UEFA statutes.

The fact that Rangers took the SFA to the Court of Session in order to have their transfer ban punishment overturned has made their task of having a "newco" re-admitted to the SPL much more difficult. A majority of the SPL chairmen were raging at this course of action and their attitude has hardened considerably as a result. Had the clowns just taken the punishment on the chin, I think the newco vote would already be a formality. Rangers' arrogance and refusal to own up to wrongdoing has made their plight a lot worse and seen any residual sympathy for them haemorrhage in the last month. Their hapless litigation has been welcomed like an early morning plate of cold diahorrea by the authorities.

Rangers should have taken their claim to the Court of Arbitration for Sport. They claim that the SFA had banned this, although this is unlikely to be true. The truly laughable Duff & Phelps later admitted that they were "unaware" that FIFA and UEFA explicitly outlawed member clubs taking their national association to court. The penalty for such action is normally suspension or expulsion from the association. Even if the newco do get back in, I can't see future financial clusterfucks in Scottish football resulting in a rash of fresh legal action.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 13, 2012)

another point someone asked- if Rangers fail on Monday, then relegated Dunfermline will stay up for next season.

Rangers will then presumably apply for the vacant SFL 3 slot. The vacancy would be created by promoting the play of final losers to fill the gap left by reprieved Dunfermline: Stranraer to SFL2, and Airdrie United to SFL1.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jun 13, 2012)

There seem to be three main stumbling blocks ahead for a Nu-Rangers:

1) The SPL could vote not to admit them.
2) The planned sale of assets to the Green consortium could be challenged, delayed or could fall through for some reason.
3) The SFA tribunal suspending them.

I think that number three is extremely unlikely. In current circumstances that would amount to a death sentence, and I simply can't see the SFA wanting to take the blame for that when they can just boot them out of the Scottish Cup and make tutting noises instead.

Number one would involve the SPL clubs showing a degree of backbone which would be entirely out of character. It's not impossible, but ultimately, Celtic have a huge financial interest in having Rangers around, while the smaller clubs have long since accepted their status as second class citizens and many of them probably actually believe that Rangers are essential to their own viability in the short and medium term.

Number two is pretty much impossible to predict without a lot more information.

Firstly, the market value of the assets. While I take steeplejack's point that these aren't going to be worth as much as people probably imagine, I think that there's at least a possibility that he's leaning too far in the other direction. Ibrox and associated facilities for parking etc, take up an awful lot of land. The brand itself is essential for a new club and would have at least some merchandising value in terms of a nostalgia market even sold separately. It may be that 5.5 million is the best that could be hoped for in a sale, but it doesn't seem obvious to me from the outside.

Secondly, there are a lot of creditors. Very little money will be received by any of them if the Green deal is finalised, both because the money is so small and because, as I understand it, administrator's fees will come out first. The Revenue can afford to get peanuts to the pound in a liquidation in return for the opportunity to look into recent history at Ibrox more closely, and might prefer not to get the blame for "killing Rangers" rather than get a few peanuts more even if they were of the opinion that marginally more money could be raised through a fires sale. But the same can't be assumed to be true of a lot of other creditors, from Ticketus on down. I don't know what legal recourses other creditors might have in terms of challenging the sale to Green, but if there are avenues it's possible to imagine someone trying. At the moment it seems that they are in line to get close to nothing.

I still think though, that on balance, a transfer of assets to a "newco" will go though and that the SPL will vote to admit it.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 13, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> If I was running Rangers 2012 or whatever the new outfit will be called I'd be applying to start again at the bottom of the English leagues rather then the Scottish ones. If they got their crowd behind them they could be up to the championship in a handful of years, it'd be far more worth it in the long term then the terminal decline the scottish leagues are in.
> 
> So now the SPL can look forward to years of Celtic domination with little or no reason for them to strengthen their squad and as a result ever decreasing quality, crowds and ultimatly revenue. Whatever people think about Rangers I cannot see this as a good day for Scottish football.


 
This is the pessimistic view.

The optimistic view is that if Rangers aren't in the SPL next season, clubs will attract fans to games that actually mean something for the first time in twenty five years.

Yes, in the short term Celtic will dominate a Rangers-free SPL. Quality has been in a nosedive since probably the mid-1990s, just before the formation of the SPL. But in the medium term you could see the likes of Dundee United, Motherwell, Kilmarnock etc bring through young Scottish players and challenge via youth development rather than financial muscle. After all the likes of Ajax do well in the Dutch league via this system- sure they have to sell at the end of the season, but that just brings a new generation through into the first team. In time, this may lead to a serious title challenge, particulalrly if Celtic become complacent without Rangers.

I just don't buy this argument that Scottish football _needs_ a strong Celtic and Rangers. Scottish football _in its present form is set up entirely_ for the benefit of Celtic and Rangers. I don't detect any great enthusiasm for what's left of _the status quo_ if Rangers are to disappear. Scottish football without one of the Old Firm would change fundamentally- I'd expect a fresh round of new rule making and reconstruction of the leagues (maybe 3 leagues of 14 or 16-16 plus remaining teams into new non league pyramid) and, in the middle term, a steady increase in quality with the OF stranglehold broken and monies more equally distributed. If quality goes up, so too does TV interest and money.

Don't be surprised if the SPL disappears, too, in the wake of Rangers' demise, with the SFL structure re-absorbing the top flight. I am not saying it will definitely happen, but it is an intriguing possibility. The SPL was set up to cast Rangers, Celtic and the other top flight clubs free from the control of the "diddy teams" in the SFL, and as a brand they are very heavily dependent on the OF. if the OF no longer exists, what's the point of the SPL? Get it to fuck. Scottish football is a real administrative mess and it really needs cleared up in the next couple of years.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 13, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> 1. I think that number three is extremely unlikely. In current circumstances that would amount to a death sentence, and I simply can't see the SFA wanting to take the blame for that when they can just boot them out of the Scottish Cup and make tutting noises instead.
> 
> 
> 2. Firstly, the market value of the assets. While I take steeplejack's point that these aren't going to be worth as much as people probably imagine, I think that there's at least a possibility that he's leaning too far in the other direction. Ibrox and associated facilities for parking etc, take up an awful lot of land. The brand itself is essential for a new club and would have at least some merchandising value in terms of a nostalgia market even sold separately. It may be that 5.5 million is the best that could be hoped for in a sale, but it doesn't seem obvious to me from the outside.
> ...


 
to take these points in turn:

1. The SFA are under pressure from FIFA / UEFA to do the right thing here. The transfer ban- which I honestly believe that the SFA thought would give Rangers the best chance to re-group- saw them end up before a Court of Session judge. A Scottish Cup ban will be seen as too lenient particularly given that the bulk of these offences related to Rangers cheating their way to several league titles by paying players (twice in some cases) and bumping the taxman. Suspension or Expulsion is the only likely outcome. The SFA won't be seen as having passed a "death sentence"- they've been liquidated already, remember. In this whole scenario the SFA have been the most hardline of the regulators and having been taken to court they won't be in a merciful mood. The question remains though, whther such action will apply to a "newco".

2. In one case, the land is valueless (Murray park) to a developer owing to its location, and is almost certain not be given planning permission for anything other than sport, let alone the legal covenant in respect of Sport Scotland. The land that Ibrox stands on isn't necessarily valueless, but further supermarket permission (the likeliest buyer) won't be granted as there is plenty of shopping provision already. To a developer, the land is valueless- Govan is not particularly attractive to developers even in boom times, there are stories of the land being contaminated from pre-Ibrox industrial activity, features of Ibrox stadium are listed, and there are rumours of the whole place being riddled with asbestos. One of those four rumours would put a substantial hit on value, add all four up and it's a non-starter commercially. Green (or rather, his investors) are presumably paying for brand rights and the ability to play uninterrupted at Ibrox.

3. a brutal weekend faces the SPL chairmen. At the moment, I suspect the votes will go as follows:

NO to Newco

Hibs- definite (the chairman has already said as much)

Celtic, Aberdeen (probable)

Dundee United (probable)

YES to Newco

Kilmarnock

Hearts

ICT (all definites)

Ross County (probable- new members not wanting to rock the boat)

St. Johnstone (probable, though their yes vote will be dependent on swingeing sanctions being applied to the Newco according to their chairman)

Rangers Oldco (who, apparently, unbelievably, still have a vote- you really couldn't make this up)

UNDECIDED

St. Mirren

Motherwell

Five votes are needed to block the Newco application. Sporting Integrity and the possibility fo future improvement v short term financial "stability" and permanent OF serfdom for the other ten in the SPL.

I hope that five votes can be found. Without wishing to sound melodramatic, Scottish league football really is finished if Rangers newco are just let back in with some temporary sanctions, as though they have fielded an ineligible player in a league match. If it happens, fans- the guys who go week in week out- will simply turn their back on the game in their thousands.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 13, 2012)

A little note from history: Third Lanark the last Scottish Club to fold did not come back to the senior game.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 13, 2012)

(since then, neither did Airdrieonians or Clydebank, without wishing to re-open that whole franchise can of worms)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture which might accompany the caption 'turned out nice again'?


----------



## sunny jim (Jun 13, 2012)

Cheers for your analysis steeplejack, nice one.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 13, 2012)

Ax^ said:


>


that does my head in that does. that's good burnable wood that is


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok 'the sun' are cunts as well, but cracking front page


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2012)

8 pages!?! (&Sunsport)

It's like Diana all over again.

Except Diana didn't appear in Sunsport I suppose.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

Clearly the death of royalists is as sensational as the death of royalty


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2012)

Very good.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 13, 2012)

tommers said:


> 8 pages!?! (&Sunsport)
> 
> It's like Diana all over again.
> 
> Except Diana didn't appear in Sunsport I suppose.


 
both qualify as car crash tv, I guess.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just saw this posted elsewhere, an article from when rangers were desperate to leave scottish football for an 'atlantic league' 

http://www.heraldscotland.com/sport...ootball-insists-rangers-walter-smith-1.926500




> Unlike many senior figures in the Scottish game, Smith has no fears for the wellbeing of the clubs Celtic and Rangers would leave behind in the SPL if they did move on to help form a new league.
> 
> In fact, he is adamant that other clubs having an increased chance of winning the national title for the first time since Aberdeen back in 1985 would result in vastly increased gates and general renewed interest.


But now Scottish football will die without them? 

Proof that the noises coming out of ibrox are simply intended to serve their own agenda at any given time, as opposed to anything that should be taken seriously.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18422397

The BBC rounds up the views of the clubs with a vote. Reading between the lines, only Hibs look likely to be able to hold their heads up. The rest are all, or almost all, going to bottle it.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jun 13, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18422397
> 
> The BBC rounds up the views of the clubs with a vote. Reading between the lines, only Hibs look likely to be able to hold their heads up. The rest are all, or almost all, going to bottle it.


 
moral trophy


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't entirely trust that bbc prediction.  Celtic are thought likely to vote against.  Dundee United have said they will vote against _as things stand_ (meaning they would require massive concessions/sanctions on rangers for a 'yes' vote).  There was a totally different set of predictions in the scotsman today... I think nobody but the chairmen themselves actually know.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 13, 2012)

The Edinburgh Evening News had both Hearts and Hibs saying essentially 'fuck 'em, we don't need 'em' today.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 13, 2012)

And loonspud poster of the week over on FollowFollow goes to......



> Join Date: 29-07-2006Posts: 13,023 DefaultRe: Wishing Rangers dead.
> What they really mean.___________________________________ ______
> Quote:Originally Posted bysimonon
> View Post
> There is no doubt that for some people there's a religious element in rejoicing in the death of Rangers F.C. There is something fundamentally more to this. The general population in Germany didn't hate the Jews at the beginning of the 1930's, but after many years of biased propaganda, lies and negative stories in the press and constant demonising of them through media sources, they then had no problem seeing them consigned to the concentration camps.Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message


 
You have to wonder frankly....


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Jun 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> And loonspud poster of the week over on FollowFollow goes to......
> 
> 
> 
> You have to wonder frankly....


 
Had a look on Rangersmedia last night. Theyre not much better.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 13, 2012)

weepiper said:


> The Edinburgh Evening News had both Hearts and Hibs saying essentially 'fuck 'em, we don't need 'em' today.


 
Just looked again and it's their respective supporters' club spokesmen saying it rather than anyone official

http://www.scotsman.com/sport/footb...ot-having-rangers-would-help-hearts-1-2351765

http://www.scotsman.com/sport/footb...fans-chief-throw-rangers-out-of-spl-1-2351762


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just had a look at followfollow there. There is a consensus; rangers are hated because:

Jealousy
Anti-protestant hatred
Catholic conspiracy
Dark forces at work
Media brainwashing
Demonisation of Unionism
SFA & SPL is infiltrated by their enemies
'Because we are the people'

I'm never sure whether to feel sorry for these people (because they are deluded/marginalised/paranoid) or hate them (because they are bigoted/hateful) or laugh (because they are ridiculous).. either way it makes compelling reading.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 13, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Just had a look at followfollow there. There is a consensus; rangers are hated because:
> 
> Jealousy
> Anti-protestant hatred
> ...






So why are we hated ?


----------



## starfish (Jun 13, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So why are we hated ?


 
Go to Follow Follow or Rangersmedia to find out.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 13, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So why are we hated ?


 
jealousy


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 13, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So why are we hated ?


 
you sparking personality's


----------



## manny-p (Jun 13, 2012)

anchorage you okay mate? Don't worry there is light at the end of the tunnel. Ten in a row will be back on the cards in a hundred years or so.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

manny-p said:


> anchorage you okay mate? Don't worry there is light at the end of the tunnel. Ten in a row will be back on the cards in a hundred years or so.


 

Mate ? Whatever happens now i have no control over, i'm not too bothered as i believe there will still be a Rangers( i hope in the 3rd division).


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2012)

Rumours McCoist quitting, front page of the Record and the drunkard Leggat claiming it too. Both of which make be disinclined to believe it. Resigns to force green out and support different bid? Surely he can't simply be resigning though, after all he doesn't do walking away.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Rumours McCoist quitting, front page of the Record and the drunkard Leggat claiming it too. Both of which make be disinclined to believe it. Resigns to force green out and support different bid? Surely he can't simply be resigning though, after all he doesn't do walking away.


 

Sky putting pressure on the spl. 3 billion for the epl 80 million for the spl. I hope we go to the 3rd division.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

It seems ally has not walked away. He says he will be here for the new season.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Ax^ (Jun 14, 2012)

Tis a shame milton kynes are not still looking for a team..

Milton kynes rangers


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> View attachment 20165


it's a nice thought to have a great big screen so all the huns can watch celtic from miles away.

but wouldn't a rectangular screen be more traditional?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> It seems ally has not walked away. He says he will be here for the new season.


why would he walk? he can afford a car, if not a cab.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Sky putting pressure on the spl. 3 billion for the epl 80 million for the spl. I hope we go to the 3rd division.


i would prefer the huns to do the decent thing and start in the highland league.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So why are we hated ?


have you looked in a mirror recently?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

McCOIST LEAVES IBROX


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

They think it's all over ... it is now 

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/footba...s-as-hmrc-reject-cva-proposal-86908-23895823/


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> It seems ally has not walked away. He says he will be here for the new season.


 
Rangers no comment on McCoist 'quit' report

Matthew Lindsay in the Evening Times (mhedia obviously) said there'd been an irrevocable breakdown between Green and Sally

Yesterday afternoon Redknapp said he was going nowhere....

Personally I think McCoist is refusing to budge, understandably so.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 14, 2012)

Walter Smith to buy Rangers!

http://news.sky.com/home/uk-news/article/16247091


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

In Walter we trust.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> In Walter we trust.


 
He was in charge of the team for most of the cheating years. I wonder how much he knew.


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2012)

BBC say they've been bought and a new company formed.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> He was in charge of the team for most of the cheating years. I wonder how much he knew.


 

Enough to dominate scottish football.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Enough to dominate scottish football.


 
That's the point. By cheating.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> That's the point. By cheating.


 

 If it helps you sleep.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Enough to dominate scottish football.


 
with naivety like that, cliff clavin is an incredibly apt avatar for Urban's newest newco.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> In Walter we trust.


 
Where has he been for the past 4 months then? Why was he not on his gallant charger 4 months ago.....

Wonder when Green will sell to him and the other tw multi-millionaires who didn't exactly put their money where their rather quiet mouths are?


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> If it helps you sleep.


 
You are the sleepwalker here, my little orange somnambulist.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Where has he been for the past 4 months then? Why was he not on his gallant charger 4 months ago.....


 
You don't get as wealthy as Jim McColl by buying a company with unknown but very large debts?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Where has he been for the past 4 months then? Why was he not on his gallant charger 4 months ago.....
> 
> Wonder when Green will sell to him and the other tw multi-millionaires who didn't exactly put their money where their rather quiet mouths are?





I would imagine they knew how it would end and didn't want to be associated with the liquidation of the club they love.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I would imagine they knew how it would end and didn't want to be associated with the liquidation of the club they love.


 
So Park was lying when he was part of the Blue Knights then given you think he knew how it was gonna end?!


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So Park was lying when he was part of the Blue Knights then given you think he knew how it was gonna end?!





55 million plus, was always going to be too much to pay, and why pay for murrays mess. Also why be connected by name to the liquidation of Rangers.HMRC want Murray and Whyte. The club will soon have no debt.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So Park was lying when he was part of the Blue Knights then given you think he knew how it was gonna end?!


Rubbish.   Nothing to do with it.   Smith seems to have played this perfectly, whatever happens with the new rangers the fans will be extremely happy with him at the helm.   He's stepped in at the darkest hour and basically saved the concept and history of the club pretty much - if his offer's accepted.

And who's going to stand against Smith?   No-one.   This is actually the best day for the club in a long time.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> You are the sleepwalker here, my little orange somnambulist.






I take it you think I am in the Orange Lodge. If so you are wrong. Blue would have been a better colour.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> 55 million plus, was always going to be too much to pay, and why pay for murrays mess. Also why be connected by name to the liquidation of Rangers.HMRC want Murray and Whyte. The club will soon have no debt.


 
So, they waited until the cluib was liquidated then though oooh best get in here chaps. We look like heroes now rather than people who did very little over the past few months.
Well Smith had an EBT, Murrays mess might well include the Cardigan.



DexterTCN said:


> Rubbish. Nothing to do with it. Smith seems to have played this perfectly, whatever happens with the new rangers the fans will be extremely happy with him at the helm. He's stepped in at the darkest hour and basically saved the concept and history of the club pretty much - if his offer's accepted.
> 
> And who's going to stand against Smith? No-one. This is actually the best day for the club in a long time.


 
No, he stepped in after the 'darkest hour'. Green owns the club now, Smith will have to deal with Green.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

An EBT is not illegal.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> An EBT is not illegal.


 
Correct, it's what is paid into an EBT that is the issue. Non contractual bonus/loan is fine. Contractually agreed money, bonuses or wages indeed are illegal.


----------



## starfish (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> An EBT is not illegal.


 
I dont think that was the issue, it was the way in which Old Rangers used them that was, allegedly.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> ... Smith will have to deal with Green.


No...Green has to deal with Smith.

And it is not after the darkest hour, it was the darkest hour as it was the most recent. Smith can lay reasonable claim to stand for the heart and soul of what is good in rangers. I don't know what will happen, it's the west of Scotland you just never know with that lot, this is undeniably a very bright light at the end of the tunnel for them and if it works, a PR dream which allows a weird kind of face-saving.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> No...Green has to deal with Smith.
> 
> And it is not after the darkest hour, it was the darkest hour as it was the most recent. Smith can lay reasonable claim to stand for the heart and soul of what is good in rangers. I don't know what will happen, it's the west of Scotland you just never know with that lot, this is undeniably a very bright light at the end of the tunnel for them and if it works, a PR dream which allows a weird kind of face-saving.


 
Green doesn't have to deal with Smith, he owns Rangers now. As they say, it's his ball. He can decide who gets to play. He wants Smith in as a chairman, whether that's enpough, I doubt it, but it could make the Cardigan and his backers up the ante. This could be funny now with fans lining up, rather one-sided mind, with either 'side'. Already Dingwall over on FF is claiming he knew all along and this is what was planned. It's rather an enjoyable wee farce.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 14, 2012)

I've no idea what FF is apart from Final Fantasy but I'm guessing it's a rangers forum.   

I'm saying Smith has played a tactically excellent move that puts him in a powerful position.   I don't know if it was planned, that doesn't deny that it is.   That's not to say everything is now rosy for rangers.

And of course, it gives them something to smirk back at the celtic fans with.  Things have been a bit too one-sided.   If they've to go then they've both to go...I remember when America became the only super-power and went on about peace and fairness.   When they were the biggest around they turned into the biggest dicks around.   Not that they noticed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I take it you think I am in the Orange Lodge. If so you are wrong. Blue would have been a better colour.


ah! you're with the apprentice boys band


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I've no idea what FF is apart from Final Fantasy but I'm guessing it's a rangers forum.
> 
> I'm saying Smith has played a tactically excellent move that puts him in a powerful position. I don't know if it was planned, that doesn't deny that it is. That's not to say everything is now rosy for rangers.
> 
> And of course, it gives them something to smirk back at the celtic fans with. Things have been a bit too one-sided. If they've to go then they've both to go...I remember when America became the only super-power and went on about peace and fairness. When they were the biggest around they turned into the biggest dicks around. Not that they noticed.


 
Final Fantasy would be apt, no, it's Follow Follow a rangers website. It's Mark Dingwalls pocketliner.

What does it give them? They said they were too big/important/dignified etc etc to be liquidated, well they weren't. I'm not sure they have anything to smirk about at present.

I'm reading what Alastair Lamont has been saying, Smith has been told to take a walk with his offer. How long it lasts or how much 'pressure' can be brought to bear will be interesting to see. Green can wait for the right price and sell.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

Reports are green wants to deal with smith. How much he still wants to be involved with will be the next chess match.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Reports are green wants to deal with smith. How much he still wants to be involved with will be the next chess match.


 
What reports are these?

There are reports that show he's told them no...

*Alasdair Lamont* ‏@*BBCAlLamont* 
My information is that the Walter Smith-led consortium has offered Charles Green and co a deal, which includes a nominal profit, but it hasn't met with a positive response

*Alasdair Lamont* ‏@*BBCAlLamont* 
Indeed it may not have been met with any response. It looks like unless they can come up with a financially persuasive argument, or fan pressure is brought to bear, the club won't imminently change hands. We'll see....

At some point Green will sell, when that is and how long it takes is 'up to him'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Reports are green wants to deal with smith. How much he still wants to be involved with will be the next chess match.


i don't think green or smith know how to play chess, so it should be a short game.


----------



## starfish (Jun 14, 2012)

I read he'd offered Walter the Chairman's job.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> I read he'd offered Walter the Chairman's job.


yeh, that's the word on the street


----------



## starfish (Jun 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, that's the word on the street


 
But he'd already announced that Malcolm Murray (who) would be the new Chairman.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> But he'd already announced that Malcolm Murray (who) would be the new Chairman.


he can have it both ways by getting murray to change his name to walter smith.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> But he'd already announced that Malcolm Murray (who) would be the new Chairman.





  Smith would be Chairman of football.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Smith would be Chairman of football.


what's that job do precisely?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Smith would be Chairman of football.


what's that fucking job entail?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> what's that job do precisely?


Precisely, a job doesn't do anything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Precisely, a job doesn't do anything.


a good job to have, if it wasn't at the huns newco


----------



## manny-p (Jun 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> McCOIST LEAVES IBROX


Fuck sake the rangers job has aged ally like a mofo


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I take it you think I am in the Orange Lodge. If so you are wrong. Blue would have been a better colour.


 
All Rangers supporters are apologists for the Orange Order.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> he can have it both ways by getting murray to change his name to walter smith.


 
Why do you so often choose to be fatuous?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 14, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> All Rangers supporters are apologists for the Orange Order.


Why don't you fuck off? I take that personally because I've made a post tonight that can be viewed to be in support of rangers. Is your post conveying an 'us or them' attitude? Am I to assume that anyone posting against rangers is some sort of (derogatory name here) catholic? I have to take the mantle of the orange order?

Most of the world doesn't fall into those embarrassin,g archaic labels, of which there are many on both sides.

Anyway..newsnight scotland is on.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 15, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Why don't you fuck off? I take that personally because I've made a post tonight that can be viewed to be in support of rangers. Is your post conveying an 'us or them' attitude? Am I to assume that anyone posting against rangers is some sort of (derogatory name here) catholic? I have to take the mantle of the orange order?
> 
> Most of the world doesn't fall into those embarrassin,g archaic labels, of which there are many on both sides.
> 
> Anyway..newsnight scotland is on.


 
Haud yer whist, pal.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 15, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


>








Oh, that looks lovely. Having  a party ?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 15, 2012)

Regarding the buying the assets for 5.5 million issue, Paul McConville said something interesting:



> the administrators had the business on the market for four months, and Mr Green’s was, apparently, the best offer left standing...​​As has also been pointed out by Brogan, Rogan, Trevino and Hogan, it is understood that D&P made it clear that they were looking only for offers for the business as a going concern, and not on a “break up” basis. This would have been in accordance with the first aim of administration, namely to rescue the company as a going concern. Of course they have failed to do so, as they have now sold off the assets and business to Mr Green.​​


 
http://scotslawthoughts.wordpress.c...bought-for-his-5-5-million-an-instant-profit/

So it looks like the official rationale for the sale was that there wasn't another offer on the table. I'm not sure what recourse any creditors may have to challenge the sale but it certainly seems odd that they might make the claim to have been rescuing the company as a going concern as they announced it's liquidation.

I'm curious though, what happens now to Craig Whyte? Does Ticketus now just have to recover their money from him and that's the end of it? If the assets were sold for 5.5 mil and D&P get first dibs then does his questionable floating charge just entitle him to pocket change?

If so then I have to say that I'm beginning to feel satisfied that justice has been mostly done. HMRC looks like they are going after Murray and Whyte personally and Whyte doesn't get to walk away with a tidy profit from the liquidation. It's a shame that the creditors are left holding the bill for Whyte's schemes and that the taxpayers won't recover much of the money they are owed for the EBT scam but at least neither Murray or Whyte get to benefit in the future from their underhanded dealings. 

In a sense, you could even say that justice has been done at the football end too. In exchange for the various titles that Rangers bought with the taxpayers and the bank's money, they now have to live in a new world where they have to compete on a fixed income.

Losing their best players and having no European football for 3 years will put them back years and despite Charles Greens claims of millions in investments on the way, I think it's much more likely that he'll try to do a Fergus. Steady the ship, get the club ready to be a profitable football team again and then move on with a tidy profit.

I'm not sure what will happen with regard to the SPL parachute issue, but honestly I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. Maybe HMRC/BDO will challenge the sale, maybe they won't. Either way, from my perspective the future is starting to look pretty bright.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 15, 2012)

Interesting game now, Green and his chairman, Murray, have made moves to get Smith and CO on board. Could flush Smith out a bit. Does Smith want 'control' or is he,. as Grren is suggesting, willing to come on board with McColl and Park.
A question worth asking is what money have McColl and Park put on the table, how much are they willing to pony up? Would both parties being opn the board make for a pooling of resources or mean two 'warring' camps on the same board? Interesting times....


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 15, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Interesting game now, Green and his chairman, Murray, have made moves to get Smith and CO on board. Could flush Smith out a bit. Does Smith want 'control' or is he,. as Grren is suggesting, willing to come on board with McColl and Park.
> A question worth asking is what money have McColl and Park put on the table, how much are they willing to pony up? Would both parties being opn the board make for a pooling of resources or mean two 'warring' camps on the same board? Interesting times....


 

But, but there was a coffin and stuff and jelly and ice cream. What happened ?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> But, but there was a coffin and stuff and jelly and ice cream *and someone created a new user account and christened themselves 'Newco'*. What happened ?


 
corrected it for you


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 15, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> corrected it for you


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> View attachment 20208


 
cliff and now axel foley? not like a newco to live in the past.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> But, but there was a coffin and stuff and jelly and ice cream. What happened ?


 
Err, your club is being liquidated, there is a new club called The Rangers Football Club. No-one was interested enough to save Rangers.... Welcome to your new team.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 15, 2012)

Did I read something about them carrying over all their trophies and shit? Get de fuck you start at square one!


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 16, 2012)

The irony of Rangers being ruined by men called Green and Whyte


----------



## al (Jun 16, 2012)

starfish said:


> But he'd already announced that Malcolm Murray (who) would be the new Chairman.


 
That's my uncle...


----------



## al (Jun 16, 2012)

Dp


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> But, but there was a coffin and stuff and jelly and ice cream. What happened ?


 
Yes, we taunted you about the impending death of your club. Then it happened.

My, don't we all feel foolish now?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yes, we taunted you about the impending death of your club. Then it happened.
> 
> My, don't we all feel foolish now?


 

Yet, we are still playing at Ibrox, in blue and are still the worlds most successful club.Yes i feel foolish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yet, we are still playing at Ibrox, in blue and are still the worlds most successful club.Yes i feel foolish.


you've not heard of the likes of manchester united then. Let's hope you're not lining the pockets of the spl clubs next season but taking a tour of some rather different and less salubrious grounds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2012)

Meet the newco ... the same as the oldco


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yet, we are still playing at Ibrox, in blue and are still the worlds most successful club.Yes i feel foolish.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


>








Scotland looks quite parched. Was this picture taken in the glorious summer of 1976 ?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 16, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> The irony of Rangers being ruined by men called Green and Whyte


 
The last player they ever signed was called Celik

Poor bastards


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## elfman (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yet, we are still playing at Ibrox, in blue and are still the worlds most successful club.Yes i feel foolish.


 
The world's most successful club?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)

elfman said:


> The world's most successful club?






And your proof Rangers are not is ?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> And your proof Rangers are not is ?


 
tbh that was the old rangers.... who fell to a international plot controlled by the popery

this new ranger FC have won fuck all


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 16, 2012)

elfman said:


> The world's most successful club?


 
Domestically speaking, they have won more trophies than any other club, so it's not the wildest claim ever.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Domestically speaking, they have won more trophies than any other club, so it's not the wildest claim ever.





Counting major trophies we have won more than any other club in the world. I would say this means we are the worlds most successful club. The greatest club in the world would be Real Madrid.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> tbh that was the old rangers.... who fell to a international plot controlled by the popery
> 
> this new ranger FC have won fuck all







You don't understand much do you ? Only the faminista are saying our history is gone, it's not. 54 and counting.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> You don't understand much do you ? Only the faminista are saying our history is gone, it's not. 54 and counting.




"Who are ya"!!!!


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Counting major trophies we have won more than any other club in the world. I would say this means we are the worlds most successful club. The greatest club in the world would be Real Madrid.


 
Domestically speaking yes, non-domestic honours-wise, err.... No.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 16, 2012)

They have won a single solitary non-domestic trophy in their entire (now defunct) history. If a pub team won 115 league & cup trophies in their sunday league would they be the most successful side in the world? No. They'd still be a pub team.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yet, we are still playing at Ibrox, in blue and are still the worlds most successful club.Yes i feel foolish.


 
How are you the worlds most successful club, youve only been in existence since thursday?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yet, we are still playing at Ibrox, in blue and are still the worlds most successful club.Yes i feel foolish.


 
I guess that your misplaced sense of superiority didn't die with your club.

To any sane person living in the real world it would probably cause some consternation if the football club you support was liquidated, had it's players released, was excluded from European competition and was dealing with the very real possibility of relegation and punitive sanctions when you go begging to be let back into the league you no longer belong to.

However, remarkably your response is "Ha! we're still a football club! Take that suckers!"

Is anyone still having trouble seeing why it's difficult to feel sympathy for these guys? They are far too invested in their delusions of grandeur to actually appreciate the situation they are in.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I would be quite happy for Rangers to start in the 3rd division. No one wants us in the SPL without sanctions, so fuck them. Start in the 3rd and work our way up. Let's see how much Scottish football really needs Rangers and *our money*. Looks like another couple of months of waiting to see what happens.


 
You dont have any  money thats why you're in this mess!


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> They have won a single solitary non-domestic trophy in their entire (now defunct) history. If a pub team won 115 league & cup trophies in their sunday league would they be the most successful side in the world? No. They'd still be a pub team.


 

And we are still the most successful team in the world.
We Welcome The Chase.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> And we are still the most successful team in the world.
> We Welcome The Chase.



The most sucessful club to be sold for 5.5 million at least


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> The most sucessful club to be sold for 5.5 million at least


 

Or even £1.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 16, 2012)

You've been found out on this world's most successful club claim before. They're the most successful club by a team recognised by UEFA. How you get from there to being the most successful team in the world is beyond me. Plus a true measure of success also takes in things like longevity and staying power...of which you score Nil Points!


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)

N_igma said:


> You've been found out on this world's most successful club claim before. They're the most successful club by a team recognised by UEFA. How you get from there to being the most successful team in the world is beyond me. Plus a true measure of success also takes in things like longevity and staying power...of which you score Nil Points!


 

As much as you wanted it to happen, we have not lost our history. Title 55 will be so sweet.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Title 55 will be so sweet.


 
Pity we'll all be 6 feet under when it happens!


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Pity we'll all be 6 feet under when it happens!


 


Global warming won't happen that quick.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> As much as you wanted it to happen, we have not lost our history. Title 55 will be so sweet.


 
You are a deluded fool. Rangers does not exist anymore muppet.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 16, 2012)

1927 said:


> You are a deluded fool. Rangers does not exist anymore muppet.


----------



## starfish (Jun 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> View attachment 20265



So, have your feelings towards Neil Lennon changed then?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2012)

1927 said:


> How are you the worlds most successful club, youve only been in existence since thursday?


Never been defeated, obviously.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 16, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Never been defeated, obviously.


 
That will soon change when they come up against those third division giants.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

starfish said:


> So, have your feelings towards Neil Lennon changed then?






Is he still alive ? If so , then no.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 17, 2012)

1927 said:


> You are a deluded fool. Rangers does not exist anymore muppet.


 
Does Fiorentina? They ceased to exist but the newco is still viewed as Fiorentina.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Does Fiorentina? They ceased to exist but the newco is still viewed as Fiorentina.


 
Maybe but its a different entity at the end of the day.

Newport County still exist, but they aint the same entity.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Does Fiorentina? They ceased to exist but the newco is still viewed as Fiorentina.


If they want to keep the history they can also carry over the penalties from cheating to win all those cups.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

The company which owned the club went bust, not the football club. 54 and still counting.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The company which owned the club went bust, not the football club. 54 and still counting.


The opposite, it was the club who went bust! .


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> The opposite, it was the club who went bust! .


 

It was the company, which is why the company went into liquidation.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> It was the company, which is why the company went into liquidation.


What owns the players, the ground?


----------



## manny-p (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> And we are still the most successful team in the world.
> We Welcome The Chase.


Won't youse get some of your titles taken away from youse for all this financial sillyness?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What owns the players, the ground?


 

Green's consortium.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2012)

I neither know nor care whether it's the company or club which has gone bust. I do know i'm looking forward to seeing cowdenbeath beat rangers in the 2013/14 season, assuming rangers are promoted in may


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Won't youse get some of your titles taken away from youse for all this financial sillyness?


 


Having lived amongst the faminista i understand what you are attempting to ask and no ,we will keep all our glorious titles. 54 and counting no matter how much those second placed teams want the titles to go to them.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 17, 2012)

What sort of cunt would use the term faminista..


Well its not a rangers fan..

They no longer exist


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah, idiots. It's not the club that went bust. It's just the company that has existed for over a hundred years of the club's history, managed the club, ran up millions of pounds in debt trying to fund the club's success but is and always has been completely distinct.

In other news, Charles Green has lined up Bill Gates as an investor, HMRC were only kidding about rejecting the CVA and Christiano Ronaldo will be signing for you guys as soon as the Euros are over.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> What sort of cunt would use the term faminista..
> 
> 
> Well its not a rangers fan..
> ...


 


And yet they do.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yeah, idiots. It's not the club that went bust. It's just the company that has existed for exactly the same duration as the club, managed the club, ran up millions of pounds in debt trying to fund the club's success but is and always has been completely distinct.
> 
> In other news, Charles Green has lined up Bill Gates as an investor, HMRC were only kidding about rejecting the CVA and Christiano Ronaldo will be signing for you guys as soon as the Euros are over.


 

Yeah, what he said only the opposite.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 17, 2012)

If Rangers are liquidated and reformed as a Newco, should they be allowed immediate re-entry into the SPL?

NO 15,782 (95.49%)
YES 745 (4.51%)

http://splsurvey.co.uk/SPL_SURVEY_Newco-FFP-Results.pdf


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> If Rangers are liquidated and reformed as a Newco, should they be allowed immediate re-entry into the SPL?
> 
> NO 15,782 (95.49%)
> YES 745 (4.51%)
> ...



Aye but the popery again


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Green's consortium.


 
I think you'll find that as soon as the company went into liquidation the players contracts were worthless so they can walk away on a free if they want. Green does not own the players contracts!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 17, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Aye but the popery again


 






He actually has a team of nuns who's sole job it is to find online polls and then vote in them enough times that it makes Rangers look bad.

He's a very strange man.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> If Rangers are liquidated and reformed as a Newco, should they be allowed immediate re-entry into the SPL?
> 
> NO 15,782 (95.49%)
> YES 745 (4.51%)
> ...


 


I think you will find most Rangers fans ( if they exist ) want to go into the 3rd division.


----------



## starfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Is he still alive ? If so , then no.


And you have the audacity to call other people haters.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

starfish said:


> And you have the audacity to call other people haters.


 

Yes. I take it you like him for the reasons i hate him ?


----------



## starfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yes. I take it you like him for the reasons i hate him ?


So you admit you are a hater yourself.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

starfish said:


> So you admit you are a hater yourself.


 

I am a mirror.


----------



## starfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I am a mirror.


No. You are a hater.


----------



## manny-p (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I am a mirror.


who is the fairest of them all? -HMRC


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

manny-p said:


> who is the fairest of them all? -HMRC





starfish said:


> No. You are a hater.


 
I am a mirror.


----------



## starfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I am a mirror.


No. You are a hater. You admitted that fact several posts ago & its been fairly obvious in your posts since you turned up. You are not a mirror.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I am a mirror.


Sadly not a magic mirror. Neither, I expect, would someone suffer seven years bad luck if they broke you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I think you will find most Rangers fans ( if they exist ) want to go into the 3rd division.


A grand reason for going a bit further and thrusting rangers into the highland league


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> A grand reason for going a bit further and thrusting rangers into the highland league


Stick them in the junior leagues and let them get beaten by the Dumbarton under-16s


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

starfish said:


> No. You are a hater. You admitted that fact several posts ago & its been fairly obvious in your posts since you turned up. You are not a mirror.






Some things should be hated. TLB should be hated. He is a hateful thing. I wonder if in your attempt to be right on you stumble into having to defend TLB even though you know it's wrong.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Stick them in the junior leagues and let them get beaten by the Dumbarton under-16s






All the leagues or just the one league ?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha "club 12"

_"There's not a team like the glasgow rangers..."_

Seriously though.  There's not.


----------



## starfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Some things should be hated. TLB should be hated. He is a hateful thing. I wonder if in your attempt to be right on you stumble into having to defend TLB even though you know it's wrong.


 
Here have a t-shirt.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 17, 2012)

The SFA are using Rangers' demise as a means of exerting full control over the Scottish game again.

The SPL experiment has been a gigantic clusterfuck. The actions of the leadership during the Rangers crisis has been nothing short of embarrassing and the SFA's patience with the likes of Doncaster and Topping has been exhausted. The obfuscation, prevarication and burying of bad news (the "double contracts" report whose findings have been known for a while, but which the SPL in its wisdom is sitting on- presumably because the contents are very damning), coupled with a clammy-palmed prostrate desperation to keep the blue arse cheek in the SPL, has been painful stuff. It seems the less than dynamic duo would have contemplated literally anything to keep Rangers in the SPL- using a mixture of financial scaremongering, whataboutery and a pitiful lack of vision as to how the top division might actually develop and prosper without them. Doncaster and Toppoing are hopelessly out of their depth and couldn't be further from fan opinion. The Scottish domestic game has gone into full-tilt reverse since the SPL was founded. It's no surprise that the quality of the league product is in such a pitiful state when the whole farce was established to benefit the Old Firm in the first place, cut the diddies free and have a deeper trough to swill from. Trouble is, the product has become so poor that Sky don't have to send much swill north to Glasgow to buy the rights lock, stock and barrel.

Welcome though it would be to have the SFA overseeing the national domestic game in Scotland, people shouldn't mistake it for some egalitarian intervention. it's a gerrymander designed to avoid Rangers being punted to SFL3 or, indeed, disappear altogether if somehow spaceship Green blows up on the launch-pad before the start of next season. the latest wisdom, according to a couple of papers north if the border, is to refuse Zombie Rangers entry to the SPL, but demote them to SFL1 and promote Dundee in their wake (not, bizarrely, re-instate Dunfermline as the rules suggest. But then playing fast and loose with the rules when "Ra Peepul" are on the point of oblivion is hardly new ground for observers of this crisis)

UEFA/FIFA will be happy- the new blue bigots will have been seen to be punished, but not faced with the nuclear sanction of having to apply for an SFL3 vacancy created by the old club's demise- and potentially, fail to gain the place thereby looking at playing the likes of Newmains United and St. Roch's in the Central league Division 2 of the junior set up next year.

This is a power grab by the SFA with the aim of minimising the sanctions Zombie Rangers will have to face next season. It seems likely that most of the current squad will leave, with only chaff and makeweights left as the spine of the SFL1 squad. But if Green doesn't walk away iof Rangers lose the SPL vote, then they should have enough money to win that league and be back the following season at the top level.

It's a messy compromise that seems to be being thrashed out behind closed doors. Rangers will be punished, but the possible nuclear meltdown of the domestic league without them won't be allowed to happen (if one accepts that the top division would melt down at all without them). They'll be back in the top flight, almost certainly, for 2013/14, but it will be a radically re-shaped and possibly enlarged top division (of 14, with another relegation place added to end the manifest self-protecting unfairness of one-up one-down system that prevails.) After their shambolically poor handling of this crisis, I'm sure that the SFA will be delighted to be rid of the SPL and its catastrophic, bumbling leadership.

A very interesting fortnight lies ahead with plenty of twists to come yet. The best case scenario is that Rangers are punished for a season (maybe more if they can't muster the funds to put together a decent squad for a while) and the league is reinvigorated; the desperate, stale, three leagues of ten SFL consigned to soon-to-be-forgotten history, and two leagues of fourteen with a working pyramid system set up to reinvigorate the league membership at the bottom end of the senior game.

The SFA will emit a Christmas dinner's worth of sprouty rhetorical flatulence over the next few days about "saving the game", "re-establishing control over the chaos" and "streamlining the game's governance". Welcome as some of the effects may be- I'll be absolutely delighted to see the SPL "brand" go the same way as the Sinclair C5 and the Ford Edsel- we shouldn't lose sight of the fact that it's a crisis induced gerrymander rather than a carefully thought through and planned set of changes.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the SPL get given the boot, it's a closed-shop money grab. And anyway its demise will only help to facilitate the march up the divisions by the Wasps, under the command of the god-like Paul Hartley*

* forgive me, we've not won all that much before


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> All the leagues or just the one league ?


All of them - Rangers would still get a gubbing.

Pedant


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 18, 2012)

Graham Spiers (eminent and hugely self-regarding football journalist) tweeted the following a wee while ago:



> _Graham Spiers @GrahamSpiers_
> _If current vibes are correct then Celtic, Dons, Hibs, D Utd, M'Well + St Mirren all set to vote RFC to Div 3. A_
> _dire fate - but a just one._


 
I omitted earlier to say that David Longmuir, head of the SFL, has already stated that Rangers will have to start in SFL3 if the SPL throws them out. If Spiers info is correct then Zombie Rangers will shortly have to apply for a vacant place in SFL3. There ain't no money at that level, nor in the other two divisions, so Rangers, even assuming they got in, would face three years of having to be run on a shoestring. If this is the case then there's a good chance Green will "do walking away", and the whole shebang will unravel. The SFA's power grab may go ahead but it looks like they could be too late to prevent Rangers being cast into the abyss.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The company which owned the club went bust, not the football club. 54 and still counting.


From the BBC:
'*What happens to the club's history?*
The Rangers Football Club PLC is a public limited company registered in Scotland (company number: SC004276) and was incorporated on 27 May, 1899. When the current company is officially liquidated, all of its corporate business history will come to an end.
When this happened to Airdrieonians in 2002, all of the trophies, titles and records associated with the club were discontinued and a new club, Airdrie United FC, took over. Airdrieonians' official history ended in 2002, then Airdrie United's took over.
The answer lies principally in the eye of the beholder. Some supporters will view the new Rangers as the same Rangers, while others will feel the old Rangers no longer exist.'
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18413384
Looks like the official history of Rangers has ended, better start counting from 0 again.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 18, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> A grand reason for going a bit further and thrusting rangers into the highland league


 

Maybe a new league for a new club. I suggest the Mid-Atlantic League.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 18, 2012)

steeplejack said:


> Graham Spiers (eminent and hugely self-regarding football journalist) tweeted the following a wee while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I omitted earlier to say that David Longmuir, head of the SFL, has already stated that Rangers will have to start in SFL3 if the SPL throws them out. If Spiers info is correct then Zombie Rangers will shortly have to apply for a vacant place in SFL3. There ain't no money at that level, nor in the other two divisions, so Rangers, even assuming they got in, would face three years of having to be run on a shoestring. If this is the case then there's a good chance Green will "do walking away", and the whole shebang will unravel. The SFA's power grab may go ahead but it looks like they could be too late to prevent Rangers being cast into the abyss.


 
This is sounding very positive.

Another positive note in this article - link - that there will still be a sky deal in some form.  So all the scaremongering from the media seems to have been just that.  I'm feeling like this could be the best thing to happen to scottish football for decades.



> Sky has never, ever discussed pulling out of covering Scottish football,’ he said.​​'We have not discussed that possibility, either with the SPL or any other footballing authority. Nor has that been on the agenda for consideration within Sky, despite all the problems and difficulties being faced by Scottish football at present.​​'If Rangers are not in the SPL, that would change things for us, naturally. It would leave a quality hole in Scotland’s top division. Competition would deteriorate and, in that event, we would have to renegotiate.​​‘But let us be very clear — we have always tried to be supportive of Scottish football and have never made any negative noises or sent any negative messages.​​‘Scottish football is still very much in our plans for the future. Walking away has never been on our agenda.’​​


​


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Maybe a new league for a new club. I suggest the Mid-Atlantic League.


The newco could be the rockall rangers


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Haha "club 12"
> 
> _"There's not a team like the glasgow rangers..."_
> 
> Seriously though. There's not.


 


And yet there is. Wishing isn't going to make it so. 54 and counting.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> Here have a t-shirt.


 

So you people have a t-shirt. Proud are you ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> From the BBC:
> '*What happens to the club's history?*
> The Rangers Football Club PLC is a public limited company registered in Scotland (company number: SC004276) and was incorporated on 27 May, 1899. When the current company is officially liquidated, all of its corporate business history will come to an end.
> When this happened to Airdrieonians in 2002, all of the trophies, titles and records associated with the club were discontinued and a new club, Airdrie United FC, took over. Airdrieonians' official history ended in 2002, then Airdrie United's took over.
> ...


 

54 and counting.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> This is sounding very positive.
> 
> Another positive note in this article - link - that there will still be a sky deal in some form. So all the scaremongering from the media seems to have been just that. I'm feeling like this could be the best thing to happen to scottish football for decades.
> 
> ​


 



£20 million over 5 years is still a sky deal in some form. Think the spl would be happy with that ? Rangers fans want the 3rd division other fans want us in the 3rd division, put us in the 3rd division.It's all about sporting integrity and this is the right way to go.


----------



## krink (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't even know you had professional football in scotland.

well done you.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

krink said:


> I didn't even know you had professional football in scotland.
> 
> well done you.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> 54 and counting.


 
counting backwards?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Club 12 at home when torbett fc is away and a match against each other on the 26th december ? Now where have i seen that before, and the away trips up north ( Inverness and Ross Co )just before xmas too. 54 and counting.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> counting backwards?


 
Throwing Muses are a great group and this is a great song by them.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Throwing Muses are a great group and this is a great song by them.


 
I originally nearly posted the video by way of reply. Apologies for underestimating your musical taste.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I originally nearly posted the video by way of reply. Apologies for underestimating your musical taste.


 

Saw them last November and saw Hersh also in Glasgow. Their first album is one of my favourites. Anyhoo about Rangers history being killed.

This is a petition for judicial review by the Rangers Football Club plc, a company presently in administration. That company presently operates Rangers Football Club (to whom I shall refer as “Rangers”). Rangers are members of the Scottish Football Association (“the SFA”), and are bound by the Articles of the SFA and by the Judicial Panel Protocol which sets out the disciplinary rules relating to the conduct of members of the SFA and the conduct of disciplinary proceedings to enforce such rules.

Clearly Lord Glennie finds the distinction between company and club. Newco are now the ‘company’ that run Rangers Football Club. If this were not the case then the above judicial review would now have been scrapped. This we know is not true as the SFA are still going to decide on it or Charles Green will accept the initial punishment of the transfer embargo.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

1927 said:


> Maybe but its a different entity at the end of the day.
> 
> Newport County still exist, but they aint the same entity.


 


sleaterkinney said:


> If they want to keep the history they can also carry over the penalties from cheating to win all those cups.


 
That was a serious question about Fiorentina and neither answer , especially from the Dalglish apologist, satisfies.
Do Fiorentina and for that matter fans of other Italian clubs see the current Fiorentina as a different club than the original one?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> That was a serious question about Fiorentina and neither answer , especially from the Dalglish apologist, satisfies.
> Do Fiorentina and for that matter fans of other Italian clubs see the current Fiorentina as a different club that the original one?


 

When we played them in the semi final it was against an Italian club with a proud history, not a new club.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> counting backwards?


no, he's just backwards


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Boumsong making clear he was paid his wages via EBT.....


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Boumsong making clear he was paid his wages via EBT.....


 


Boumsong also said he was racially abused in the players lounge, thus he wanted to leave. Now he wants back, very good of him to forgive. And again EBT's are not illegal.

JAB questioned the EBT, his legal and financial team investigated it for him, and found it to be straightforward and legal.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Boumsong also said he was racially abused in the players lounge, thus he wanted to leave. Now he wants back, very good of him to forgive. And again EBT's are not illegal.


 
Yes, we know EBT's in and of themselves are not illegal. However paying wages/salary/contractually agreed money via EBT is illegal.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, we know EBT's in and of themselves are not illegal. However paying wages/salary/contractually agreed money via EBT is illegal.


 


Then why mention it if you have no proof it was used illegally ? More in hope than anything else.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Then why mention it if you have no proof it was used illegally ? More in hope than anything else.


 
Because, as I said, Boumsong said his salary was paid via the EBT scheme.....


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> JAB questioned the EBT, his legal and financial team investigated it for him, and found it to be straightforward and legal.


 
Yes, Rangers believed it was 'legal' too......


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, Rangers believed it was 'legal' too......


 

So how have we cheated the poor spl teams. The faminista have got the rest of them in a tizzy over nothing. Kelly let the cat out the bag about wanting our titles even though it was an open secret.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

How was robbie's wages funded ?http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/01/robbie-keane-celtic-loan-tottenham
Or does it only count if you win something ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So how have we cheated the poor spl teams. The faminista have got the rest of them in a tizzy over nothing. Kelly let the cat out the bag about wanting our titles even though it was an open secret.


 
Do we have to do A B C every time with you? HMRC gave you a tax bill based on paying wages via EBT's, ie illegally. Rangers disputed this bill hence the First Tax Tribunal, ie the Big Tax Case, that's the issue at hand. Whether you paid players illegally, which you may well have not had on your books had you paid them legally. As such if the FTT, which is comprised of judges, goes against you, then it is found that you have acted illegally, and then is seen that you cheated.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> How was robbie's wages funded ?http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/01/robbie-keane-celtic-loan-tottenham
> Or does it only count if you win something ?


 
If it was done via a tax dodging method or a method contrary to SFA/UEFA/FIFA regs/legal means then throw the book at him and those who set it up, I have no problem with that at all.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> *So how have we cheated the poor spl teams.* The faminista have got the rest of them in a tizzy over nothing. Kelly let the cat out the bag about wanting our titles even though it was an open secret.


 
O I don't know, "winning" SPL titles and Scottish Cups by paying players vast wages with money you didn't have?

seems like a pretty reasonable definition of cheating to me.

Until Rangers and their fans admit that there has been serious wrongdoing for which their club is entirely culpable, nothing will really move on and attitudes against the new company being instantly re-admitted to senior football will continue to harden against.

The Rangers fans seem utterly unable to grasp this, with the more paranoid element on the twilight fringes of their messageboards preferring to focus instead on what they see as an "anti-Protestant conspiracy with the aim of destroying the Protestant identity in Scotland".


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Do we have to do A B C every time with you?


 
I think I finally figured out what Anchorage's deal is. It was his post talking about having the piss taken out of him at work that finally did it.

He thinks this is all banter. He lives in a world where all conversations are just a series of pointless arguments. There is no truth other than the truth you choose to believe at any given moment that helps you start or continue a pointless argument. There is no real logic. Facts aren't incorporated into a schema leading to a coherent view of the world, they are just plucked at random as needed and forgotten about as soon as they cease to be fodder.

We're simply the beneficiaries of the nonsense that he reads on his Rangers forums and can't wait to start an argument at work with. So he posts them here instead.

You can explain the A, B, Cs as much as you like to him. It won't make the slightest difference. He'll never learn, never accept a view that's not his own and never acknowledge any of the various times he has been proved wrong. All he's interested in is the next pointless argument.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> If it was done via a tax dodging method or a method contrary to SFA/UEFA/FIFA regs/legal means then throw the book at him and those who set it up, I have no problem with that at all.








If only we had an impartial mhedia and sfa to look into these things.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I think I finally figured out what Anchorage's deal is. It was his post talking about having the piss taken out of him at work that finally did it.
> 
> He thinks this is all banter. He lives in a world where all conversations are just a series of pointless arguments. There is no truth other than the truth you choose to believe at any given moment that helps you start or continue a pointless argument. There is no real logic. Facts aren't incorporated into a schema leading to a coherent view of the world, they are just plucked at random as needed and forgotten about as soon as they cease to be fodder.
> 
> ...





Oh ,no I'm not.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

steeplejack said:


> O I don't know, "winning" SPL titles and Scottish Cups by paying players vast wages with money you didn't have?
> 
> seems like a pretty reasonable definition of cheating to me.
> 
> ...





Every team in the world pays players with money they don't have. Have you never heard of a thing called a bank.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Do we have to do A B C every time with you? HMRC gave you a tax bill based on paying wages via EBT's, ie illegally. Rangers disputed this bill hence the First Tax Tribunal, ie the Big Tax Case, that's the issue at hand. Whether you paid players illegally, which you may well have not had on your books had you paid them legally. As such if the FTT, which is comprised of judges, goes against you, then it is found that you have acted illegally, and then is seen that you cheated.








A bit like getting land around you're stadium for pennies, which then would mean you never paid the going rate which is cheating. Guess I missed the sporting integrity argument at that time. 54 and counting.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I think I finally figured out what Anchorage's deal is. It was his post talking about having the piss taken out of him at work that finally did it.
> 
> He thinks this is all banter. He lives in a world where all conversations are just a series of pointless arguments. There is no truth other than the truth you choose to believe at any given moment that helps you start or continue a pointless argument. There is no real logic. Facts aren't incorporated into a schema leading to a coherent view of the world, they are just plucked at random as needed and forgotten about as soon as they cease to be fodder.
> 
> ...







It's Newco anchorage.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, but was it Anchorage that was liquidated or just the company that runs anchorage? Do you get to keep all your previous pointless arguments?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yeah, but was it Anchorage that was liquidated or just the company that runs anchorage? Do you get to keep all your previous pointless arguments?








If I don't get to keep them then, all the ones I won ( I know I can count them on one thumb) who do they go to ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Whoopseyfuckingdaisy......



> The Scottish Premier League says Rangers have "a prima facie case to answer in respect of [league] rules" over payments to players.
> Rangers were investigated over alleged player payments outside of contract.


 
Newco anchorage will be along in a minute to blame the people who found the evidence as opposed to the people who actually broke the rules....


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Sfa are now saying Rangers have to face charges re EBT's before next season. Should be interesting as to what evidence they have found and what other clubs will be investigated, in the interests of sporting integrity of course.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Whoopseyfuckingdaisy......
> 
> 
> 
> Newco anchorage will be along in a minute to blame the people who found the evidence as opposed to the people who actually broke the rules....






No, if the rules were broken then we and others must pay the price.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Every team in the world pays players with money they don't have. Have you never heard of a thing called a bank.


 
Everyone knows what a bank is, luv.

Pity Rangers seem not to know what the taxman is. If the knew that, then we wouldn't all be sitting here now.

Actually, given the business practices of Minty Moonbeams and Whytey, maybe we still would.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> No, if the rules were broken then we and others must pay the price.


 
Judging by the frothing on FF or over at the Bears Den you might not be very popular with such a view.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 18, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> ... All he's interested in is the next pointless argument.


And who's providing those?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

steeplejack said:


> Everyone knows what a bank is, luv.
> 
> Pity Rangers seem not to know what the taxman is. If the knew that, then we wouldn't all be sitting here now.
> 
> Actually, given the business practices of Minty Moonbeams and Whytey, maybe we still would.







If they didn't know what the taxman is they fucking do now, doll.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Judging by the frothing on FF or over at the Bears Den you might not be very popular with such a view.







I'm not popular anyway. I call it as I see it, a maverick if you will, testing the boundaries with truth and lies.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Truth, lies and a good taste in music and clothes.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I'm not popular anyway. I call it as I see it, a maverick if you will, testing the boundaries with truth and lies.


 
Hehehe


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Truth, lies and a good taste in music and clothes.


 
Hmmmmm..... The lmusic one I dunno, and neither would I, same goes for the clothes.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Boumsong also said he was racially abused in the players lounge, thus he wanted to leave. Now he wants back, very good of him to forgive. And again EBT's are not illegal.
> 
> JAB questioned the EBT, his legal and financial team investigated it for him, and found it to be straightforward and legal.


 
They may nit be illegal under the law of the land but are very much illegal under the rules of the scottish FA, which bit are you having trouble grasping?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

*Vinny* ‏@*DarcheVinny*
The 'pro-Rangers rally' which had been scheduled by the organisers, for this coming Saturday, has been cancelled.
Retweeted by *Chris Graham*


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

The velvets, television,  Lou reed , patti smith, pixies, throwing muses, Neil young, doors 48 thousand songs in my I- tunes. All designer labels and a few toffs football tops.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

1927 said:


> They may nit be illegal under the law of the land but are very much illegal under the rules of the scottish FA, which bit are you having trouble grasping?





Rangers had them published in our annual accounts. Which bit are you having trouble grasping. It's how they were administered is the talking point.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The velvets, television, Lou reed , patti smith, pixies, throwing muses, Neil young, doors 48 thousand songs in my I- tunes. All designer labels and a few toffs football tops.


 
Agreed re Patti Smith, the rest.... meh. Toffs tops? Apart from the team formerly known as Rangers which ones?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

The white and the blue rangers tops.Wore my blue one to Barcelona.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The white and the blue rangers tops.Wore my blue one to Barcelona.


Sure that's a long way to go to wear it. I'd like to see you go to dundalk or letterkenny with it on. They're both a fuck of a lot closer to ibrox than barcelona


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> If only we had an impartial mhedia and sfa to look into these things.


The media doesn't decide what's legal or illegal, how would the media help any (apart from the Daily Rangers proclaiming 'We wiz robbed' repeatedly)?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Rangers had them published in our annual accounts. Which bit are you having trouble grasping. It's how they were administered is the talking point.


It's not so much a talking point as an attempt to defraud the hmrc


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> A bit like getting land around you're stadium for pennies, which then would mean you never paid the going rate which is cheating. Guess I missed the sporting integrity argument at that time. 54 and counting.


What, and Rangers never took advantage of three blocks opposite the stadium being knocked down to gain more carparking space?

You have no trophies - that's zero. ZERO. Not 54. ZEEEEERRRRRROOOOOO.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> The media doesn't decide what's legal or illegal, how would the media help any (apart from the Daily Rangers proclaiming 'We wiz robbed' repeatedly)?


By "impartial mhedia" newco anchoRAGE means "a media biased in favour of tax dodging scum"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> What, and Rangers never took advantage of three blocks opposite the stadium being knocked down to gain more carparking space?
> 
> You have no trophies - that's zero. ZERO. Not 54. ZEEEEERRRRRROOOOOO.


Zero is a larger number than newco anchoRAGE can comprehend


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> It's not so much a talking point as a *big fat BLATANT* attempt to defraud the hmrc


 
Fixed it for you


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Zero is a larger number than newco anchoRAGE can comprehend


Well it is based firmly in reality, so no surprise really.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

In the interlude before newco reappears, have people seen this from the SFA?:

"Disciplinary charges will be brought when the future status of Rangers FC is clarified and prior to the start of season 2012/13," said an SPL spokesman.

From: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18496571


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> What, and Rangers never took advantage of three blocks opposite the stadium being knocked down to gain more carparking space?
> 
> You have no trophies - that's zero. ZERO. Not 54. ZEEEEERRRRRROOOOOO.


 

What car park ? If you mean the albion then that used to be our training ground.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> The media doesn't decide what's legal or illegal, how would the media help any (apart from the Daily Rangers proclaiming 'We wiz robbed' repeatedly)?


 


Don't they ? I see you know nothing about mhedia and spin.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> What car park ? If you mean the albion then that used to be our training ground.


 
The ones in this photo, stadium behind viewer.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ib...=OZVEFxbcEaOQD3jNavE1zQ&cbp=12,186.69,,0,0.91

Once the buildings were all cleared, it made a lovely car pack, full of stewards directing cars.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> That was a serious question about Fiorentina and neither answer , especially from the Dalglish apologist, satisfies.
> Do Fiorentina and for that matter fans of other Italian clubs see the current Fiorentina as a different club than the original one?


It's a different case though, Fiorentina didn't have a history of cheating to win trophies so I'm not sure other fans would feel as much enmity towards them because of that.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's a different case though, Fiorentina didn't have a history of cheating to win trophies so I'm not sure other fans would feel as much enmity towards them because of that.


 


And neither do Rangers.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Don't they ? I see you know nothing about mhedia and spin.


 
No. The media reports (manipulates) news, judges decide on legality (broadly speaking). 

You really do need things spelled out don't you?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's a different case though, Fiorentina didn't have a history of cheating to win trophies so I'm not sure other fans would feel as much enmity towards them because of that.





Newco anchorage said:


> And neither do Rangers.


I think you might just be alone in holding that view on this thread.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> That was a serious question about Fiorentina and neither answer , especially from the Dalglish apologist, satisfies.
> Do Fiorentina and for that matter fans of other Italian clubs see the current Fiorentina as a different club than the original one?


 
However the 'new' Fiorentina, named Florentia la Viola for a while, accepted the punishments due as a result of the old Fiorentina'#s actions. Rangers fans want to keep the history of the old club ie the trophies but not accept any punishment due to the old club, can't have it both ways....


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> However the 'new' Fiorentina, named Florentia la Viola for a while, accepted the punishments due as a result of the old Fiorentina'#s actions. Rangers fans want to keep the history of the old club ie the trophies but not accept any punishment due to the old club, can't have it both ways....






I think you will find we want to go into the 3rd division ie the bottom. We already are excluded from Europe for 3 years.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> No. The media reports (manipulates) news, judges decide on legality (broadly speaking).
> 
> You really do need things spelled out don't you?






A bit like the transfer embargo which was illegal ?  That kind of thing ? So tell me again about these car park spaces we have.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I think you might just be alone in holding that view on this thread.







And ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I think you will find we want to go into the 3rd division ie the bottom. We already are excluded from Europe for 3 years.


 
Well done in answering an entirely different point to the one I was making.

The NewCo vote has zero to do with any punishments you may be due, but carry on with your persecution complex.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> However the 'new' Fiorentina, named Florentia la Viola for a while, accepted the punishments due as a result of the old Fiorentina'#s actions. Rangers fans want to keep the history of the old club ie the trophies but not accept any punishment due to the old club, can't have it both ways....


 
Cheers for addressing the question unlike others but I'm still not clear. Did the current Fiorentina have to give back the Scuddetti and Coppas that they won?

I know I should't quote Wiki but for all intents and purposes they treat the two entities as one club.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACF_Fiorentina


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> A bit like the transfer embargo which was illegal ? That kind of thing ? So tell me again about these car park spaces we have.


What, the transfer embargo that was ruled illegal by a judge???? See, it wasn't the media that decided on the legality of the SFA's action in that case, IT WAS A JUDGE!!!!

It was REPORTED by the media as being illegal, look I found an example for you:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo.../Rangers-transfer-embargo-ruled-unlawful.html
'
*Rangers have won their court battle against a Scottish Football Association transfer embargo after a judge ruled the disciplinary panel members acted outside of their powers.'*


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Cheers for addressing the question unlike others but I'm still not clear. Did the current Fiorentina have to give back the Scuddetti and Coppas that they won?
> 
> I know I should't quote Wiki but for all intents and purposes they treat the two entities as one club.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACF_Fiorentina


 
No, because their case was nothing to do with cheating and financial doping, so it's a frankly silly comparison to make. They became FlV because they went bankrupt NOT because they were caught making illegal payments. FlV did keep their history but were also relegated to Serie C2, that they had no removal of trophies was because they were not caught cheating. Juventus are a far better comparison as they did lose a Scudetto as a result of their behaviour.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> What, the transfer embargo that was ruled illegal by a judge???? See, it wasn't the media that decided on the legality of the SFA's action in that case, IT WAS A JUDGE!!!!
> 
> It was REPORTED by the media as being illegal, look I found an example for you:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo.../Rangers-transfer-embargo-ruled-unlawful.html
> ...






See, where is the investigation into other clubs by the impartial mhedia. Look up how other clubs paid for their superstar signings, you won't find any. The mhedia set the dogs on the chase and keep them at it while ignoring other clubs. How is that land grab by Rangers for car parking coming on ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, because their case was nothing to do with cheating and financial doping, so it's a frankly silly comparison to make. They became FlV because they went bankrupt NOT because they were caught making illegal payments. FlV did keep their history but were also relegated to Serie C2, that they had no removal of trophies was because they were not caught cheating. Juventus are a far better comparison as they did lose a Scudetto as a result of their behaviour.






Juve bribed people, are you suggesting this is equal to what Rangers have done. As for financial doping who was paying all those superstar wages for the keanes, bellend and that Swedish superstar who played 3 games?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> See, where is the investigation into other clubs by the impartial mhedia. Look up how other clubs paid for their superstar signings, you won't find any. The mhedia set the dogs on the chase and keep them at it while ignoring other clubs. How is that land grab by Rangers for car parking coming on ?


The other clubs are paying the HMRC for a start, and aren't relying on dodgy loans against future season ticket sales.

And stop spelling media with an 'h' - it's annoying and there isn't a papist conspiracy despite what you want to believe. Your beloved club was run into the ground by someone with a big case of the emperor's new clothes and instead of manning up and accepting the club's fate you're bleating about conspiracies by the supposedly catholic-biased media.

I've seen that land used as a carpark on several game occasions, why don't you try looking past your blinkers next times you're there?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Juve bribed people, are you suggesting this is equal to what Rangers have done. As for financial doping who was paying all those superstar wages for the keanes, bellend and that Swedish superstar who played 3 games?


 
They cheated, as did you if found guilty of financial doping. Arguably not as bad but cheating nonetheless. As I said, if Keane, Bellamy and anyone else was paid using illegal tax dodging schemes than quite rightly get them in court. You do of course have evidence that such illegal schemes were used? As opposed to the largest shareholder putting the money in.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Juve bribed people, are you suggesting this is equal to what Rangers have done. As for financial doping who was paying all those superstar wages for the keanes, bellend and that Swedish superstar who played 3 games?


If you mean Larsson he played for Celtic for 7 years, scoring 242 goals in 315 matches.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

So people parking cars on vacant land is a land grab by Rangers. I think you are mistaken as to what land is being used .Are you telling me no other clubs have loans dodgy or other wise. As for the mhedia if they are so interested in tax avoidance where are the investigations into other clubs ?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, because their case was nothing to do with cheating and financial doping, so it's a frankly silly comparison to make. They became FlV because they went bankrupt NOT because they were caught making illegal payments. FlV did keep their history but were also relegated to Serie C2, that they had no removal of trophies was because they were not caught cheating. Juventus are a far better comparison as they did lose a Scudetto as a result of their behaviour.


 
So, basically Newco Rangers can claim their long history of 54 titles (or whatever it is) minus the ones they've been caught cheating on over the past few seasons?

Btw I was initially responding to some posters saying Newco Rangers will have no history.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> If you mean Larsson he played for Celtic for 7 years, scoring 242 goals in 315 matches.






Ljungberg. How can anyone forget this Swedish superstar.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> So, basically Newco Rangers can claim their long history of 54 titles (or whatever it is) minus the ones they've been caught cheating on over the past few seasons?
> 
> Btw I was initially responding to some posters saying Newco Rangers will have no history.







Yes, if we are found guilty.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> So, basically Newco Rangers can claim their long history of 54 titles (or whatever it is) minus the ones they've been caught cheating on over the past few seasons?
> 
> Btw I was initially responding to some posters saying Newco Rangers will have no history.


 
No-one knows. I was merely pointing out the inconsistency amongst Rangers fans who said they still have the history but cannot be punished for the old co's mistakes. On a purely sporting point, NewCo is exactly, that a new company, it has 4 days of history. It has no place in any league in Scotland because it is a new club. However how that unfolds is as yet unknown. If they are an entirely new club and lose their history then it would be rather bizarre to punish them for the old co's crimes. However, if they keep the history of the old co then they surely can't avoid being punished for the old cos behaviour?!


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No-one knows. I was merely pointing out the inconsistency amongst Rangers fans who said they still have the history but cannot be punished for the old co's mistakes. On a purely sporting point, NewCo is exactly, that a new company, it has 4 days of history. It has no place in any league in Scotland because it is a new club. However how that unfolds is as yet unknown. If they are an entirely new club and lose their history then it would be rather bizarre to punish them for the old co's crimes. However, if they keep the history of the old co then they surely can't avoid being punished for the old cos behaviour?!







I agree one or the other not both.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So people parking cars on vacant land is a land grab by Rangers. I think you are mistaken as to what land is being used .Are you telling me no other clubs have loans dodgy or other wise. As for the mhedia if they are so interested in tax avoidance where are the investigations into other clubs ?


Look for 'Hinshelwood development' - Murray currently has an options agreement with the council, but that will have to be negotiated again (think it's non transferable). Land grab - the club's been trying for years develop that land, has even got planning permission for fancy shops and flats.

Shame the area doesn't need anything like that, but I suppose you would say that's the recession's fault?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I agree one or the other not both.


Your posts have appeared to indicate otherwise up till now, to be honest.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Ljungberg. How can anyone forget this Swedish superstar.


8 games actually, not 3. No goals mind, he's certainly no Larsson.


----------



## starfish (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So you people have a t-shirt. Proud are you ?


 
You people, your kind. Where does it end.

I actually just google image searched the phrase "haters gonna hate", same thing you probably did for your Bender pic & i found the t-shirt.
Proud? I dont know. Proud of what?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Hmmmmm..... The lmusic one I dunno, and neither would I, same goes for the clothes.


 
nothing wrong with the Throwing Muses.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> You people, your kind. Where does it end.
> 
> I actually just google image searched the phrase "haters gonna hate", same thing you probably did for your Bender pic & i found the t-shirt.
> Proud? I dont know. Proud of what?






You don't know what you are proud of ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> nothing wrong with the Throwing Muses.






No one going to give a big up for Television or the velvets ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> 8 games actually, not 3. No goals mind, he's certainly no Larsson.






Then again who is. Probably the best transfer ever in Scotland who never played for Rangers.


----------



## starfish (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> You don't know what you are proud of ?


 
Finding the t-shirt was easy, nothing to be proud of there.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> Finding the t-shirt was easy, nothing to be proud of there.





 I was asking are you proud of TLB  if you defend his actions . You know the sectarian abuse he directed at the rangers support, threatening women the mother of his unborn child.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> No one going to give a big up for Television or the velvets ?


 
I prefer Richard Hell's stuff after he parted company with Verlaine.


----------



## starfish (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I was asking are you proud of TLB if you defend his actions . You know the sectarian abuse he directed at the rangers support, threatening women the mother of his unborn child.


 
No, you were asking if i was proud because "we people" had a t-shirt. But since you ask, my opinion of the "Orange Bastards" incident is documented on here as is my opinion of the Orange Lodge & any other organisation based on hate & discrimination as well as my opinion on domestic violence & physical or mental abuse of women
Are you proud of Gazza mimicking playing a flute in front of Celtic fans? Are you proud of him beating his wife?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I was asking are you proud of TLB if you defend his actions . You know the sectarian abuse he directed at the rangers support, threatening women the mother of his unborn child.


do you mean 'threatening women with the mother of his unborn child'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> 8 games actually, not 3. No goals mind, he's certainly no Larsson.


he was fucking good at arsenal. however, i recall charlie nicholas going to arsenal and not doing quite as well as anticipated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Juve bribed people, are you suggesting this is equal to what Rangers have done.


i see what rangers have done as more akin to what swindon did a few years back. and a similar punishment, in terms of dropping down divisions, would be good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

i see rangers could be reborn on the 4th of july

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...e-reborn-then-gone-on-the-fourth-of-July.html

of course, being born on the 4th of july didn't do ron kovic many favours. and i suspect on 5 july rangers, as a business, will have suffered similar injuries.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> No, you were asking if i was proud because "we people" had a t-shirt. But since you ask, my opinion of the "Orange Bastards" incident is documented on here as is my opinion of the Orange Lodge & any other organisation based on hate & discrimination as well as my opinion on domestic violence & physical or mental abuse of women
> Are you proud of Gazza mimicking playing a flute in front of Celtic fans? Are you proud of him beating his wife?






How is mimicking playing a flute something to be ashamed of ? As for gazza it's not something I will defend him about. It seems you and TLB think all Rangers fans belong to the OO which is pathetic. Dodging the question about TLB just shows how you think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> How is mimicking playing a flute something to be ashamed of ? As for gazza it's not something I will defend him about.


if mimicking playing a flute is not something to be ashamed of, why won't you defend him?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 18, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I prefer Richard Hell's stuff after he parted company with Verlaine.





I have a some Verlaine stuff as well as hell and I saw Verlaine play with patti smith at the concert hall. I saw television at the arches and they were fantastic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I have a some Verlaine stuff as well as hell and I saw Verlaine play with patti smith at the concert hall. I saw television at the arches and they were fantastic.


never saw verlaine with rimbaud, though, i suppose.


----------



## starfish (Jun 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> How is mimicking playing a flute something to be ashamed of ? As for gazza it's not something I will defend him about. It seems you and TLB think all Rangers fans belong to the OO which is pathetic. Dodging the question about TLB just shows how you think.


 
It was a provocative act. Thats very big of you. Dont be stupid. No im not & it doesnt.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> It was a provocative act....





starfish said:


> ... Are you proud of him beating his wife?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


>


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 18, 2012)

I wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition!


please in future try to make your jokes less than 40 years old.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 18, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> please in future try to make your jokes less than 40 years old.


I invoke the 'good joke' rule.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I invoke the 'good joke' rule.


you can't. not after posting a joke 25 years past its use-by.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Zero is a larger number than newco anchoRAGE can comprehend


 
Why do you feel the need to be fatuous even in an argument you can't lose?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 19, 2012)

You understand this thread is about people with 100 year old grudges, yeah?  (I know you do, it's an ad hominem, sorry)

And language..100 year old language... in this thread too btw.

You should be picking on those moaning about 100 year old jokes....like rangers v celtic, proddy v catholic.   A club's history should not be defined by its relationship with another club.   That's what comes across here.

Someone said persecution earlier...that's where a bunch of people pick on one person, isn't it?


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 19, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Someone said persecution earlier...that's where a bunch of people pick on one person, isn't it?


 
It's not persecution if that person is asking for it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 19, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> It's not persecution if that person is asking for it.


 
Want to reconsider that before people start replacing words in it?


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 19, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Want to reconsider that before people start replacing words in it?


 
Pity that that makes no sense.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 19, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> You understand this thread is about people with 100 year old grudges, yeah? (I know you do, it's an ad hominem, sorry)
> 
> And language..100 year old language... in this thread too btw.
> 
> ...


 
Jesus fuck, are you claiming newco anchorage is the victim of persecution?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Christ, you're making a fool of yourself on here now aswell?
> 
> Are you claiming newco anchorage is the victim of persecution?


Not sure if you're on about my posts on jimmy carr, pixar or wayne rooney. Never mind. People like different films.

I pointed out the dictionary meaning of persecution. The subtext was more about the persecutors and how they're totally up their own arses regarding their own righteousness and how that makes everything they post ok. (papist/orange order/wife beating)

Especially the ones who, when you look at their posts, come over as very knowledgeable, very educated bigots. You know...the kind where you just ask yourself...why are they actually posting this stuff?   And you can't find a reason that's comfortable.  Ever get that?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 19, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Not sure if you're on about my posts on jimmy carr, pixar or wayne rooney. Never mind. People like different films.
> 
> I pointed out the dictionary meaning of persecution. The subtext was more about the persecutors and how they're totally up their own arses regarding their own righteousness and how that makes everything they post ok. (papist/orange order/wife beating)
> 
> Especially the ones who, when you look at their posts, come over as very knowledgeable, very educated bigots. You know...the kind where you just ask yourself...why are they actually posting this stuff? And you can't find a reason that's comfortable. Ever get that?


 
Yes, I thought so, newco anchorage is the victim and everyone else is a persecutor.... Everyone is out to get him. You'd peddled that line before aswell elsewhere....


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 19, 2012)

You never get that then.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

starfish said:


> It was a provocative act. Thats very big of you. Dont be stupid. No im not & it doesnt.


 


How is it provocative ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition!


 


No one expects the spanish inquisition.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Jesus fuck, are you claiming newco anchorage is the victim of persecution?


 


I know, imagine someone trying to hustle in on your reason for being a fan of torbett fc.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 19, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> You never get that then.


 
Funnily enough no.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> How is it provocative ?


 
Mimicking playiong a flute in an orange/loyal flute band right in front of a crowd of Celtic fans would reasonably be seen as provocative.

Clearly you don't see it as provocative and yet thousands of your co-supporters spew their indignance when a goalkeeper blesses himself as he does at the start of every half.... Double standards by 'ra peepul'? Surely not?!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 19, 2012)

http://thepopcop.co.uk/2012/05/piss-artists-glasgows-music-venue-toilet-graffiti/


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Mimicking playiong a flute in an orange/loyal flute band right in front of a crowd of Celtic fans would reasonably be seen as provocative.
> 
> Clearly you don't see it as provocative and yet thousands of your co-supporters spew their indignance when a goalkeeper blesses himself as he does at the start of every half.... Double standards by 'ra peepul'? Surely not?!






The old lie about the roly goalie just blessing himself and the fact he does it every half. For a start he also did the wanker gesture to the Rangers fans, a fact which in your haste to prove a point, seems to have been lost. Now the words spew their indignance again ignores the fact he was cautioned by the police not for blessing himself but for other hand gestures. I'm sure Ricksen,novo, Dallas, the Rangers players who were around Dallas and the Rangers doctor would have liked Torbett fc fans to spew their indignance rather than throw coins, lighters and mobile phones at them. Now if mimicking playing the flute so enrages the Torbett bhoys why do they always bless themselves to the Rangers fans and mimick shooting them ?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I know, imagine someone trying to hustle in on your reason for being a fan of torbett fc.



 some cunt who was banding around the term faminasta now what's to claim persecution..


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> some cunt who was banding around the term faminasta now what's to claim persecution..







Have I claimed persecution ? As for calling me a cunt, well that's just bad taste and something only the faminista would say.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 19, 2012)

This all seems to have gone a little off topic  Todays news is the wattie consortium have withdrawn their bid, leaving newco fc in the hands of charles green.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18503656


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> This all seems to have gone a little off topic  Todays news is the wattie consortium have withdrawn their bid, leaving newco fc in the hands of charles green.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18503656






I hope smith sees green coming back to him in a couple of weeks time when no one has bought a season ticket.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 19, 2012)

More possible disasters in the post. As if they haven't suffered enough


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Have I claimed persecution ? As for calling me a cunt, well that's just bad taste and something only the faminista would say.


 
That might carry a little more weight if you didn't constantly refer to celtic fans as 'scum'. If you really feel so strongly about being referred to by that word, then perhaps you should stop acting like one.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The old lie about the roly goalie just blessing himself and the fact he does it every half. For a start he also did the wanker gesture to the Rangers fans, a fact which in your haste to prove a point, seems to have been lost. Now the words spew their indignance again ignores the fact he was cautioned by the police not for blessing himself but for other hand gestures. I'm sure Ricksen,novo, Dallas, the Rangers players who were around Dallas and the Rangers doctor would have liked Torbett fc fans to spew their indignance rather than throw coins, lighters and mobile phones at them. Now if mimicking playing the flute so enrages the Torbett bhoys why do they always bless themselves to the Rangers fans and mimick shooting them ?


 
So, because some people behave like twats then Gascoigne is also allowed to behave like a twat?! Brilliant argument there.... Boruc got and gets abuse for the blessing, the police issue doesn't refute the obvious. Not to mention there was a banner in the Copland end about 'voodoo no worky' and jibes about the 'hokey cokey' both references to his Catholicism and blessing himself. So, a little less of the excuses if you will.

Btw, The cardigan has left the building, his deal is away.... Walter indeed does do walking away....

Rangers might not be able to clal themselves The Rangers Football Club, whoops.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


>


in those days rangers fans knitted while they watched the game


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Have I claimed persecution ? As for calling me a cunt, well that's just bad taste and something only the faminista would say.


your defence is tainted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> http://thepopcop.co.uk/2012/05/piss-artists-glasgows-music-venue-toilet-graffiti/


there's a curious piece of graffiti against that doyen of socialist historians, keith flett:


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> That might carry a little more weight if you didn't constantly refer to celtic fans as 'scum'. If you really feel so strongly about being referred to by that word, then perhaps you should stop acting like one.







Alrighty then I will call all Torbett fc fans cunts then. Happy ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Alrighty then I will call all Torbett fc fans cunts then. Happy ?


not really. if you'd do something useful with your life like end it then perhaps we could move forward in amity.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So, because some people behave like twats then Gascoigne is also allowed to behave like a twat?! Brilliant argument there.... Boruc got and gets abuse for the blessing, the police issue doesn't refute the obvious. Not to mention there was a banner in the Copland end about 'voodoo no worky' and jibes about the 'hokey cokey' both references to his Catholicism and blessing himself. So, a little less of the excuses if you will.
> 
> Btw, The cardigan has left the building, his deal is away.... Walter indeed does do walking away....
> 
> Rangers might not be able to clal themselves The Rangers Football Club, whoops.






Pathetic reply. So That's the get out for TLB behaving like a cunt then is it. Others do it ? What has the hokey cokey got to do with anything ?  Are you also saying catholicism is just like voodoo ? The police issue was because the roly goalie looked at the fans and gave the wanker signs amongst others. Try a bit harder if you are going to reply with shite, at least polish it a bit more. The faminista keep on with the lie he was abused for blessing himself when its because he is a cunt and acts like a cunt.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Pathetic reply. So That's the get out for TLB behaving like a cunt then is it. Others do it ? What has the hokey cokey got to do with anything ? Are you also saying catholicism is just like voodoo ? The police issue was because the roly goalie looked at the fans and gave the wanker signs amongst others. Try a bit harder if you are going to reply with shite, at least polish it a bit more. The faminista keep on with the lie he was abused for blessing himself when its because he is a cunt and acts like a cunt.


 
No, it was your get out, end of. You used that attempt not me the references to Ricksen, Novo etc Celtic fans are cunts so gascoigne shouldn't be picked on. Do try and remember your posts.
The voodoo no work and hokey cokey were about what then eh? Come on, make it a good one.
Have a read about the hokey cokey and the voodoo no worky was in reference to his blessing himself as you know.

As for polished shite, your club over the past few years might be a better place to look....


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, it was your get out, end of. You used that attempt not me the references to Ricksen, Novo etc Celtic fans are cunts so gascoigne shouldn't be picked on. Do try and remember your posts.
> The voodoo no work and hokey cokey were about what then eh? Come on, make it a good one.
> Have a read about the hokey cokey and the voodoo no worky was in reference to his blessing himself as you know.
> 
> As for polished shite, your club over the past few years might be a better place to look....







Rangers fans don't injure players, Torbett fc cunts have a long history of it. Torbett fc fans are cunts and where did I say gazza shouldn't be picked on ? He did nothing wrong other than play an imaginary flute and suddenly it's ok for him to be the target of the faminista ? Are you telling me the hockey cokey is some how anti catholic ? As for voodoo no worky well does it work ?  Keep trying to polish that shite, and remember, leave them kids alone.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Alrighty then I will call all Torbett fc fans cunts then. Happy ?


 
In general, yes. I'm quite pleased.

Maybe it's that things are all going so well for me personally at the moment. Maybe it's that my team's biggest rivals are being reduced to a shell of their former selves. 

Or maybe it's just the general pleasantness that comes from living in a world where I'm not constantly taxing my brain's common sense circuits by buying into the sort of tribalistic nonsense that makes people think that they can call hundreds of thousands of people they don't know "scum" purely on the basis of the football team they support. I'd imagine that I'd have to work very hard to get past the basic stupidity of that notion. There would surely be very little brainpower left for me to focus on enjoying my day.

Maybe if you spent less time hating you might be as happy as I am.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Rangers fans don't injure players, Torbett fc cunts have a long history of it. Torbett fc fans are cunts and where did I say gazza shouldn't be picked on ?


you mean you said he SHOULD be picked on?





> He did nothing wrong other than play an imaginary flute and suddenly it's ok for him to be the target of the faminista ?


and now you're saying he shouldn't be picked on. are you sure you know what the bloody fuck you are saying?





> Are you telling me the hockey cokey is some how anti catholic ? As for voodoo no worky well does it work ? Keep trying to polish that shite, and remember, leave them kids alone.


fucking sort your head out you thick fuck.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


>


 
I thought Gabriel Byrne was a left footer?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I thought Gabriel Byrne was a left footer?


but very handy with the knitting needles.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> there's a curious piece of graffiti against that doyen of socialist historians, keith flett:


 
That may alternatively refer to this guy:

http://www.myspace.com/jamiepflett

Although who knows? There did seem to be a strong anti-beard theme in some of that toilet graffiti


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> In general, yes. I'm quite pleased.
> 
> Maybe it's that things are all going so well for me personally at the moment. Maybe it's that my team's biggest rivals are being reduced to a shell of their former selves.
> 
> ...






I'm very happy as it is. I have met more Torbett fc scum than not so I'm quite happy to call them scum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I'm very happy as it is. I have met more Torbett fc scum than not so I'm quite happy to call them scum.


now, about your doing something terminal so we can go forward in amity...


----------



## starfish (Jun 19, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


>


He asked if i was proud of something that Neil Lennon has been accussed off. I just returned the favour. Why i bother, i dont know.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

starfish said:


> He asked if i was proud of something that Neil Lennon has been accussed off. I just returned the favour. Why i bother, i dont know.


 

Accussed off ?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 19, 2012)

starfish said:


> He asked if i was proud of something that Neil Lennon has been accussed off. I just returned the favour. Why i bother, i dont know.


Yes, you asked him if he was proud Gazza beat his wife.  I don't know why you bother either.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 19, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Yes, you asked him if he was proud Gazza beat his wife. I don't know why you bother either.


 
being the devil's advocate is fun fun fun


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I'm very happy as it is. I have met more Torbett fc scum than not so I'm quite happy to call them scum.


 
You certainly don't come across that way. You largely just sound like a sourpussed wanker with a big chip on his shoulder. I certainly don't think I would feel happy if I believed that I was surrounded at all times by people so terrible that I can refer to them en masse as scum. I also don't think I would be happy if I believed that my team were the victim of various conspiracies. I think you're probably just confusing happiness with that ever-fragile sense of superiority that comes from writing offensive things about people you don't know.

I'm sorry to hear that you have met more celtic fans you dislike than ones you like. However, that probably says much more about the circles you move in and your closed mindedness than it does about the celtic support.

People who make offensive generalizations about large numbers of people based on their group membership are generally viewed as ignorant and small-minded. There's a good reason for that.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> You certainly don't come across that way. You largely just sound like a sourpussed wanker with a big chip on his shoulder. I certainly don't think I would feel happy if I believed that I was surrounded at all times by people so terrible that I can refer to them en masse as scum. I also don't think I would be happy if I believed that my team were the victim of various conspiracies. I think you're probably just confusing happiness with that ever-fragile sense of superiority that comes from writing offensive things about people you don't know.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you have met more celtic fans you dislike than ones you like. However, that probably says much more about the circles you move in and your closed mindedness than it does about the celtic support.
> 
> People who make offensive generalizations about large numbers of people based on their group membership are generally viewed as ignorant and small-minded. There's a good reason for that.


 



I got as far as wanker . It's brilliant reading most of your indignant shite, but it's like a car crash, you feel dirty after it but you still need to look. Keep up the good work.


----------



## starfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Accussed off ?


 
I was using my phone on a train. I dont use auto correct.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

starfish said:


> I was using my phone on a train. I dont use auto correct.


 

You don't owe me am explanation. Maybe you should use it.


----------



## starfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> You don't owe me am explanation. Maybe you should use it.


 
Well dont ask for one.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

starfish said:


> Well dont ask for one.


 

Don't offer one to start off with.


----------



## starfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Don't offer one to start off with.


 
Dont point out spelling mistakes in my posts if you dont want an explantion for them.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 19, 2012)

starfish said:


> Dont point out spelling mistakes in my posts if you dont want an explantion for them.






I'm not asking for an explanation. It's like someone pointing out a certain clubs employees abusing young boys then someone else saying its alright we kicked him out. Notice how I spell explanation. Still on the train ?


----------



## starfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I'm not asking for an explanation. It's like someone pointing out a certain clubs employees abusing young boys then someone else saying its alright we kicked him out. Notice how I spell explanation. Still on the train ?


 
No, i said i was using my phone on a train. Past tense. And you dont give a fuck for the victims so stop pretending that you do. Its all just a big joke to you. I think im bored with you now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I'm not asking for an explanation. It's like someone pointing out a certain clubs employees abusing young boys then someone else saying its alright we kicked him out. Notice how I spell explanation. Still on the train ?


i also notice how you spell 'club's'


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I got as far as wanker . It's brilliant reading most of your indignant shite, but it's like a car crash, you feel dirty after it but you still need to look. Keep up the good work.


 
Well there certainly is nothing quite so impressive as a troll attempting to act smug about the fact that they are trolling.

I mean, if there's anyone the world looks up to it's definitely sad pricks who say stupid shit to start fights on the internet.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Well there certainly is nothing quite so impressive as a troll attempting to act smug about the fact that they are trolling.
> 
> I mean, if there's anyone the world looks up to it's definitely sad pricks who say stupid shit to start fights on the internet.


 


Am i starting fights ? How bizarre.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

starfish said:


> No, i said i was using my phone on a train. Past tense. And you dont give a fuck for the victims so stop pretending that you do. Its all just a big joke to you. I think im bored with you now.


 



You think you are ? The poor victims of a club who you still support, need support because torbett fc have never had an investigation into what happened. Think about that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> You think you are ? The poor victims of a club who you still support, need support because torbett fc have never had an investigation into what happened. Think about that.


At least we've got a club


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> You think you are ? The poor victims of a club who you still support, need support because torbett fc have never had an investigation into what happened. Think about that.


 
I too am shocked and amazed that Celtic have not yet investigated a crime committed by someone with a loose affiliation with the club over 30 years ago involving only people that are dead or have not been affiliated with the club in over 20 years.

The only logical explanation is that there is stacks of evidence that those darned papists don't want us to see!

I'm also 100% confident that these rumors of criminal fraud at Ibrox will amount to nothing.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I'm also 100% confident that these rumors of criminal fraud at Ibrox will amount to nothing.


 
This is what I'm interested in. There are all sorts of rumours flying about, from smith applying for an EBT loan when he was at everton (seems likely), to referee bribes (seems unlikely but who knows). Whatever, it feels like this HMRC investigation is going to throw up some shit and I can't wait to see what comes out.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 20, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> This is what I'm interested in. There are all sorts of rumours flying about, from smith applying for an EBT loan when he was at everton (seems likely), to referee bribes (seems unlikely but who knows). Whatever, it feels like this HMRC investigation is going to throw up some shit and I can't wait to see what comes out.


 
There certainly does seem to be something that HMRC want to get their hands on. I don't want to rush to judgement but if there has been a moral of the story at Rangers over the last year or so it's that every rumor you ever hear will turn out to be true and more hilarious that you ever imagined.

Has anyone ever heard an explanation as to why they were paying Souness? It all sounded very bung-ish but I think all I heard was that someone looked into it and found no problems.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I too am shocked and amazed that Celtic have not yet investigated a crime committed by someone with a loose affiliation with the club over 30 years ago involving only people that are dead or have not been affiliated with the club in over 20 years.
> 
> The only logical explanation is that there is stacks of evidence that those darned papists don't want us to see!
> 
> I'm also 100% confident that these rumors of criminal fraud at Ibrox will amount to nothing.






Loose affiliation ? Yet big jock new enough to kick him out of the club only for Torbett fc to employ him again. You are correct that child rape does have a time limit but only with those papists.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> There certainly does seem to be something that HMRC want to get their hands on. I don't want to rush to judgement but if there has been a moral of the story at Rangers over the last year or so it's that every rumor you ever hear will turn out to be true and more hilarious that you ever imagined.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard an explanation as to why they were paying Souness? It all sounded very bung-ish but I think all I heard was that someone looked into it and found no problems.






From what I hear they are after Murray and lloyds tsb.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> From what I hear they are after Murray and lloyds tsb.


 
Rejecting the CVA means thay can go after anyone who's directorship goes past June 2009, ie anyone who was a director or involved in the boards finance 3 years backdated from the date the CVA was rejected. Murray, Whyte, Johnson, Paul Murray? McLelland? Greig? And they may well want a look at Lloyds TSB too. But Murray and Whyte are those who will no doubt be looked at first given they were the owners.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

Sad to see the debate back to TUBs favourite subjects again. Ever decreasing circles anyone? Now have both the twats logins on ignore


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> .....new.......


 
And you had the audacity to criticise someone else's spelling!


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Sad to see the debate back to TUBs favourite subjects again. Ever decreasing circles anyone? Now have both the twats logins on ignore






Yet you still post. Seems you are mistaken as to who the twat is ( what a quaint English word) .


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> And you had the audacity to criticise someone else's spelling!







Bravo. Good to see you taking an interest in my posts.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Rejecting the CVA means thay can go after anyone who's directorship goes past June 2009, ie anyone who was a director or involved in the boards finance 3 years backdated from the date the CVA was rejected. Murray, Whyte, Johnson, Paul Murray? McLelland? Greig? And they may well want a look at Lloyds TSB too. But Murray and Whyte are those who will no doubt be looked at first given they were the owners.







The name Bain has been missing from a lot of talk, which considering he gave himself a pay rise is strange. Not to mention his house in the south of France and how he paid for that. It looks as though green might find cash hard to come by and is willing to sell.


----------



## agricola (Jun 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Rejecting the CVA means thay can go after anyone who's directorship goes past June 2009, ie anyone who was a director or involved in the boards finance 3 years backdated from the date the CVA was rejected. Murray, Whyte, Johnson, Paul Murray? McLelland? Greig? And they may well want a look at Lloyds TSB too. But Murray and Whyte are those who will no doubt be looked at first given they were the owners.


 
Lloyds TSB's role in the whole shebang does need to be looked at in some detail - after all, when the dust settles it will probably be only they who got their money back out of this mess.  I wont hold my breath that anything happens to them though, even if they did put Whyte up to buy the club despite knowing how dodgy he was.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yet you still post. Seems you are mistaken as to who the twat is ( what a quaint English word) .


Could you possibly be thinking I'm English? Do the admins know you have two logins? You really are, IMHO, the most tedious poster on this forum who has never set foot outside the Celtic/Rangers/Scotland football forums.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 20, 2012)

I think we'd all give him even a tiny bit of respect if he stopped using terms like Torbett FC and TLB and shit like that. Anchorage you're a cunt, and the worst thing is you know you're a cunt and you are quite happy to continue being a cunt. Sad little person.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

This is the creditors report which was released today.

http://www.rangers.co.uk/staticFiles/37/b5/0,,5~177463,00.pdf


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The name Bain has been missing from a lot of talk, which considering he gave himself a pay rise is strange. Not to mention his house in the south of France and how he paid for that. It looks as though green might find cash hard to come by and is willing to sell.


 
Not to mention his e-mail requesting to be paid his bonus via EBT and to delete that very email....


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 20, 2012)

N_igma said:


> I think we'd all give him even a tiny bit of respect if he stopped using terms like Torbett FC and TLB and shit like that. Anchorage you're a cunt, and the worst thing is you know you're a cunt and you are quite happy to continue being a cunt. Sad little person.


Who's this 'we' then?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Who's this 'we' then?


 
everyone else whos not playing devils advocate


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Could you possibly be thinking I'm English? Do the admins know you have two logins? You really are, IMHO, the most tedious poster on this forum who has never set foot outside the Celtic/Rangers/Scotland football forums.


 


Everyone else knows the reason i have a new login. I'm sorry you never got my message about why i changed it.  Twat is an english word in case i'm very much mistaken, i never mentioned your nationality. I think you will find i have other posts on other topics, i'm quite the forum butterfly, flitting from topic to topic.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 20, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Who's this 'we' then?


 
Almost everyone.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

N_igma said:


> I think we'd all give him even a tiny bit of respect if he stopped using terms like Torbett FC and TLB and shit like that. Anchorage you're a cunt, and the worst thing is you know you're a cunt and you are quite happy to continue being a cunt. Sad little person.


 

Newco anchorage if you please. Again where can i get that free marian price ? Is it some kind of toy ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Almost everyone.


 


Like a faminista ?


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> ...... I'm sorry you never got my message about why i changed it......


 
I, for one, received no message. Mind you, had it been a PM I would have refused it.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Like a faminista ?


 
tread reminds me of the refused as f*** situation


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 20, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> tread reminds me of the refused as f*** situation


 
Banning it would be no solution. Let it spout its bile and let everyone know what it is.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Like a faminista ?


 
An event that killed upwards of 1m people is suitable for mockery is it?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> An event that killed upwards of 1m people is suitable for mockery is it?


 

Too soon ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Banning it would be no solution. Let it spout its bile and let everyone know what it is.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Too soon ?


 
Nothing more need be said.....


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Nothing more need be said.....


 

What is it that offends you, apart from the fact it offends you. Do you even know what it means ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> What is it that offends you, apart from the fact it offends you. Do you even know what it means ?


 
I know what you'll claim it means. A bit like that shitty defence of the Famine Song so beloved by you that you and your fellow supporters often spout.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I know what you'll claim it means. A bit like that shitty defence of the Famine Song so beloved by you and your fellow supporters often spout.


 

I asked what you think it means. As i wrote,offended by anything you don't make up yourself.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I asked what you think it means. As i wrote,offended by anything you don't make up yourself.


 
It's mocking the famine, har har. You, however will claim it means mocking those who sing songs referring to it and how it affected people. Frankly your claim and explanation is as credible as a Rangers cheque.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It's mocking the famine, har har. You, however will claim it means mocking those who sing songs referring to it and how it affected people. Frankly your claim and explanation is as credible as a Rangers cheque.


 

http://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/whats-a-faminista-1440570.html
I just knew the offended by anything mob would jump on anything with the letters famin in it and posted by an unapologetic Rangers fan. Next time you and the sweetie wives are at your wee club, lay off the wine, it makes you all so grumpy.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> http://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/whats-a-faminista-1440570.html
> I just knew the offended by anything mob would jump on anything with the letters famin in it and posted by an unapologetic Rangers fan. Next time you and the sweetie wives are at your wee club, lay off the wine, it makes you all so grumpy.


 
But only used against Celtic fans, and in the wake of your fans singing songs about the Famine. Yeah, very believable that's what you meant.........


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Too soon ?


 
too late


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> http://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/whats-a-faminista-1440570.html
> I just knew the offended by anything mob would jump on anything with the letters famin in it and posted by an unapologetic Rangers fan. Next time you and the sweetie wives are at your wee club, lay off the wine, it makes you all so grumpy.



First of context in which your using the term

Also ok now explain away the sectarian comments fucknuts


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> First of context in which your using the term
> 
> Also ok now explain away the sectarian comments fucknuts





How is a famine sectarian ? You are not the brightest are you ? Must be such a disappointment to faminista.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> But only used against Celtic fans, and in the wake of your fans singing songs about the Famine. Yeah, very believable that's what you meant.........






Torbett fc fans who think they are the only people who can be offended, without there actually being something to be offended about.  As there are only Torbett fc fans offended by it then your argument doesn't really hold water. Have you thought about a wee knitting club ? You could all moan about how sheep are being used to provide clothes for humans.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Torbett fc fans who think they are the only people who can be offended, without there actually being something to be offended about. As there are only Torbett fc fans offended by it then your argument doesn't really hold water. Have you thought about a wee knitting club ? You could all moan about how sheep are being used to provide clothes for humans.


 
Pish....... And you know it, otherwise you wouldn't use that term.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> How is a famine sectarian ? You are not the brightest are you ? Must be such a disappointment to faminista.


 
you clearly not the brightest you cannot understand the idea of its the context of how a word is used that make it dodgy

plus this little gem cunt



Newco anchorage said:


> Newco anchorage if you please. Again where can i get that free marian price ? Is it some kind of toy ?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't you realise Wankeradge old or new thinks he's such a good trolling bigot that he can make you think that it's actually you who are the bigoted ones.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> you clearly not the brightest you cannot understand the idea of its the context of how a word is used that make it dodgy
> 
> plus this little gem cunt





It's an old joke from the free nelson Mandela era, I can't claim it to be original. Now what context does a word which I found on a feminist website have regarding football be dodgy ?  other than I knew the " we" crowd would find it somehow, though not knowing why dodgy. Tell me how does that word make you feel ? The over use of the word cunt does make you a wee bit childish.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Don't you realise Wankeradge old or new thinks he's such a good trolling bigot that he can make you think that it's actually you who are the bigoted ones.






Talking to the group or someone in particular ?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 20, 2012)

Why is it that right wing bigots seem to think they're the only ones who understand context?  Faminista is *obviously* a reference to the Irish famine, in the same that 'Anton Ferdinand you know what you are' was *obviously* a racist reference to said person's skin colour.  We know this from the context the words/phrases are used, yet the bigots insist on trying to run everyone through hoops that even a child could see were the work of a cunt.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2012)

.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 20, 2012)

Anchorage's entire argument seems to boil down to 'I know I am, but what are _you_?'. Tiresome. Dull. Stop feeding him.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Anchorage's entire argument seems to boil down to 'I know I am, but what are _you_?'. Tiresome. Dull. Stop feeding him.


 
this



*wanders off*


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Pish....... And you know it, otherwise you wouldn't use that term.







Boo hoo, its a bad word and I don't like it. I hope you can get to sleep tonight and don't have any night time frights. Faminslamming. What does that word mean to you ? Is it a good word or a bad word ?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

Agreed Weeps. I've not had a natter on the football threads about actual Scottish football for ages now as that choob keeps louping in with his usual shite. I've noticed a fair few don't post anymore.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> This is the creditors report which was released today.
> 
> http://www.rangers.co.uk/staticFiles/37/b5/0,,5~177463,00.pdf


What I WAS going to ask is what does that all really mean. I've had a look but it makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 20, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Agreed Weeps. I've not had a natter on the football threads about actual Scottish football for ages now as that choob keeps louping in with his usual shite. I've noticed a fair few don't post anymore.


 
Which is strange, because there's at least 0.916 (to 3 sig. figs) as much SPL to talk about.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Why is it that right wing bigots seem to think they're the only ones who understand context?  Faminista is *obviously* a reference to the Irish famine, in the same that 'Anton Ferdinand you know what you are' was *obviously* a racist reference to said person's skin colour.  We know this from the context the words/phrases are used, yet the bigots insist on trying to run everyone through hoops that even a child could see were the work of a cunt.





 Do left wing bigots use this argument too ? Its so obvious a term for the Irish famine ( even though the famine was throughout western Europe ) that google throws up a feminist website. It's seems the cunt word is catching. Be a big boy and use it at school tomorrow, all the other kids will stop beating you up for a while.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Torbett fc fans who think they are the only people who can be offended, without there actually being something to be offended about.


 
The unfortunate thing here is that no-one is actually offended by you, despite your best efforts to be as offensive as you as can as often as you can.

To actually be offended somebody would have to take you seriously, which nobody does. That's because you're thick as pigshit.

What was being pointed out to you was that it's as clear as day that you're _trying_ to be offensive. The fact that you failed to grasp that and launched into your 'celtic fans are oversensitive' routine anyway just underlines what a gigantic tit you are.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Do left wing bigots use this argument too ?


 
Last time I checked, no.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Agreed Weeps. I've not had a natter on the football threads about actual Scottish football for ages now as that choob keeps louping in with his usual shite. I've noticed a fair few don't post anymore.





Maybe they have other logins.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> The unfortunate thing here is that no-one is actually offended by you, despite your best efforts to be as offensive as you as can as often as you can.
> 
> To actually be offended somebody they would have to take you seriously, which nobody does. That's because you're thick as pigshit.
> 
> What was being pointed out to you was that it's as clear as day that you're _trying_ to be offensive. The fact that you failed to grasp that and launched into your 'celtic fans are oversensitive' routine anyway just underlines what a gigantic tit you are.






I could be a lot more offensive doll.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Which is strange, because there's at least 0.916 (to 3 sig. figs) as much SPL to talk about.


Aye but I kinda follow Celtic so it's been a bit of a chore coming to the threads. I also like to keep a wee eye on ICT, Cowdenbeath and Lochgelly Albert


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 20, 2012)

> I could be a lot more offensive


 
You could try.


----------



## starfish (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## tar1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> What I WAS going to ask is what does that all really mean. I've had a look but it makes no sense to me at all.


 
That is the total amount of money rangers owe (and can't afford to pay).  

It shows that the people who were owed 76% of the debt refused to accept a settlement where they'd get back a few pennies for every pound they were owed.  Hence the company was put into liquidation.

I just posted it to highlight the sheer scale of the debt.  Taking away the HMRC bill of 94 million, that still leaves 30 million pound of other debts.


----------



## starfish (Jun 20, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That is the total amount of money rangers owe (and can't afford to pay).
> 
> It shows that the people who were owed 76% of the debt refused to accept a settlement where they'd get back a few pennies for every pound they were owed. Hence the company was put into liquidation.
> 
> I just posted it to highlight the sheer scale of the debt. Taking away the HMRC bill of 94 million, that still leaves 30 million pound of other debts.


 
I wonder who abstained.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

starfish said:


> I wonder who abstained.


 
Have a look at the document - it tells you.  Collyer Bristow Soliciters, STV, and Solutions TV were the three companies who abstained.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That is the total amount of money rangers owe (and can't afford to pay).
> 
> It shows that the people who were owed 76% of the debt refused to accept a settlement where they'd get back a few pennies for every pound they were owed. Hence the company was put into liquidation.
> 
> I just posted it to highlight the sheer scale of the debt. Taking away the HMRC bill of 94 million, that still leaves 30 million pound of other debts.


Ah thanks Tar. I get it now. Jebus there's a lot to be lost eh.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 20, 2012)

starfish said:


> View attachment 20377







Nice.


----------



## starfish (Jun 20, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Have a look at the document - it tells you. Collyer Bristow Soliciters, STV, and Solutions TV were the three companies who abstained.


 
Ah, didnt notice the link.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

It's interesting who rejected it.  Apart from the obvious HMRC, there were only a handful of rejections and it was mostly debts of tens or hundreds of thousands... but one company owed £762 and another owed £2100 also rejected it.  Raging tarriers, of that I am certain.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

£300k to G4S..


----------



## starfish (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Nice.


 
I thought so. A sweet wee grandmother talking to her grandaughter over skype, hearing her sing & being honest enough to her that she has no chance on X Factor.



Did you think i was talking to you?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> £300k to G4S..


 
Is that a stewarding company?


----------



## starfish (Jun 20, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Is that a stewarding company?


 
Why cant i see Celtic or Hearts or Dunfermline on the list.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Is that a stewarding company?


Tangent> G4S are famous as a security company. They run prison transport, asylum and detainee centres and Security at MOD camps and sites. Soon to be given contracts to do Work Capability Assessments. A nasty nasty business.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

starfish said:


> Why cant i see Celtic or Hearts or Dunfermline on the list.


I wondered that too starfish.


----------



## starfish (Jun 20, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Tangent> G4S are famous as a security company. They run prison transport, asylum and detainee centres and Security at MOD camps and sites. Soon to be given contracts to do Work Capability Assessments. A nasty nasty business.


 
They also collect & deliver cash to businesses.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Boo hoo, its a bad word and I don't like it. I hope you can get to sleep tonight and don't have any night time frights. Faminslamming. What does that word mean to you ? Is it a good word or a bad word ?


 
No, your not offensive. A hypocrite certainly, but no more offensive than any other talentless hypocrite.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

starfish said:


> They also collect & deliver cash to businesses.


Ah yes. Securicor type business.


----------



## starfish (Jun 20, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> I wondered that too starfish.


 
Aye, they were on the official creditors list. The other football clubs they owed are there, just not the Scottish ones.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, your not offensive. A hypocrite certainly, but no more offensive than any other talentless hypocrite.


I think anyone not used to his shite might be offended Feds. To me he's just a tedious attention seeker.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

starfish said:


> Why cant i see Celtic or Hearts or Dunfermline on the list.


 
I don't know.  Could it be because the SPL will divert prize money away from rangers to clubs they owe.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 20, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yet you still post. Seems you are mistaken as to who the twat is ( what a quaint English word) .


It's a old Norse word actually...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twat


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 21, 2012)

Got this from a mate re: monies owed to Scottish clubs.



> Celtic held back the 40 grand they were due, from the last ticket sales, the installment to Hearts for Lee Wallace isn't due till July. Money to Dunfermline was paid by the so called fighting fund, and money to Dundee United wad taken from oldco SPL prize money.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Got this from a mate re: monies owed to Scottish clubs.


So these clubs are effectively no longer owed any money, I think?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 21, 2012)

Seems so eg. Hearts will find out if they get paid in July.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> I thought so. A sweet wee grandmother talking to her grandaughter over skype, hearing her sing & being honest enough to her that she has no chance on X Factor.
> 
> View attachment 20378
> 
> Did you think i was talking to you?







Or any other talent show I would imagine.
As I can't hear you talking, I don't know. If you are asking do I think it was directed at me p, then no as I know you are not a bigot and wouldn't use that word.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> I thought so. A sweet wee grandmother talking to her grandaughter over skype, hearing her sing & being honest enough to her that she has no chance on X Factor.
> 
> View attachment 20378
> 
> Did you think i was talking to you?







Or any other talent show I would imagine.
As I can't hear you talking, I don't know. If you are asking do I think it was directed at me , then no as I know you are not a bigot and wouldn't use that word.  But as I wrote its nice.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 21, 2012)

Todays news: motherwell are letting their fans vote on newco entry (so looking like a 'no' then) and vlad is saying no too, with this excellent statement earlier.



> "It had to happen sooner or later," said Romanov.
> 
> "Victories were achieved not by sporting merits, but through slander, conspiracies amongst players and their poaching via third parties, unfair pressuring of referees, who in themselves are as valuable to the fabric of football as the football stars themselves.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18539483


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 21, 2012)

There was also a statement from ICT chairman suggesting they are leaning towards a 'no' vote


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bizarre rumour that Rangers were planning to buy Bury FC as an eventual ticket to the premier league, Rangers have denied it of course


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Bizarre rumour that Rangers were planning to buy Bury FC as an eventual ticket to the premier league, Rangers have denied it of course


i come not to praise ranger but to bury them


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 21, 2012)

Bury Rangers, a team or a preference?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Bury Rangers, a team or a preference?


 a desire?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 21, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Bizarre rumour that Rangers were planning to buy Bury FC as an eventual ticket to the premier league, Rangers have denied it of course


 
So have Bury, I think it was just a wind-up that started on the web which some journo thought was worth running with.


----------



## starfish (Jun 21, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> So have Bury, I think it was just a wind-up that started on the web which some journo thought was worth running with.


 
I dont know, it was in The Sun so it must be true.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 21, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Bizarre rumour that Rangers were planning to buy Bury FC as an eventual ticket to the premier league, Rangers have denied it of course


Yeah, I heard that one at work today. Something about Bury players using Ibrox for games but still being part of the English leagues  Made zero sense the way I heard it.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 21, 2012)

Get your Rangers credit card here


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Bury are denying the rumour anyway, saying it's a big pile of pants:
http://www.itv.com/sport/football/news/fenton-no-contact-with-rangers-25147/


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dundee United to vote NO

http://www.dundeeunitedfc.co.uk/index.asp?tm=2&nid=4224&cd=2012



> The Board of Directors of Dundee United are unequivocal in the belief that a form of sporting punishment must form part of the reasoning behind any decision made and, therefore, cannot vote the newco into the SPL. General sporting integrity and, more importantly, the integrity of Scottish football must also play a significant part in the decision making process. It is our belief that any form of sporting punishment must be unambiguous in the message it displays.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats them and hearts then.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hibs & Motherwell are also looking like definite 'no' votes.  Hopefully with these statement today we'll get a few more confirmations from other clubs too.


----------



## starfish (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it will be most of them in the end, except Oldco Rangers.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> I think it will be most of them in the end, except Oldco Rangers.


 
Yup.  Couple of tweets from tonight.  Ex-rangers are looking completely fucked 

*Jim Spence* ‏
@
*bbcjimspence* On Good Morning Scotland 8.20 am with Liam McLeod To discuss Dundee Utd no to Newco and *I'll be able to announce another club voting NO*

*Tony McKelvie*‏
@
* TonyMcKelvie*It's all over for Sevco in the SPL. Green will withdraw his application to the SPL shortly, and apply to SFL instead. There will be no vote.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Hibs & Motherwell are also looking like definite 'no' votes. Hopefully with these statement today we'll get a few more confirmations from other clubs too.


 
Fair play. I think the SPL can look itself in the eye again.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Fair play. I think the SPL can look itself in the eye again.


 
I agree.  Still needs a complete overhaul towards a more equitable & prosperous future, but the death of rangers may just make that possible.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 22, 2012)

What the spl and the chairman of clubs don't get is Rangers fans want to go down to the 3rd division. All this is doing is making it look as if they have sporting integrity at their hearts rather than hatred.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2012)

"The SPL swines are merely preparing us for a glorious return and mighty smiting of their pitiful teams."


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> What the spl and the chairman of clubs don't get is Rangers fans want to go down to the 3rd division. *All this is doing is making it look as if they have sporting integrity at their hearts rather than hatred.*


 
ad nauseam . . .


----------



## weepiper (Jun 22, 2012)

Aberdeen are voting no too 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18539483


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 22, 2012)

Balbi said:


> "The SPL swines are merely preparing us for a glorious return and mighty smiting of their pitiful teams,if they are still there when we return"


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> "The SPL swines are merely preparing us for a glorious return and mighty smiting of their pitiful teams,if they are still there when we return"


 
That's as believable as one of his press statements aswell.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Aberdeen are voting no too
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18539483


 
Glorious news


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

Found this in my inbox this morning. 

*Welcome to SPL Fan Surveys*

In the previous survey we asked what your reaction would be if a Rangers Newco was allowed direct re-entry into the SPL, at that time it was a hypothetical question we now know it could become reality. Therefore we are now seeing if your views have changed.
In the previous survey we asked _"In the event of a Rangers Newco being allowed immediate re-entry how, as a supporter of another SPL/SFL club would you respond?"_ and the results were as follows:

I would continue to attend SPL fixtures as normal (1957) - 11.84%
I would NOT attend any SPL fixtures at all (8630) - 52.22%
I would continue to attend SPL fixtures but boycott any fixtures involving the Rangers Newco (5282) - 31.96%
I support an SFL team so don't attend any SPL fixtures (658) - 3.98%
This will be our final survey on the Newco issue, future surveys will be focused on other issues.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm starting to really warm up to this Charlie Green guy. Is there any way to have him appointed chairman for life or something?




> Creditors retain claim on Rangers season-ticket cash





> Ibrox season-ticket renewal money gathered by direct debit is being held in the oldco Rangers' bank account, where it can be claimed by creditors, after Charles Green's group failed to make the necessary banking arrangements.


 
http://www.heraldscotland.com/sport...-claim-on-rangers-season-ticket-cash.17946985


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

That would be hilarious if it got diverted to creditors instead of transferred to the new company


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2012)

I supposed that's self-hatred at work, the secret papist within every rangers employee.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

*Judge orders probe into Rangers administrators*

Lord Hodge, sitting at the Court of Session today, said he wanted to examine allegations the company had a conflict of interest before it took over the role.
The judge referred to a BBC television programme shown last month in which investigative reporter Mark Daly examined links beetween senior Duff and Phelps employees and disgraced former Rangers owner Craig Whyte.
Lord Hodge said he had no view on the claims but wanted to know if Duff and Phelps had obtained legal advice on the conflict of interest issue and acted on it before being appointed administrators.
The judge said he had done nothing until now because he did not want to hinder the process of Rangers going into liquidation.
The BBC claims relate to a deal between Whyte and London-based Ticketus who pay-rolled Whyte's take-over with cash expected to flow from season ticket sales, starving the Ibrox club of future income.
The BBC said David Grier, a senior partner with Duff and Phelps, knew about the Ticketus deal, a claim which Duff and Phelps denied.
The report demanded by Lord Hodge is expected to be ready in three weeks and a further court hearing is likely to be arranged after that.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That would be hilarious if it got diverted to creditors instead of transferred to the new company







A bit like the Rangers fund which the fans donated money too, to pay off those same creditors.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

Rangers supporters trust are now advising fans not to buy season tickets.

It just seems like every new day is bringing a fresh flurry of body blows to the rangers support


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been through this with my lot. Dodgy owner appoints colluding Administrators who try to escape the consequences of criminal activities, leaving small creditors screwed over and the club hamstring with a new dodgy owner.

Except we only failed to pay HMRC when we ran out of money, not as part of a decade of suspect accounting. And our supporters weren't so blind as to give the club any more money, we paid the outstanding debts from supporters trust to creditors.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Fedayn (Jun 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> A bit like the Rangers fund which the fans donated money too, to pay off those same creditors.


 
Which is something I think everyone agrees was/is a good thing.


----------



## starfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Which is something I think everyone agrees was/is a good thing.


 
Well what else was the money intended for if not to help pay off their debts. Im just shocked that the best supported team in Scotland with millions of fans worldwide only raised £620,000.00. (according to the Record so it could be mhedia bhullshit & the real figure is actually in the tens of millions)


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

Perhaps their fan base is not as big as they thought it was starfish. There has been a few occurrences over the past few years that were not at all palatable outside the Jock diehards...


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 22, 2012)

starfish said:


> Well what else was the money intended for if not to help pay off their debts. Im just shocked that the best supported team in Scotland with millions of fans worldwide only raised £620,000.00. (according to the Record so it could be mhedia bhullshit & the real figure is actually in the tens of millions)


 
But the intersting point, imho, is that it was the ordinary joe soap fans, not the rich who stumped up. Seems something worth applauding imho. The thing is that there seems to be a fear that Green might want to use to money for the club not to pay creditors.


----------



## starfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> But the intersting point, imho, is that it was the ordinary joe soap fans, not the rich who stumped up. Seems soimethign worth applauding. The thing is that there seems to be a fear that Green might want to use to money for the club not to pay creditors.


 
It is worth applauding, to some extent, i agree. But how many who gave, wanted or hoped it would go to the day to day running of the club & not to their creditors.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 22, 2012)

starfish said:


> It is worth applauding, to some extent, i agree. But how many who gave, wanted or hoped it would go to the day to day running of the club & not to their creditors.







It was to go to small businesses and individuals who had not been paid, quite a few have been paid out of the fund. Green now wants the money as it seems HMRC are wanting a Tax security from him.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 22, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Perhaps their fan base is not as big as they thought it was starfish. There has been a few occurrences over the past few years that were not at all palatable outside the Jock diehards...






Manchester would suggest otherwise.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Manchester would suggest otherwise.


Orly.... Aye ok if you say so...


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

*fuckwit*


----------



## starfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Manchester would suggest otherwise.


 
Manchester is probably one of the unpalatable things Frankie is talking about. On the flipside however, if all the fans who you claim were in Manchester donated a tenner, the fund would have £50trillion million squillion in it.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

starfish said:


> Manchester is probably one of the unpalatable things Frankie is talking about. On the flipside however, if all the fans who you claim were in Manchester donated a tenner, the fund would have £50trillion million squillion in it.


The above.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 22, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> *Judge orders probe into Rangers administrators*
> 
> Lord Hodge, sitting at the Court of Session today, said he wanted to examine allegations the company had a conflict of interest before it took over the role.
> The judge referred to a BBC television programme shown last month in which investigative reporter Mark Daly examined links beetween senior Duff and Phelps employees and disgraced former Rangers owner Craig Whyte.
> ...


It just keeps on giving.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It just keeps on giving.


Don't it just..


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Suspect accounting and tax dodging ALWAYS catches up with the perpetrator...

If you're going to be illegal, don't give the tax man reason to poke into your affairs.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 22, 2012)

starfish said:


> It is worth applauding, to some extent, i agree. But how many who gave, wanted or hoped it would go to the day to day running of the club & not to their creditors.


 
In fairness, given some of the rather understandable anger at the possibility of the money going into the club rather than the creditors i'd be very surprised  if the vast vast majority wanted it to go anywhere but the creditors.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Suspect accounting and tax dodging ALWAYS catches up with the perpetrator...
> 
> If you're going to be illegal, don't give the tax man reason to poke into your affairs.


 
It's what brought down Al Capone.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> It's what brought down Al Capone.


Exactly. 

How the hell rangers thought they would get away with this I'll never know, although I will say that arrogance, greed and stupidity often go hand-in-hand.


----------



## starfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> In fairness, given some of the rather understandable anger at the possibility of the money going into the club rather than the creditors i'd be very surprised if the vast vast majority wanted it to go anywhere but the creditors.


 
You try & see the good in everybody dont you


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 22, 2012)

starfish said:


> You try & see the good in everybody dont you


 
Sometimes I fail....


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 23, 2012)

It looks as if all the players are starting to leave now. The exodus begins 

There are a lot of celtic fans on here, let me ask you about this - link



> And it has emerged Hoops diehards will also take action if SPL rivals try to slash Celtic’s income by pushing through new financial rules next month.​SPL clubs will vote on proposals to change the majority needed for significant decisions from 11-1 to 9-3 at an AGM on July 16.​With newco Rangers now almost certain to be refused entry into the SPL by then, the 11-1 vote needed to carry this motion is likely to be achieved.​This could isolate Celtic and give other SPL clubs the power to push through rules to increase their income.​But a mass boycott of away grounds could take place if Hoops fans feel SPL sides are guilty of trying to weaken their club.​Writing on the Celtic Supporters’ Association website, fans’ chief Joe O’Rourke said: “Why should Celtic suffer for the sins of another club which is now dead?​“Celtic and other teams are going to lose revenue because people in power failed to act.​“Some Celtic fans won’t renew their season ticket if a newco is allowed into the SPL.​“Now we have the added problem of the other ten SPL clubs trying to change the voting system with regards to financial affairs in the SPL.​“If changes need to be made they should be done by discussion and mutual agreement.”​​​Read more:​​http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...82/Hoops-fans-issue-threat.html#ixzz1ybrFBylo​


 
Err... you were happy to use the voting system to your favour by voting together with rangers. You can hardly complain if the majority now use the same voting system in their own favour. Boycotts indeed. Any changes WILL be done by mutual agreement, that's what happens when the majority vote for changes. Think of it as your penance for throwing your lot in with rangers in the first place.  

Why do I feel like with rangers gone it isn't going to take long to get back to hating celtic again 

Just posting this to gauge opinions. Do celtic fans not see the advantages of a more equitable competition?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 23, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Err... you were happy to use the voting system to your favour by voting together with rangers. You can hardly complain if the majority now use the same voting system in their own favour.


 
We didn't vote together with the now ex-club, our _club_ did 

I'd be happy to see a more equitable distribution of TV rights in the SPL, but not sharing gate receipts 50-50. Not when we can have 50k Celtic fans and less than 100 Hearts fans at Celtic Park for example.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> We didn't vote together with the now ex-club, our _club_ did
> 
> I'd be happy to see a more equitable distribution of TV rights in the SPL, but not sharing gate receipts 50-50. Not when we can have 50k Celtic fans and less than 100 Hearts fans at Celtic Park for example.


 
I can't see a 50/50 split happening.  I wonder if some kind of split would work...80/20 or something.  It might stick in the craw a bit but it's for the good of the game.  We had a split in the past.

To use your example, you'd get a share of the hearts gate when you played them at tynie.  Your home crowd may be 3 or 4 times greater than theirs, so they benefit from that.  But then _their_ home crowd is 3 or 4 times greater than motherwell or killie, so they lose out to the same proportion... and wealth is shared around.  You also get a share of every large away crowd you take to away games.  

I'm not sure shared gate is even on the agenda though.  Can it even work now the majority of the crowd will hold season tickets?

And yes I know it's 'the club' not the fans, but the fans reps were strangely not threatening boycotts for collusion with rangers, but are at the thought of restructuring against their clubs dominance.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 23, 2012)

Plenty of fan talk of boycotting Celtic Park if the board vote the newclub in.

I don't know if shared gates are on the agenda, merely putting it forward as something I'd not be happy to see, however a more even distribution of TV money is something I'd be in favour of.

(i did start working out the possible impact to Celtic should shared gate receipts come in to play, but a thread on the liquidation of RFC is not the place for it. Rough estimate is a loss of about 35% of ticket revenue though)


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 23, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> It looks as if all the players are starting to leave now. The exodus begins
> 
> There are a lot of celtic fans on here, let me ask you about this - link
> 
> ...


 


They should, it's all about sporting integrity, isn't it ?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Rough estimate is a loss of about 35% of ticket revenue though)


 
That might not be the worst thing. It takes two teams to put on a game and twelve to make a league, it's never healthy to have too much capital concentrated into the hands of an elite (to use a marxist analogy) and the structure should have checks and balances against that.

It will be interesting to see what the proposals actually are (I doubt it will include any 50/50 split) and what the celtic supporters association club actually object to in the end.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 23, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That might not be the worst thing. It takes two teams to put on a game and twelve to make a league


 
This is true, but a 50/50 split would _appear_ to be unfairly punishing Celtic for the crimes of Rangers. How much did the other 11 teams contribute to building a 60k seater stadium? How much do the away team contribute to the marketing of each game? Celtic invested heavily in building a stadium capable of generating a particular level of income, there was nothing stopping the other sides from doing this.

However, we don't know what is going to be proposed as you say. I'd be happy with half the TV deal being distributed evenly amongst the sides, with the rest paid on a per-game basis. Alternatively, distribute the whole block evenly and set a limit on how often each side could be shown in a season. The latter would probably be more even-handed. 37% going to the top two places each season is just morally wrong.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> This is true, but a 50/50 split would _appear_ to be unfairly punishing Celtic for the crimes of Rangers. How much did the other 11 teams contribute to building a 60k seater stadium? How much do the away team contribute to the marketing of each game? Celtic invested heavily in building a stadium capable of generating a particular level of income, there was nothing stopping the other sides from doing this.
> 
> However, we don't know what is going to be proposed as you say. I'd be happy with half the TV deal being distributed evenly amongst the sides, with the rest paid on a per-game basis. Alternatively, distribute the whole block evenly and set a limit on how often each side could be shown in a season. The latter would probably be more even-handed. 37% going to the top two places each season is just morally wrong.


 
I can see that point of view as well. I wouldn't expect celtic fans to be happy with a 50/50 split. There is an argument that over time, with a fairer league, there wouldn't be such a disparity in crowds between celtic and the rest, so they wouldn't be losing out from the arrangement in such a greater proportion than the rest. But that is looking long-term and as it stands you'd hardly expect celtic to be happy about sharing half their gates.

I agree that even distribution of tv revenue is definitely needed, and will be the first thing to change. I only brought this up because I have been feeling quite positive about this being a 'new dawn' of sorts for scottish football then I saw that statement and thought 'oh god here we go...'


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 23, 2012)

Parachute straight into the First Division next season?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 23, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Parachute straight into the First Division next season?


 
But according to newco tub most true Rangers fans want to go down to the third division. Maybe fan power at Ibrox can ensure that they get their wish.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 23, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> This is true, but a 50/50 split would _appear_ to be unfairly punishing Celtic for the crimes of Rangers. How much did the other 11 teams contribute to building a 60k seater stadium? How much do the away team contribute to the marketing of each game? Celtic invested heavily in building a stadium capable of generating a particular level of income, there was nothing stopping the other sides from doing this.
> 
> However, we don't know what is going to be proposed as you say. I'd be happy with half the TV deal being distributed evenly amongst the sides, with the rest paid on a per-game basis. Alternatively, distribute the whole block evenly and set a limit on how often each side could be shown in a season. The latter would probably be more even-handed. 37% going to the top two places each season is just morally wrong.


 

How much did GDC give towards them in regards to cheap land and are building roads and redeveloping all around, and also upgrades for the opening of commonwealth games(hate the crown, love the half crown).


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 23, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> But according to newco tub most true Rangers fans want to go down to the third division. Maybe fan power at Ibrox can ensure that they get their wish.


 


We should be punished so if it's not about money and all about sporting integrity then 3rd division is the right choice.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 23, 2012)

Motherwell say with or without Rangers they could go into administration.

http://sport.stv.tv/football/clubs/m...dministration/


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 23, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> How much did GDC give towards them in regards to cheap land and are building roads and redeveloping all around, and also upgrades for the opening of commonwealth games(hate the crown, love the half crown).


 
You do realise that Celtic don't own the land that is being redeveloped, and that given the velodrome is across the street then upgrading the infrastructure just makes sense. It's not being done to benefit Celtic in any way. As for upgrades, there's not much work to be done and I'm willing to bet a similar amount will be spent on Ibrox due to the rugby sevens held there.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 23, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> You do realise that Celtic don't own the land that is being redeveloped, and that given the velodrome is across the street then upgrading the infrastructure just makes sense. It's not being done to benefit Celtic in any way. As for upgrades, there's not much work to be done and I'm willing to bet a similar amount will be spent on Ibrox due to the rugby sevens held there.


 


The then Glasgow District Council(now - Glasgow City Council) sold three streets, Janefield Street, Kinloch Street, and Dalriada Street to their beloved Sellik for one penny. It cost the council an estimated £1.5 million to pay out re-accomodation grants to over 400 households, demolition of the houses, and land clearance.

The decision was taken by the 13 members of GDC's Planning Committee, 11 Labour Party councillors, one SNP and one Tory councillor. It was revealed by both the Tory and Nationalist councilors that the 11 Labour party councilors all either had season tickets at ra Stydome, or were share holders in the club, several were both. This forced Pat Lalley to call a full council meeting to ratify the outrageous sale of three streets to ra Sellik for one penny. At the full meeting, it was first agreed that all those in attendance did NOT have to declare any interest in Sellik ie of the 102 councilors present, 91 of them Labour party councilors, none of them had to own up to being share holders in Sellik. After a flawed debate, the approval went through on the nod.
*0*​Sporting integrity, financial doping or just cheating ? They will also get all the new parking free of charge.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> How much did GDC give towards them in regards to cheap land and are building roads and redeveloping all around, and also upgrades for the opening of commonwealth games(hate the crown, love the half crown).


Could you please supply some links to those land grab claims?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 23, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> It cost the council an estimated £1.5 million to pay out re-accomodation grants to over 400 households, demolition of the houses, and land clearance.
> .


Compared to what Rangers stole from the taxman that's nothing. Compared to what Rangers stole from the businesses around glasgow that's nothing. Rangers would run up that 1.5 million in a month.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Compared to what Rangers stole from the taxman that's nothing. Compared to what Rangers stole from the businesses around glasgow that's nothing. Rangers would run up that 1.5 million in a month.


 

Compared to the other teams in the league it's a lot of money. Now tell me how that sits with their stance on financial doping ?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 23, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Compared to the other teams in the league it's a lot of money. Now tell me how that sits with their stance on financial doping ?


For a start, can you back up your figures?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 23, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Could you please supply some links to those land grab claims?


 
Ancho(perma)rage doesn't do evidence, he makes bold claims then expects everyone else to do the donkey work to find out if he's telling the truth or not.

Given the fact Celtic had to pay for the airspace above Janefield Cemetery I reckon there's more to it than has been presented. A quick google reveals nothing more than other forum posts, all sharing a conspicuous lack of sources.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Ancho(perma)rage doesn't do evidence, he makes bold claims then expects everyone else to do the donkey work to find out if he's telling the truth or not.
> 
> Given the fact Celtic had to pay for the airspace above Janefield Cemetery I reckon there's more to it than has been presented. A quick google reveals nothing more than other forum posts, all sharing a conspicuous lack of sources.


Yes, I found exactly the same - and all the forum posts were not, um, unbiased against CFC, shall we say.

Therefoe, no basis in fact or reality I reckon.


----------



## starfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Was just reading that Naismith & Whittaker are refusing to transfer their contracts to Sevco 5088 FC. Would it be out of order if we put in a cheeky offer to Naisy. He's a pretty decent player.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 24, 2012)

The exodus continues


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 24, 2012)

> "I am extremely proud of the actions we took but I am disappointed and angry that Rangers Football Club no longer exists in its original form."


 
Well said, 'naisy'... well said


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 24, 2012)

> "I am extremely proud of the actions we took but I am disappointed and angry that Rangers Football Club no longer exists in its original form."


 
0 and counting.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hibs have stated they will be voting against too.  There is a statement on their website, alas which has crashed under the weight of people looking at it


----------



## starfish (Jun 24, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Hibs have stated they will be voting against too. There is a statement on their website, alas which has crashed under the weight of people looking at it


 
Have any clubs come out yet & said theyll vote yes?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 24, 2012)

starfish said:


> Have any clubs come out yet & said theyll vote yes?


 
Nope.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 25, 2012)

That's not true, Kilmarnock's chairman has made it clear that he's voting yes for financial reasons. Kille are the ones with their arses close to liquidation if Rangers go under.

A fair few chairmen- Hibs, Hearts, Dundee Utd and St.Johnstone- have all said in the last few days that they will vote no.

Aberdeen are inclining towards a no but officially undecided. Celtic will 90% vote no.

Personally I think it all rather irrelevant- I think a deal has been struck behind the scenes to allow Sevco5088 to play in SFL1 (probably re-branded as SPL2) next season.In return, the SPL will grant a runner up v second bottom play-off and re-distribute TV money more equitably. IMO the SFA will step in and take it out of the SPL/SFL's hands by making the decision for themselves and ordering compliance from all members. A major fan revolt is certain, as it stinks, but at the moment, if I were a betting man, I'd say this is the likeliest outcome.

The story changes so quickly and so often though who really knows. Three outcomes are possible (it looks increasingly unlikely Sevco5088 will muster the votes to stay in the SPL)

1. SFL1/SPL2 parachute as discussed.

2. SFL dig their heels in and force Sevco5088 to apply for the vacancy in Div 3

3. If the above happens, Green and his backers "do walking away" and any league bid collapses, leaving various fan groups to start multiple new Rangers at junior level. Given the time scale this may not happen until 2013-14.

The options are listed in order of likelihood IMO.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 25, 2012)

More good news:

Regardless of what happens to Rangers, it's good to see that Whyte isn't getting to walk away from the chaos he caused.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18582965



> Police asked to probe Craig Whyte takeover...
> 
> *A criminal investigation is to be launched into Craig Whyte's takeover of Rangers Football Club in May last year.*


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 25, 2012)

ICT and Aberdeen confirm today they will vote NO to Sevco. So that's Aberdeen, Dundee United, Hearts, Hibs and ICT all saying No. As such the 5 no votes is reached and Sevco will not be in the SPL-as is-next season.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 25, 2012)

bye-bye Rangers (from the SPL)


----------



## Ungrateful (Jun 25, 2012)

steeplejack said:


> bye-bye Rangers (from the SPL)


 Aye, it looks as though the SPL chairmen, having exhausted all the other possibilities, are now going to do the right thing. Well done the supporters....


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2012)

> Aberdeen chairman Stewart Milne will vote no to newco Rangers' SPL application
> "We have listened to all our customers and taken the decision and we now look forward to their support going forward," he said.


They're not "customers" you "going forward" twat.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 25, 2012)

Stewart's a real forward thinking housebuilder in Scotland.

Legendarily, he used to have three wigs- one for a "haircut" week", one for the middle "grown in" fortnight, then one for the last "I need a haircut again" week.

I think he's now an own-up baldy.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 25, 2012)

will now be a battle this week between the SFA's desperate plan to parachute Sevo5088 into SFL1, and a revolt by fans of SFL clubs against this shoehorning manoeuvre.

Falkirk's chairman has already voiced strong opposition to such a move and there are rumblings of discontent from chairmen of clubs in other leagues, too. There's been a weasal-worded statement from Partick's chairman on the issue indicating that he is likely to vote yes of such a proposal is put to him. The SFL chief executive, David Longmuir, initially insisted that Rangers would have to apply for a vacancy, but he's gone awful quiet in the last few days.

This attempted stitch up ios the last throw of the dice for Sevco. If somehow the SFA's plan comes unstuck, then they will have to take their chances alongside the likes of Edinburgh City for the vacant SFL3 place.

However that vote goes, Green has signalled that he will refuse to walk away. He knows he'll at least get his investment money back even if Rangers fail in that quest.

Major reforms are going to sweep over Scottish football in the next 12-18 months, including reform of TV and voting rights for changes to league rules, as well as (potentially) one national league system with TV money equally distributed across four divisions rather than just the SPL plus peanuts thrown at the SFL, as has been the case since 1997. There is also talk of a working pyramid system being devised but to be honest, given the shambolic performance of the football authorities over the Rangers issue, I wouldn't trust them to build a working pyramid from plasticene, in a kindergarten.

Still, this is the first test passed- Rangers will not be in the SPL next year- but make no mistake, without fan pressure and a relentless letter writing and round of meetings at all the clubs, they would have been let back in without a murmur from the chairmen. The choice was either to go for sporting integrity or take the short term money fix and thankfully they've chosen the latter.

The next stage is for the SFL to reject the SFA's rumoured grubby compromise and let the Sevco5088 proposal take its chances alongside the other would-be league members, for acceptance into Division 3 next term. Once this horrific, never-ending clusterfuck is done with, then the chance is there to really improve Scottish league football for the better. At the moment, it really can't get any worse.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 25, 2012)

steeplejack said:


> Stewart's a real forward thinking housebuilder in Scotland.
> 
> Legendarily, he used to have three wigs- one for a "haircut" week", one for the middle "grown in" fortnight, then one for the last "I need a haircut again" week.
> 
> I think he's now an own-up baldy.


 
sounds like a wogan special.


----------



## starfish (Jun 25, 2012)

If all the other SPL Chairmen are listening tho their fans about saying no to Sevco 5088 FC, then surely the Chairman of Sevco 5088 FC should listen to their fans & say no to Div 1 & go to Div 3. Its what the fans want. He should listen to them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2012)

starfish said:


> If all the other SPL Chairmen are listening tho their fans about saying no to Secvco 5088 FC, then surely the Chairman of Sevco 5088 FC should listen to their fans & say no to Div 1 & go to Div 3. Its what the fans want. He should listen to them.


he should go further than the fans want, he should demand the highland league


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> he should go further than the fans want, he should demand the highland league


 
It seems to have escaped your notice that Govan isn't anywhere close to the Highlands. I can't see Brora Rangers wanting to travel all the way to their namesake in Glasgow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> It seems to have escaped your notice that Govan isn't anywhere close to the Highlands. I can't see Brora Rangers wanting to travel all the way to their namesake in Glasgow.


newco v fort william would be the new auld firm


----------



## starfish (Jun 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> he should go further than the fans want, he should demand the highland league


 
Nah thats too far. Scottish Junior FA West Region maybe.


----------



## 14teeth (Jun 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> newco v fort william would be the new auld firm


You have to be joking. Fort William, even as the name suggests, is a blue town/dump.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2012)

14teeth said:


> You have to be joking. Fort William, even as the name suggests, is a blue town/dump.


i know it is. but it's the best newco scum can hope for.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 25, 2012)

editor said:


> They're not "customers" you "going forward" twat.


 
Ed, putting aside cardiff;s probs, I think you have to accept that Scottish football supporters ARE customers of every other club in Scotland and that if they as a group are unhappy to see Rangers in the SPl and will withdraw income from all the other clubs then they need  to be listened too.
I am also interested why you think that rangers should not have sanctions taken against them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Parachute straight into the First Division next season?


crash straight into the third without a parachute: all the players will have fucked off.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> crash straight into the third without a parachute: all the players will have fucked off.


 
Technically they are not parachuting _or_ crashing down. They have ceased to exist, and it's a question of whether a new entity is elevated UP to the 3rd division (or higher).

This might seem pedantic but it's an important distinction. The debate is often being framed in terms of rangers being 'punished' by being forced to 'drop down' the leagues, when of course the opposite is true - the debate is about to what extent special treatment should be applied to allow a new entity into the league.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 25, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Technically they are not parachuting _or_ crashing down. They have ceased to exist, and it's a question of whether a new entity is elevated UP to the 3rd division (or higher).
> 
> This might seem pedantic but it's an important distinction. The debate is often being framed in terms of rangers being 'punished' by being forced to 'drop down' the leagues, when of course the opposite is true - the debate is about to what extent special treatment should be applied to allow a new entity into the league.


 
Exactly. The Urban75 football team would have exactly the same legal entitlement to enter the 1st Division of Scottish Football League!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Technically they are not parachuting _or_ crashing down. They have ceased to exist, and it's a question of whether a new entity is elevated UP to the 3rd division (or higher).
> 
> This might seem pedantic but it's an important distinction. The debate is often being framed in terms of rangers being 'punished' by being forced to 'drop down' the leagues, when of course the opposite is true - the debate is about to what extent special treatment should be applied to allow a new entity into the league.


fair point


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> Exactly. The Urban75 football team would have exactly the same legal entitlement to enter the 1st Division of Scottish Football League!


actually, a u75 football team would have a greater right to enter the scottish first division than newco club do.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> actually, a u75 football team would have a greater right to enter the scottish first division than newco club do.


 
That's nonsense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I only post nonsense.


*corrected for you*


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> *corrected for you*


 
Will you never grow up, Pick?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Will you never grow up, Pick?


you've apparently been around longer than me and you've yet to post anything which wouldn't disgrace a slow seven year-old.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> *corrected for you*


Don't piss about with people's posts, please. It's childish and disruptive.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 26, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> That's nonsense.


 
sorry i realise my mistake now, i should have said equal right


----------



## starfish (Jun 26, 2012)

4 more players leaving. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18603617

Unfortunate choice of photo  Maybe theyve just signed for us.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 26, 2012)

*Rapid Vienna report Rangers to Fifa over Nikica Jelavic debt*
Charles Green's problems show no sign of abating after it emerged that Rangers could be called in front of the Fifa Dispute Resolution Chamber in Zurich after being reported to the game's ultimate ruling body by Rapid Vienna.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...angers-to-Fifa-over-Nikica-Jelavic-debt.html#


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2012)

I am starting to wonder if there will be a newco huns in any division in the autumn


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> I am starting to wonder if there will be a newco huns in any division in the autumn


 
The third division is theirs if they apply for it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> The third division is theirs if they apply for it.


They'll be lucky to have an xi to field, and I wouldn't be surprise if the newco went the way of the oldco before the end of the year


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Jun 27, 2012)

Ally McCoist is walking away to take up a better paid position with Sky...... he says he's looking forward to installing his first dish.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well they have been crying out for political support


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 27, 2012)

Todays Lols:

Rangers’ takeover consortium has transferred Ibrox and Murray Park to a separate new company based in Scotland.

*Also  *
According to the title deeds lodge with the Registry of Scotland, the floating charge transferred to previous owner Craig Whyte is still outstanding over the Murray Park training ground in Auchenhowie Road, Milngavie. However, it is unclear if this would have any impact on Sevco's ownership of the facility, while Duff and Phelps have previously stated there was no debt associated with the charge.

http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/108240-rangers-crisis-ibrox-and-murray-park-hived-off-to-separate-newco/


----------



## agricola (Jun 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Todays Lols:
> 
> Rangers’ takeover consortium has transferred Ibrox and Murray Park to a separate new company based in Scotland.
> 
> ...


 
Theres even more weirdness in that article:



> In renewal letters to season ticket holders at Ibrox, Mr Green stated that the season ticket money would be held by Sevco Scotland. However, administrators confirmed that the renewal cash was initially being held by 'oldco', Rangers FC plc, which would then be transferred to a newco.


 
Surely if there is money coming in to the "oldco" - which is still under administration - then it should go to the creditors, not be transferred to the new company?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 27, 2012)

agricola said:


> Theres even more weirdness in that article:
> Surely if there is money coming in to the "oldco" - which is still under administration - then it should go to the creditors, not be transferred to the new company?


Makes me think they're making the whole lot up as they go along.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 27, 2012)

snort

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-18611778


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 27, 2012)

Indeed..


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 28, 2012)

*The Scottish Premier League have warned they will form a breakaway second tier if plans to put Rangers in the First Division are not approved by clubs. *

Sooooo.. They saying if Rangers don't get into the 1st div they're going to invent an SPL2 just for poor little Rangers and then invite all the 1div teams to join it basically fucking off all the other SFL teams.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 28, 2012)

what a surprise!

But the SPL does not have the power to do this unilaterally. Only the SFA could impose such a move and they will wait to see the mood of the membership before backing the SPL. Given that Morton, Falkirk and Dumbarton have already opposed this publically, its a risky strategy. If two or three more prominent SFL clubs oppose, then the move is simply an empty threat.

Plenty of twists and turns to come in the next week.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 30, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> *The Scottish Premier League have warned they will form a breakaway second tier if plans to put Rangers in the First Division are not approved by clubs. *
> 
> Sooooo.. They saying if Rangers don't get into the 1st div they're going to invent an SPL2 just for poor little Rangers and then invite all the 1div teams to join it basically fucking off all the other SFL teams.





Where is the sporting integrity in forcing clubs to accept this ? It can't be about the money, can it ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 1, 2012)

50 turn up at the no newco demo. LOL.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 1, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> 50 turn up at the no newco demo. LOL.


 
It was no longer an issue and frankly i'm not sure other fans give a fuck enough to wander to Hampden when the verdicty is already in...Thousands of your fans marched and you're still fucked.... Which was more effective I wonder?


----------



## gosub (Jul 1, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Where is the sporting integrity in forcing clubs to accept this ? It can't be about the money, can it ?


If in two years time Rangers aren't back in the Premier league, sky won't renew contract (or will demand to pay a lot less for a one horse race)


----------



## aylee (Jul 4, 2012)

Confirmed that Rangers lost the SPL vote ....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18703183


----------



## aylee (Jul 4, 2012)

Also from that article:




> SFL clubs met on Tuesday to discuss a Scottish FA proposal for Rangers to enter Division One but the Glasgow giants could begin season 2012-13 in Division Three if that idea does not gain the support of a majority of clubs.
> 
> Eleven out of the 30 clubs have already indicated their opposition to Rangers entering Division One, with a vote scheduled to take place on 12 July.


 

If that's right, only 5 of the remaining 19 need to vote against them for Rangers to be required to start in the third division.


----------



## starfish (Jul 4, 2012)

aylee said:


> Also from that article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Its what their fans want.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm amazed that the SPL chairmen found enough spine not to vote the Newco straight back in. I can only assume that the fan campaigns and consequent fears of season ticket boycotts forced their hand. It seems pretty clear that most of them are terrified at the consequences of their own sudden burst of (enforced) bravery and therefore are desperate to have them inserted into the second flight.

The document sent to SFL clubs was absolutely unbelievable. And I don't just mean that it was as rigorous and convincing as a slightly dim student's class presentation. I mean that it openly threatened the SFL clubs with dire consequences for their leagues if they don't do as they are told. That was probably a tactical error, because people don't like threats. They should have stuck to the carrot parts about league restructuring and cash payments. Despite that, I still think that the second tier is the most likely outcome, but given that the SPL didn't happen and that quite a few clubs are pretty pissed off, I don't think it's at all certain.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 4, 2012)

Bloody hell, Cowdenbeath of all clubs have just come out and said that they won't support Newco to second tier but will support Newco to fourth tier. It seems that the attempts to bully the little clubs have even pissed off Donald Findlay:

Due to speculation surrounding the issue of “Rangers” and its possible admission to the SFL, the Board of Cowdenbeath FC wishes to clarify the following.
At the regular monthly Board Meeting held on Monday 2nd July 2012, the Board of Cowdenbeath resolved that it would support any application made by “Rangers” to join the SFL.  It would not support any attempt to admit “Rangers” into the First Division of the SFL.
Today, “Rangers” have been excluded from the SPL.
At an Emergency Board Meeting held at Central Park tonight (4th July 2012) the Board again considered the matter.
The Board decided that it would support any application by “Rangers” to join the SFL but would vote against the present proposal which, amongst other matters, would admit “Rangers” directly into  the First Division of the SFL.
This decision has been taken in the interests of football and the best interests of Cowdenbeath FC.
A Board spokesman said “If integrity in our game is to survive, then Rangers must start off SFL life in the Third Division.  This is an SPL problem but the Clubs of that league have taken their decision for reasons which they must explain to all Scottish football supporters.  The SPL and SFA should have resolved this long before now. They have tried to pass the buck to the SFL clubs and have tried to force them to accept “Rangers” into the First Division – to provide the greatest benefit to the SPL.  This lacks any integrity and casts a dark shadow over our game.  Cowdenbeath FC condemns this approach.  The Board is in no doubt that our stance is consistent with integrity and the long term financial future of our Club.  We ask all supporters of what ever Club, who share our views, to rally round and back us in the Season ahead”.
Chairman Donald Findlay added – “Speaking for myself, and myself alone, it is clear to me that people at the highest levels of our game have tried to hold a gun to my head and the heads of my colleagues.  That will never work.  But I have a long memory and will not forget what they tried to do and the way they tried to bend me, and this Club, to their will.  That will never be allowed to happen”


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 4, 2012)

Reeeeeaaaally surprised at Findlay taking this tack.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 4, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Reeeeeaaaally surprised at Findlay taking this tack.


 
Goes to show what a stupid move it was to come the heavy with the little clubs and openly threaten them.

Offering them restructuring and a wad of cash, flattering them and telling them they can save the day was the way to go. Coupling that with spitting in their faces and telling them that they don't fucking matter and had better do what they're fucking told or else was sheer stupidity.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 4, 2012)

Aye. If the Brazils had voted for Rangers I'd be giving them a severe walluping next time I'm through..!!


----------



## starfish (Jul 4, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Reeeeeaaaally surprised at Findlay taking this tack.


 
Why? Hes a Rangers fan first & foremost. They all want to be in the Third Division.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 4, 2012)

Stewart Regan: there will be “social unrest” in Scotland if Rangers aren't allowed in to First Division.

Regan is head of the SFA........


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)

Celtic are now 1/33 to win Scottish Premier League.

With the title 'race' over before a ball has been kicked, pointless league is pointless league.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ue-after-Rangers-newco-refused-admission.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Stewart Regan: there will be “social unrest” in Scotland if Rangers aren't allowed in to First Division.
> 
> Regan is head of the SFA........


there will be social unrest in scotland if they are allowed into the first division.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Celtic are now 1/33 to win Scottish Premier League.
> 
> With the title 'race' over before a ball has been kicked, pointless league is pointless league.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ue-after-Rangers-newco-refused-admission.html


 
What would you have done then?

One pundit on Radio Clyde opined earleir thanthe SPL was now just about the race for second place. As opposed to the race for third place over the past 25 years?!


----------



## starfish (Jul 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Celtic are now 1/33 to win Scottish Premier League.
> 
> With the title 'race' over before a ball has been kicked, pointless league is pointless league.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ue-after-Rangers-newco-refused-admission.html


 
Hearts & Motherwell would be good each way bets.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> What would you have done then?
> 
> One pundit on Radio Clyde opined earleir thanthe SPL was now just about the race for second place. As opposed to the race for third place over the past 25 years?!


Oh, I've got no answers to this awful mess, just  sympathy for the fans.

Modern football fucking sucks.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh, I've got no answers to this awful mess, just sympathy for the fans.
> 
> Modern football fucking sucks.


 
It was the fans who in large part 'made' the SPL chairmen to vote the way they did.

And yes, the attempts to keep Ranergs in the SPL and SFL1 are indicative of modern football ie all about the money.


----------



## starfish (Jul 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It was the fans who in large part 'made' the SPL chairmen to vote the way they did.
> 
> And yes, the attempts to keep Ranergs in the SPL and SFL1 are indicative of modern football ie all about the money.


 
Aye, if it was any other club but them, or maybe us, that got themselves into this situation, theyd be in  the 3rd Division already.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jul 4, 2012)

editor said:


> With the title 'race' over before a ball has been kicked, pointless league is pointless league.


 
If football competitions were decided by the bookie's odds QPR would never have won the League Cup in 1967 and my life would have lost half of its meaning.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jul 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Modern football fucking sucks.


 
I first heard that said in 1959.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Celtic are now 1/33 to win Scottish Premier League.
> 
> With the title 'race' over before a ball has been kicked, pointless league is pointless league.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ue-after-Rangers-newco-refused-admission.html


 
From the point of view of every other club in the League, fighting for second is an improvement over fighting for third. The top tier of Scottish football was already screwed and essentially has been since Rangers started turbocharged spending and Celtic tried to match them. That predates Rangers doing anything illegal, but the years of "financial doping" made things worse.

Assuming a "Rangers" continues in professional football, I don't feel much sympathy for their fans. They didn't tell their club to cheat, but they got the benefit of years of overachieving as a result of it. Now they get this period of humiliation followed by a jaunt through one or three lower leagues. The success and the fall stem from the same actions by their club.

The main people I feel sorry are the fans of every non-Old Firm club, given that they've been effectively told by the powers that be that they are third class citizens, that they don't matter and that the good of Rangers (or, it has to be said, Celtic) will always come before fair play. If any other club other than Rangers or Celtic had done what Rangers have done they would be very, very, lucky to be allowed reform as a league club at all. And there would be no question of them even being considered candidates for a new start in the second flight. Ask Gretna, whose sins were far fewer, but who were booted to junior football.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 4, 2012)

If Rangers goes into the 3rd division, who will play for them such that they can walk up to the SPL in a few years?


----------



## starfish (Jul 4, 2012)

Sunray said:


> If Rangers goes into the 3rd division, who will play for them such that they can walk up to the SPL in a few years?


 
Theyve still got Lee McCulloch.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 4, 2012)

They'll get players far above the quality of 3rd div because their gates will allow them ot easily afford it.   Maybe they have a decent youth system too, don't know myself.

I'm sure the fans income will easily see them quickly to the SPL.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> They'll get players far above the quality of 3rd div because their gates will allow them ot easily afford it. Maybe they have a decent youth system too, don't know myself.
> 
> I'm sure the fans income will easily see them quickly to the SPL.


we'll see if you're correct soon enough. their current crop of players don't seem too keen to play in the 3d division.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 4, 2012)

Do you think differently?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 4, 2012)

Heh...in fact they'll probably be able to create a few world records in the next few years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Do you think differently?


i hope so, i wouldn't want to think like a hun.


----------



## starfish (Jul 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Heh...in fact they'll probably be able to create a few world records in the next few years.


 
Another reason why their fans want to drop down to the 3rd.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 4, 2012)

Are you saying I'm a hun?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Are you saying I'm a hun?


are you saying you're not?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 4, 2012)

It says more about you than me.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jul 4, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> ......... Ask Gretna, whose sins were far fewer, but who were booted to junior football.


 
Another good post from you, Nigel, but I'd like to point out that Gretna are actually playing in the Senior East of Scotland League, and not in Junior Football.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> It says more about you than me.


yeh yeh, when in doubt post up the auld favourites.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 4, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Another good post from you, Nigel, but I'd like to point out that Gretna are actually playing in the Senior East of Scotland League, and not in Junior Football.


 
And it's not Gretna but Gretna 2008 who were founded by the old clubs supproters trust.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll stick with my posts in this thread which emphatically show my position on the embarrassment and shame that the "are you a hun" and "are you a tim" legions bring on Scotland.

You stick with your posts about anyone 'supporting' rangers is a member of the orange order.

Sunray posted a question about the viability of rangers returning to the SPL reasonably quickly.   I answered.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> You stick with your posts about anyone 'supporting' rangers is a member of the orange order.


i don't think that everyone supporting rangers is a member of the orange order, i have never said that.

but set up a strawman, why don't you.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think that everyone supporting rangers is a member of the orange order, i have never said that.
> 
> but set up a strawman, why don't you.


You've definitely posted a picture like that accusing someone of being in it/or some weird cult branch of it that a normal person would not be aware of.

bye the bye, fact is you're calling me a hun without pretty much ever having discussed any of this with me.   It says more about you than me, because I have read your posts here and you have not read mine.   

You saw Sunray's post and the context of my reply but didn't get it, it happens.   I'm not arguing about it, certainly not about religion.   Let's leave it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 4, 2012)

Sunray said:


> If Rangers goes into the 3rd division, who will play for them such that they can walk up to the SPL in a few years?


 
The money they'd generate would, imho, see them have successive promotions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> You've definitely posted a picture like that accusing someone of being in it/or some weird cult branch of it that a normal person would not be aware of.


you're not aware of the apprentice boys?

if you say so...


----------



## The Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Yup.  Even if only a fraction of their fans keep going to the games they will have more clout than anyone in the lower division.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you're not aware of the apprentice boys?
> 
> if you say so...


Are they the ones that wake you up?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 4, 2012)

The odd thing about some of the media coverage of the armageddon an SPL free of Rangers for three years supposedly represents for all of the smaller clubs is that some of the very same journalists and commentators had been known to argue, not so very long ago, that Rangers and Celtic should move to the English league or set up an Atlantic League or in some other way jettison those clubs forever.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 4, 2012)

It's actually to the benefit of the SFL clubs to have rangers 'down' there as long as possible so financially it's a no-brainer for the SFL to want them in the 3rd.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 4, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> The odd thing about some of the media coverage of the armageddon an SPL free of Rangers for three years supposedly represents for all of the smaller clubs is that some of the very same journalists and commentators had been known to argue, not so very long ago, that Rangers and Celtic should move to the English league or set up an Atlantic League or in some other way jettison those clubs forever.


 
Not only that but Walter Smith argued Scottish football would be better off without both Celtic and Rangers. I believe a few of the Celtic board thought along similar lines. Walter Smith however has recenyly claimed that a Rangers free SPL would collapse....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Are they the ones that wake you up?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> It's actually to the benefit of the SFL clubs to have rangers 'down' there as long as possible so financially it's a no-brainer for the SFL to want them in the 3rd.


 
Not to mention it is contrary to SFL rules that a new club can enter straight into SFL1.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not to mention it is contrary to SFL rules that a new club can enter straight into SFL1.


Zola Budd ran for Britain in the Olympics, in sport anything is possible.   It's entirely possible, if all/most concerned wanted it, for the First Division to beckon.   It would also be a disgrace.

It looks like rangers go to the 3rd, I hope so, but that's only because that's where they're meant to go, they're a new team...teams can't just skip queue.  It's still going to end up the same old shit.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not to mention it is contrary to SFL rules that a new club can enter straight into SFL1.


 
According to a Clyde FC statement, the SFL have just told the SFL clubs that starting in the bottom division is "custom and practice" rather than a part of the SFL rules. The SFL have also put out different figures as to the number of votes necessary to vote them into the SFL, mind you.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 5, 2012)

Fuck off ( not any posters)...they must all be aware of whatever the rules are.  They're fucking professionals.   The SFL should come out with a specific statement on the options available, if any.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 5, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Zola Budd ran for Britain in the Olympics, in sport anything is possible. It's entirely possible, if all/most concerned wanted it, for the First Division to beckon. It would also be a disgrace.
> 
> It looks like rangers go to the 3rd, I hope so, but that's only because that's where they're meant to go, they're a new team...teams can't just skip queue. It's still going to end up the same old shit.


 
Of course it's possible, cheating is possible..... A workmates brother is a Chairman in the SFL, he's been getting pelters from his family to say No.



Nigel Irritable said:


> According to a Clyde FC statement, the SFL have just told the SFL clubs that starting in the bottom division is "custom and practice" rather than a part of the SFL rules. The SFL have also put out different figures as to the number of votes necessary to vote them into the SFL, mind you.


 
The SFL have survived without Rangers, and Celtic for that matter, for decades and they will continue to do so. That the twats who head the SFA and SPL Reagan and Doncaster think threatening people who've keps smaller Scottish clubs running by sheer hard work would take kindly to threats saus plenty about their attitude to wider Scottish football and plenty about their own utter ignorance.


One of the things that might happen as a result of the loosening of SKY's noose around all Scottish clubs is the return of more 3pm Saturday kick offs.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 5, 2012)

It seems to me that the SFL1 clubs are now in an interesting position. If they collectively play hardball, the Newco to SFL1 proposal is as good as dead. Which supposedly will trigger an immediate attempt to set up an SPL2. Which needs the SFL1 clubs to transfer or else the Newco have nobody to play. At which point, they can shake down the SFA, the SPL and the SPL clubs for pretty much anything they want in terms of league structure and money redistribution.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 5, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> It seems to me that the SFL1 clubs are now in an interesting position. If they collectively play hardball, the Newco to SFL1 proposal is as good as dead. Which supposedly will trigger an immediate attempt to set up an SPL2. Which needs the SFL1 clubs to transfer or else the Newco have nobody to play. At which point, they can shake down the SFA, the SPL and the SPL clubs for pretty much anything they want in terms of league structure and money redistribution.


 
Yup and there's an interesting debate taking place across SPL fans re finances and the re-distribution of the gate/tv/sponsorship money too.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Assuming a "Rangers" continues in professional football, I don't feel much sympathy for their fans. They didn't tell their club to cheat, but they got the benefit of years of overachieving as a result of it.


That seems really harsh. There's currently no shortage of clubs 'overachieving' because they were lucky enough to pick up billionaire foreign investment and only time will tell if it was dodgy or not.

Football fans - who play no part in these deals and are not even _slightly_ responsible for any financial misconduct at their club - deserve better, and you'd be foolish to presume your club might be somehow exempt from any possible dodginess.

FUCK MODERN FOOTBALL.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 5, 2012)

editor said:


> That seems really harsh. There's currently no shortage of clubs 'overachieving' because they were lucky enough to pick up billionaire foreign investment and only time will tell if it was dodgy or not.


 
Rangers systematically spent money they didn't have over an extended period of time and as a result (a) enjoyed significant success and (b) widened further the financial gap between the Old Firm and everyone else, which is killing Scottish football. Rangers fans enjoyed the success, and I really don't accept that having to take the bad with the good is unfair. Nor do I think that the indignity of having to play in the lower leagues for three years is really all that unthinkable a burden. Most teams spend the bulk of their existence in those leagues. Is that an impossible situation for their fans?

If there was going to be no version of Rangers in professional football at all, then I'd certainly feel sorry for their fans.




			
				editor said:
			
		

> Football fans - who play no part in these deals and are not even _slightly_ responsible for any financial misconduct at their club - deserve better, and you'd be foolish to presume your club might be somehow exempt from any possible dodginess.


 
Just a few years ago, my own club was relegated in the same season it won the league, due to financial issues. It has only just made it back to the top division. I wasn't happy about it, to say the least, but I don't think it was unfair.

And yes, I agree that the way money dominates football is horrible.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2012)

No football fan "deserves" this. It's not they're fault.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 5, 2012)

editor said:


> No football fan "deserves" this. It's not they're fault.


 
I didn't say that they "deserve" it, and I certainly didn't say it was their fault. I just don't have any great sympathy for them, in the circumstances, as long as some version of Rangers plays professional football next season in their stadium.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> I didn't say that they "deserve" it, and I certainly didn't say it was their fault. I just don't have any great sympathy for them, in the circumstances, as long as some version of Rangers plays professional football next season in their stadium.


If they don't deserve, how can you have no sympathy for them?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 5, 2012)

editor said:


> If they don't deserve, how can you have no sympathy for them?


 
Because I'm a soulless monster devoid of human empathy.

Or because I don't think it would really hurt any fan of the most successful club in any league to experience the joys of lower division football at least once in their lives. I'd take a different attitude were there to be no version of Rangers playing professional football at Ibrox next season.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 5, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Just a few years ago, my own club was relegated in the same season it won the league, due to financial issues. It has only just made it back to the top division. I wasn't happy about it, to say the least, but I don't think it was unfair.


 
Who's your team?


----------



## juice_terry (Jul 5, 2012)

*Newco Rangers* are left without any pre-season matches after organisers of their tour of Germany cancelled the trip.
The team were due to play three games in Germany from 18-25 July, but the trip will now not take place, according to a statement on the club's official website.


----------



## krink (Jul 5, 2012)

In a strange way I wish my club would fuck up like this because then I'd maybe be able to afford to go again. I hate modern football. For the rangers fans I can guarantee one thing about going into lower leagues - it'll be a fucking right laugh going to all those tiny little clubs.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 5, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Who's your team?


 
Shelbourne. The team last won the League in 2006 and were immediately relegated, having run out of money through a combination of persistent overspending and property shenanigans. Only won promotion again last season. It sucked balls that they were relegated, but I really can't argue that it wasn't fair.

Their relegation was the starting point of the whole League slipping back in quality, but it wasn't the cause. It was just the first symptom. The LoI had much improved, with most of the top division going full time, attractive football being played, better players staying or even returning from abroad. But it wasn't sustainable. Irish "fans" of teams in England (and Scotland) used to claim that they'd watch the LoI if it got better. It got better and they didn't. When Shels won the League in 2006, they did it playing good football, with a team including five players with international caps, in a final day decider... in front of 2,000 people. There wasn't enough money coming in, some of the teams compounded the problems by getting involved with Celtic Tiger property development schemes. Shels were the first to go off the rails, but quite a few have followed since and the LoI has gone back to being overwhelmingly part time again. Yet another club went bust just a month ago.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 5, 2012)

editor said:


> No football fan "deserves" this. It's not they're fault.


 
Although Rangers' current plight is not 'their fault', what about the fans who trashed central Manchester? I reckon they thoroughly 'deserve' it. I find it hard to find a shred of sympthy, tbh, just as I would if it was Nazio in the same predicament.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 5, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Shelbourne. The team last won the League in 2006 and were immediately relegated, having run out of money through a combination of persistent overspending and property shenanigans. Only won promotion again last season. It sucked balls that they were relegated, but I really can't argue that it wasn't fair.
> 
> Their relegation was the starting point of the whole League slipping back in quality, but it wasn't the cause. It was just the first symptom. The LoI had much improved, with most of the top division going full time, attractive football being played, better players staying or even returning from abroad. But it wasn't sustainable. Irish "fans" of teams in England (and Scotland) used to claim that they'd watch the LoI if it got better. It got better and they didn't. When Shels won the League in 2006, they did it playing good football, with a team including five players with international caps, in a final day decider... in front of 2,000 people. There wasn't enough money coming in, some of the teams compounded the problems by getting involved with Celtic Tiger property development schemes. Shels were the first to go off the rails, but quite a few have followed since and the LoI has gone back to being overwhelmingly part time again. Yet another club went bust just a month ago.


 
Aaaah right, for some reason I was thinking you were a Shams man. I have a few Bohs mates so it was a thought hehehe. I know a few LoI fans who really dislike Scottish/English football and follow their 'local' teams, mainly Shams & Bohs. A mate is a Drigheda fan and was gabbing to me the other week about how things aren't 'doom and gloom' but there's much room for improvement. One real improvement might be sacking the clown heading the FAI at present....
I rememmerb the stuff re Shels


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2012)

krink said:
			
		

> For the rangers fans I can guarantee one thing about going into lower leagues - it'll be a fucking right laugh going to all those tiny little clubs.


Yep. They'll have a hoot. I loved it when Cardiff were really good in the shit divisions.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 5, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Aaaah right, for some reason I was thinking you were a Shams man.


 
Wash your mouth out!

Shamrock Rovers have had their own long period of financial difficulties, but are probably now the best positioned club in the League. They've ended up in a new municipal stadium in Tallaght, which means no bright spark can get involved in any property deals, and they are now owned and run by their fans.




			
				Fedayn said:
			
		

> One real improvement might be sacking the clown heading the FAI at present...


 
The hostility between many LoI fans and the FAI top brass is deep and abiding.


----------



## krink (Jul 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Yep. They'll have a hoot. I loved it when Cardiff were really good in the shit divisions.


 
When we went into the old 3rd for the first time in our history (1987/88) we were absolutely gutted but then the actual season down there turned out to be a right laugh. some of my favourite sunderland memories were made in that season.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 5, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Wash your mouth out!


 
Hehehehe



> Shamrock Rovers have had their own long period of financial difficulties, but are probably now the best positioned club in the League. They've ended up in a new municipal stadium in Tallaght, which means no bright spark can get involved in any property deals, and they are now owned and run by their fans.


 
Aye, a loose acquaintance was involved in the fundraising for the new stadium etc. Their fans have a biot of a rep for racism according to some. The SRFC Ultras are rather friendly with a fash led Ultras group at Roma. 



> The hostility between many LoI fans and the FAI top brass is deep and abiding.


 
And rightly so from what i've read


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 5, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Their fans have a biot of a rep for racism according to some. The SRFC Ultras are rather friendly with a fash led Ultras group at Roma


 
I've never really noticed that they were particularly more prone to racism. If they have a noticeable political tinge at all, which is doubtful, it's that they tend to be a little more republican/nationalist than the followings of the other Dublin clubs. There isn't much in the way of overt politics around the LoI, although supporters are heavily overrepresented on the Dublin far left for some reason.




			
				Fedayn said:
			
		

> And rightly so from what i've read


 
Pretty much.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Although Rangers' current plight is not 'their fault', what about the fans who trashed central Manchester? I reckon they thoroughly 'deserve' it. I find it hard to find a shred of sympthy, tbh, just as I would if it was Nazio in the same predicament.


well said


----------



## aylee (Jul 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


>




The worst thing about that isn't the idiotic words .... it's that awful cheap keyboard backing.  It sounds like the Yamaha Portasound I had when I was 14.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Although Rangers' current plight is not 'their fault', what about the fans who trashed central Manchester? I reckon they thoroughly 'deserve' it.


So that's a tiny lunkhead handful of their fans. What about the rest?


----------



## bendeus (Jul 5, 2012)

Looked more than a tiny handful to me.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> well said


 
In fact, on review I'd say I felt elated


----------



## 14teeth (Jul 5, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Although Rangers' current plight is not 'their fault', what about the fans who trashed central Manchester? I reckon they thoroughly 'deserve' it. I find it hard to find a shred of sympthy, tbh, just as I would if it was Nazio in the same predicament.


This has nothing to do with Manchester. This is nothing to do with Rangers. This is going to be about the demise of Scottish football.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2012)

14teeth said:


> This has nothing to do with Manchester. This is nothing to do with Rangers. This is going to be about the demise of Scottish football.


it seems to have quite a bit to do with rangers


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 5, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Looked more than a tiny handful to me.


 

A couple of hundred out of 200,000. Trashed it that much it was business as usual next day. And after selling alcohol to fans all day , the screen then gets turned off for safety concerns.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 5, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> A couple of hundred out of 200,000. Trashed it that much it was business as usual next day.


 
Yes, yes. It was obviously a papist plot to besmirch your good names. Did I mention I felt elated?


----------



## starfish (Jul 5, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> A couple of hundred out of 200,000. Trashed it that much it was business as usual next day. And after selling alcohol to fans all day , the screen then gets turned off for safety concerns.


 
Most reports say about 100,000. But at least you think they had a valid excuse. Nice.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 5, 2012)

starfish said:


> Most reports say about 100,000. But at least you think they had a valid excuse. Nice.



Helluva tough time those Rangers fans have, eh? Imagine being left with no other option than to trash a city centre.


----------



## starfish (Jul 5, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Helluva tough time those Rangers fans have, eh? Imagine being left with no other option than to trash a city centre.


 
To be fair, they didnt all riot. One of my best mates was there & he had to help shield his mates kids as bottles rained down on them from behind as they were quite close to the screen. But yeah, their other choice i suppose would be to not trash it. To trash or not to trash that is the question.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2012)

starfish said:


> Most reports say about 100,000. But at least you think they had a valid excuse. Nice.


he was seeing double.


----------



## starfish (Jul 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> he was seeing double.


 
Must have been all that alcohol they were selling all day.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 6, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Yes, yes. It was obviously a papist plot to besmirch your good names. Did I mention I felt elated?


 

Who you felt is your business.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 6, 2012)

starfish said:


> Most reports say about 100,000. But at least you think they had a valid excuse. Nice.


 

Where do i use it as an excuse. I have written before about the ones fighting being scum.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 6, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Helluva tough time those Rangers fans have, eh? Imagine being left with no other option than to trash a city centre.


 

Trash the whole city centre ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 6, 2012)

starfish said:


> Must have been all that alcohol they were selling all day.


 


That would be the main reason.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 6, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Trash the whole city centre ?


 
£1.5 million worth of damage? That's pretty good going for a handful of bad apples


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Looked more than a tiny handful to me.


How many people do you think are in Rangers' fanbase?
Now do the maths.

There were some right dickheads smashing things up, but that still doesn't mean that the vast majority of Rangers fans "deserved" to have their club go bust.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 6, 2012)

I stopped going to the Offline nights in Brixton a couple of years ago after some cunt started kicking off at me for being a 'hun'. All that happened was I had refused to name a football team. Why spend two hours on a night bus getting back form some place where there is even the remote chance of that kind of thing happening because I have a Glasgow accent? The only incident I have experianced since moving to London and it is no suprise that it happened associated with this place. The posts on this thread show the attitude why.

Life is too short for this kind of pish. There is an absolute tidal wave of shit headed our way that I have been banging on and on and on about for years, I really dont have any interest in all this childish "aw the huns are pure rotten bastards an manky an they smell"

Away you go pals. Have fun.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 6, 2012)

ferrelhadley said:


> I stopped going to the Offline nights in Brixton a couple of years ago after some cunt started kicking off at me for being a 'hun'. All that happened was I had refused to name a football team. Why spend two hours on a night bus getting back form some place where there is even the remote chance of that kind of thing happening because I have a Glasgow accent? The only incident I have experianced since moving to London and it is no suprise that it happened associated with this place. The posts on this thread show the attitude why.
> 
> Life is too short for this kind of pish. There is an absolute tidal wave of shit headed our way that I have been banging on and on and on about for years, I really dont have any interest in all this childish "aw the huns are pure rotten bastards an manky an they smell"
> 
> Away you go pals. Have fun.


 
Aye, because anyone who takes the piss out of your teams current malaise is into kicking off with anyone who mentions they happen to be a Rangers fan.
No-one can take the piss without wanting a square go of course..... Zzzzzzz...

Anyways as light relief, a comment from the RFFF (Rangers Fans Fightung Fund) meeting the other night......



> A representative from Denny then informed the panel that he had four reasons why we should go into Division 3. First he believed it would test Charles Green resolve; secondly he believed it would show the benefit of Auchenhowie and allow the management team to gain experience. Third, it would galvanise and unite the Rangers support, *and lastly it would allow us to move on and concentrate on defeating the SNP’s fight for independence.*


----------



## starfish (Jul 6, 2012)

ferrelhadley said:


> I stopped going to the Offline nights in Brixton a couple of years ago after some cunt started kicking off at me for being a 'hun'. All that happened was I had refused to name a football team. Why spend two hours on a night bus getting back form some place where there is even the remote chance of that kind of thing happening because I have a Glasgow accent? The only incident I have experianced since moving to London and it is no suprise that it happened associated with this place. The posts on this thread show the attitude why.
> 
> Life is too short for this kind of pish. There is an absolute tidal wave of shit headed our way that I have been banging on and on and on about for years, I really dont have any interest in all this childish "aw the huns are pure rotten bastards an manky an they smell"
> 
> Away you go pals. Have fun.


 
Thats bullshit. Sorry that happened to you. I know weve clashed on here but if i met you in real life it would be cool.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 7, 2012)

> Subject: SFL Special General Meeting – Friday, 13th July, 2012
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> ...


 

source

http://blogs.channel4.com/alex-thomsons-view/rangers-vote/2201


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm thinking that the chairmen of the SFL should meet with Doncaster and Regan and give them an ultimatum. Rangers into the SFL1 if you treble the £1m offer to £3m. And then within 5 minutes of the vote the signed resignation letters of Doncaster and Regan faxed to every news outlet in the country with an added apology for being a fucking disgrace. If Regan and Doncaster get appalled about the threats perhaps the SFL Chairmen could remind them of Regan and Doncaster's threats in the awful document they shat out....​


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 7, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Aye, because anyone who takes the piss out of your teams current malaise is into kicking off with anyone who mentions they happen to be a Rangers fan.
> No-one can take the piss without wanting a square go of course..... Zzzzzzz...
> 
> Anyways as light relief, a comment from the RFFF (Rangers Fans Fightung Fund) meeting the other night......


 
So a section of Rangers fans are out to fight independence? Ye gads...


----------



## Deareg (Jul 9, 2012)

The makers of goalref and hawkeye goal line technology have told rangers that they can't use the system next season. Apparently it does not work with goalposts made from jumpers.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The makers of goalref and hawkeye goal line technology have told rangers that they can't use the system next season. Apparently it does not work with goalposts made from jumpers.


That made me


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2012)

What do posters think about this:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18771127
5 former Rangers players refused transfer clearance by the SFA.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 9, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> What do posters think about this:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18771127
> 5 former Rangers players refused transfer clearance by the SFA.


 

I think rangers and the SFA are cunts


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I think rangers and the SFA are cunts


It doesn't appear that there is any legal basis for the decision, it just comes across as spiteful.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 9, 2012)

starfish said:


> Thats bullshit. Sorry that happened to you. I know weve clashed on here but if i met you in real life it would be cool.


 

yes, it's definitely bullshit.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 9, 2012)

I think it's something that will be resolved shortly as soon as FIFA take one look at it. I think the SFA just want to absolve themselves of responsibility for making the decision.

I wonder if the issue is that Rangers FC hasn't technically been liquidated yet and therefore might hold a claim to the players.


----------



## starfish (Jul 9, 2012)

Its quite a long process this liquidation thing. Could take a while to fully complete. The season could have started & it might not all be finished.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 11, 2012)

Great statement from Clyde:


http://www.clydefc.co.uk/statement.html


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 12, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> ...I wonder if the issue is that Rangers FC hasn't technically been liquidated yet and therefore might hold a claim to the players.


It's the only thing I can think of, if so the SPL would be legally obliged to take that stance.   They may also be restricted from adding any comment about the imminent dissolution of a club.

Things will probably be a lot clearer next week.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 13, 2012)

So, today it's either sporting integrity =division 3 or greed = division 1.


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> It's the only thing I can think of, if so the SPL would be legally obliged to take that stance. They may also be restricted from adding any comment about the imminent dissolution of a club.
> 
> Things will probably be a lot clearer next week.


 

Green is saying that he bought the registrations and the players are subject to TUPE regs.  I'm not sure this is true.  There are very specific processes that a company has to go through with consulting employees when a transfer takes place, and I would imagine he hasn't done this.  If he had then the employees have a period when they can voluntarily remove themselves from the transfer.  That none of them did this and then said they didn't want to transfer woud imply that they were never informed properly.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 13, 2012)

Division 3 it is, according to radio reports just now.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 13, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Division 3 it is, according to radio reports just now.


 
Yes, but when you look at the proposal..... "The proposal was to place RFC in SFL3 unless SFL board reached suitable agreement with SPL, in which case they'd go to SFL1." The ladder is being lowered as we speak.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 13, 2012)

Division 3. Start from the bottom and soon it will be title 55. Queens Park away will be a sellout.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

Right decision for a new club with no history.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 13, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Right decision for a new club with no history.





LOL as the younger generation write.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL indeed.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 13, 2012)

The SPL has one , three star stadium, the SFL 3rd has two five star stadiums.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> LOL as the younger generation write.


 
Is that the same younger generation who will one day be asking: _'Pater, do you remember Third Lanark and Rangers?'_


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 13, 2012)

ICT have called an emergency meeting regarding funding. How many more clubs arses will be making buttons now. I thought Scottish football didn't need Rangers.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 13, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Is that the same younger generation who will one day be asking: _'Pater, do you remember Third Lanark and Rangers?'_





Is that the Rangers who are playing in the 3rd ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 13, 2012)

Wait until Christmas and see what other clubs the younger generation will be asking about.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Is that the Rangers who are playing in the 3rd ?


 
Sevco Rangers, surely?

eta: sorry -  just to clarify -  Berwick or Sevco?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Division 3. Start from the bottom and soon it will be title 55. Queens Park away will be a sellout.


 
In reality it's the final nail the the coffin. Whatever remnants of Rangers make it back to top division football will be a shell of the club that dominated in the 90s.

It's over.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 14, 2012)

It seems everyone is assuming rangers will just ease back into the SPL after 3 seasons, how likely is this since they are going to have to build a whole new team from nothing, they certainly won't get european football even if they do get straight back up there due to financial fair play rules.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 14, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> It seems everyone is assuming rangers will just ease back into the SPL after 3 seasons, how likely is this since they are going to have to build a whole new team from nothing, they certainly won't get european football even if they do get straight back up there due to financial fair play rules.


 

We still have players, it's not a new team which needs built. The Gretna way is how we will do it, buy players from the league above until we get into the spl ( if it's still there).


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 14, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> In reality it's the final nail the the coffin. Whatever remnants of Rangers make it back to top division football will be a shell of the club that dominated in the 90s.
> 
> It's over.


 


Yet it's not. I remember the 80's.


----------



## 14teeth (Jul 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yet it's not. I remember the 80's.


Typical rangers supporter - completely blinkered by their own small mindedness.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 14, 2012)

14teeth said:


> Typical rangers supporter - completely blinkered by their own small mindedness.


 

Typical non-Rangers supporter- completely blinkered by hatred, with a big slice of jealousy too.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yet it's not. I remember the 80's.


 
I don't see a benefactor on the horizon for you this time though. Hopefully we see a more sustainable business model for Scottish football now, even if that does amount to 22 guys kicking a ball around a pitch with not many more watching them from the sidelines. It'll still mean something to them, and that's what's frustrated me with the "death of Scottish football" pish that's been spouted by the likes of Traynor. The junior and regional leagues manage just fine without Sky and big sponsorship deals, if the SPL and SFL have to learn to cope likewise then so be it.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

tommers said:


> Green is saying that he bought the registrations and the players are subject to TUPE regs. I'm not sure this is true. There are very specific processes that a company has to go through with consulting employees when a transfer takes place, and I would imagine he hasn't done this. If he had then the employees have a period when they can voluntarily remove themselves from the transfer. That none of them did this and then said they didn't want to transfer woud imply that they were never informed properly.


Under TUPE, you transfer to the new company unless you indicate that you don't want to be and you are therefore no longer employed. You can't only apply the bits of TUPE that you like and ignore the rest.


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Under TUPE, you transfer to the new company unless you indicate that you don't want to be and you are therefore made redundant. You can't only apply the bits of TUPE that you like and ignore the rest.


 
You're not made redundant. Your employment finishes.

I don't understand the second bit. Who's only applying the bits of TUPE they like?


----------



## 14teeth (Jul 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Typical non-Rangers supporter- completely blinkered by hatred, with a big slice of jealousy too.


You'll need to enlighten me here, what hatred and what jealousy?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

tommers said:


> You're not made redundant. Your employment finishes.
> 
> I don't understand the second bit. Who's only applying the bits of TUPE they like?


Sorry should have used the word 'dismissed'. Will amend.

I think Green is - he has claimed that all players were transferred to the newco under TUPE. If that is the case, players have the right under TUPE to object to the transfer and thus their employment finishes. That's what I mean about only applying the bits you like - you can't say TUPE applies but that the right to object to the transfer doesn't.


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Sorry should have used the word 'dismissed'. Will amend.
> 
> I think Green is - he has claimed that all players were transferred to the newco under TUPE. If that is the case, players have the right under TUPE to object to the transfer and thus their employment finishes. That's what I mean about only applying the bits you like - you can't say TUPE applies but that the right to object to the transfer doesn't.


 

yeah, exactly.  He's trying it on.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

14teeth said:


> You'll need to enlighten me here, what hatred and what jealousy?


News to me too - I've only ever supported Aberdeen.


----------



## 14teeth (Jul 14, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> News to me too - I've only ever supported Aberdeen.


I can only assume it's a rangers supporters paranoia, if anyone doesn't support them they must hate them and be jealous of them.    I'm certainly not jealous, I don't understand anyone who could support them, and as for hate, I feel sorry for them, and their misguided loyalties.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

14teeth said:


> I can only assume it's a rangers supporters paranoia, if anyone doesn't support them they must hate them and be jealous of them.  I'm certainly not jealous, I don't understand anyone who could support them, and as for hate, I feel sorry for them, and their misguided loyalties.


I work with a number of rangers supporters, and they're certainly not like newco anchorage. All the ones I've spoken to are heartily sick of all this and want to go down to the third division to start focusing on the football again.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 14, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I don't see a benefactor on the horizon for you this time though. Hopefully we see a more sustainable business model for Scottish football now, even if that does amount to 22 guys kicking a ball around a pitch with not many more watching them from the sidelines. It'll still mean something to them, and that's what's frustrated me with the "death of Scottish football" pish that's been spouted by the likes of Traynor. The junior and regional leagues manage just fine without Sky and big sponsorship deals, if the SPL and SFL have to learn to cope likewise then so be it.


 
Is the SFL going be negatively affected in any way by this though? As far as I can see, they get 3 years of probably boosted attendances, the odd televised game and then in 3 (or maybe more) years later they go back to status quo.

Honestly, I'm looking forward to seeing an SPL where everyone has to balance their books. If there are clubs that can't afford their current wage budget without Rangers in the SPL then there's a fairly simple solution to that. If nobody spends money they don't have then there's no problem. 

Also, while this will only marginally benefit the other SPL clubs, I look forward to Rangers spending the next decade or two having to balance _their_ budget. It's not just David Murray they are going to have to live without, it's the bank's myopically generous credit lines too.

Celtic are financially the bigger club and have been since the late 90s. It's going to take some spectacular leadership both on and off the field for Rangers to win an SPL title this decade. Is anyone sensing that in Charles Green and Ally McCoist?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't see the SFL being negatively affected by this. Bumping a brand new club up to div 1 would've though. Just offering my perspective on the armageddon scenario that's been painted by some. Football is always going to have an audience in this country, clubs just have to be realistic on what they can afford. No bad thing in my book.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

What about Motherwell, will they still go to the wall because of this?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 14, 2012)

European money should benefit them, plus a greater chance of finishing higher in the league leading to greater prize money. What clubs need to do is work harder to get punters through the turnstiles and stop relying on the away support from large Glasgow clubs.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 14, 2012)

14teeth said:


> You'll need to enlighten me here, what hatred and what jealousy?


 
What typical Rangers supporter ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 14, 2012)

How long before we are voted back into the league ? Arses of chairmen are crashing now.


----------



## 14teeth (Jul 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> What typical Rangers supporter ?


Well if you're not a typical rangers supporter, feel free to describe one.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> How long before we are voted back into the league ? Arses of chairmen are crashing now.


 
I think they're exposing themselves as absolute clowns now frankly. Like ICT's chairman, Gilmour looks to be angry that the SFL didn't do as the SPL was secretly telling them.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> How long before we are voted back into the league ? Arses of chairmen are crashing now.


You're in a league - the SFL.

Deal with it or STFU.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> You're in a league - the SFL.
> 
> Deal with it or STFU.






It's where I wanted (and almost all the support) to be . The only people who have to " deal with it " are the ones who said they don't need us. Ok ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I think they're exposing themselves as absolute clowns now frankly. Like ICT's chairman, Gilmour looks to be angry that the SFL didn't do as the SPL was secretly telling them.





Looks like 5 clubs in Admin before september.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Looks like 5 clubs in Admin before september.


Name names


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2012)

1. New rangers.
2...


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Looks like 5 clubs in Admin before september.


 
That includes your team whatever they're to be called I take it?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> That includes your team whatever they're to be called I take it?


 

No.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> No.


 
Strange name for a team.

No F.C.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 15, 2012)

No fc is no football team I've ever hear of..

Do they speak english in No fc?


----------



## starfish (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Looks like 5 clubs in Admin before september.


 
Which is why you & other Sevco 5088 supporters want to restart in Division 3. Its for the joy of seeing other clubs going to the wall. Its your revenge for all these other clubs who conspired with Murray & Whyte to fuck your club up. Nothing to do with what the rules may or may not be.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 15, 2012)

The pope 1 - Rangers Nil


----------



## The Boy (Jul 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Strange name for a team.
> 
> No F.C.


 
I think he was describing Rangers fans.  No FC.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

starfish said:


> Which is why you & other Sevco 5088 supporters want to restart in Division 3. Its for the joy of seeing other clubs going to the wall. Its your revenge for all these other clubs who conspired with Murray & Whyte to fuck your club up. Nothing to do with what the rules may or may not be.


 

It's for the joy of all those teams saying they don't need Rangers and for getting the boots in while we are down going to the wall, nothing to do with us if they can't live within their means . As for the nothing to do with what the rules may or may not be, you agree with a league run with whatever punishment the lynch mob want ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 15, 2012)

John 'Boama' Brown still struggling with the effects of alcohol at his meeting today.....



> #bomberfest at one point, JB stated that he felt that the current owners, are rats.
> 
> #bomberfest JB wants to raise £10mil, and has committed 40k himself, but could not confirm that £10mil would ringfence the assets.
> 
> #bomberfest this sums it up - *JB urged all present to support our manager and in the next breath urged us again to not buy season tickets*.


 


> Vinny ‏@DarcheVinny
> 
> #bomberfest again, JB urges supporters not to buy season tickets and if you as a fan support Green(& buy ST), you are disloyal to Rangers


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> It's for the joy of all those teams saying they don't need Rangers and for getting the boots in while we are down going to the wall, nothing to do with us if they can't live within their means . As for the nothing to do with what the rules may or may not be, you agree with a league run with whatever punishment the lynch mob want ?


You truly are despicable, taking pleasure in other club's misfortunes after your own club distorted the SPL for so long by living 'beyond its means'.


----------



## starfish (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> It's for the joy of all those teams saying they don't need Rangers and for getting the boots in while we are down going to the wall, nothing to do with us if they can't live within their means . As for the nothing to do with what the rules may or may not be, you agree with a league run with whatever punishment the lynch mob want ?


 
Wasnt living beyond your means what got you in this mess in the first place.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> You truly are despicable, taking pleasure in other club's misfortunes after your own club distorted the SPL for so long by living 'beyond its means'.


 

Dry your tears doll,it's for the best if the weaker clubs go to the wall. There are too many teams in Scotland. I would also write that by living beyond our means a lot of teams profited out of it.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

starfish said:


> Wasnt living beyond your means what got you in this mess in the first place.


 

Yes. A point some Rangers fans pointed out at the start but were shouted down.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Dry your tears doll,it's for the best if the weaker clubs go to the wall. There are too many teams in Scotland. I would also write that by living beyond our means a lot of teams profited out of it.


Too many teams in Scotland?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yes. A point some Rangers fans pointed out at the start but were shouted down.


 
Who were these fans who said this? From 'the start'? Don't make me laugh. Late last year you had a lobby of the BBC demanding people stop lying about your club and owner.... Oh the irony....


----------



## starfish (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yes. A point some Rangers fans pointed out at the start but were shouted down.


 
Aye, shouted down by other Rangers fans.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Dry your tears doll,it's for the best if the weaker clubs go to the wall. There are too many teams in Scotland. I would also write that by living beyond our means a lot of teams profited out of it.


Don't patronise me you fucking tool.

Your team went bust, it's been reincarnated and going into division 3, and don't assume you're going to win that league without a full squad.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

And don't make out your team did every other team a favour by living beyond your means, either. Your team damn near destroyed the game by manipulating it the way, newco anchorage, it wasn't a heroic or noble thing that your team did, it was greed pure and simple.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

starfish said:


> Aye, shouted down by other Rangers fans.


 

Yes i know.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Don't patronise me you fucking tool.
> 
> Your team went bust, it's been reincarnated and going into division 3, and don't assume you're going to win that league without a full squad.


 

Patronise, what a big word. The company which owned Rangers went bust , not Rangers. Don't use swear word doll it's not big and it's not lady like.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Who were these fans who said this? From 'the start'? Don't make me laugh. Late last year you had a lobby of the BBC demanding people stop lying about your club and owner.... Oh the irony....


 

I don't know them by name but they were in fanzines writing about how we can't sustain the spending which we were doing under murray. As for the bbc, everything they say about Rangers and us fans up until that programme had been lies and slander. It wasn't too easy for Whyte to tap into that mentality.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Patronise, what a big word. The company which owned Rangers went bust , not Rangers. Don't use swear word doll it's not big and it's not lady like.


If Rangers didn't go bust, why did it get kicked out the SPL?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I don't know them by name but they were in fanzines writing about how we can't sustain the spending which we were doing under murray. As for the bbc, everything they say about Rangers and us fans up until that programme had been lies and slander. It wasn't too easy for Whyte to tap into that mentality.


Well if it was 'lies and slander' why didn't they get sued?

You're just making this up as you're going along, spouting bile and stamping your feet like a child.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Patronise, what a big word. The company which owned Rangers went bust , not Rangers. Don't use swear word doll it's not big and it's not lady like.


Don't patronise me you arsehole.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Don't patronise me you arsehole.






Language, sweetie.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Language, sweetie.


Fuck off, sweetie.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Fuck off, sweetie.






Potty mouth.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Potty mouth.


How old are you? 5?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I don't know them by name but they were in fanzines writing about how we can't sustain the spending which we were doing under murray. As for the bbc, everything they say about Rangers and us fans up until that programme had been lies and slander. It wasn't too easy for Whyte to tap into that mentality.


 
Aye, because the gullible clueless fools in the Blue Order, Union Bears, RST (ie Mark Dingwall's pension), David Edgars ego and so on and so forth lapped up the drivel coming from Craig Whyte and Co. In other words, you lot are more stupid than we gave you credit for?!
Hmmmm so, the BBC committed a criminal offence when they slandered Rangers then? So, pray tell, why did no-one at Ibrox do anything about these terrible crimes..... Now, take your time.... Do have a think about it..... By the way, how is Craig Whyte going as regards suing the BBC? Any idea when the court case will happen?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Aye, because the gullible clueless fools in the Blue Order, Union Bears, RST (ie Mark Dingwall's pension), David Edgars ego and so on and so forth lapped up the drivel coming from Craig Whyte and Co. In other words, you lot are more stupid than we gave you credit for?!
> Hmmmm so, the BBC committed a criminal offence when they slandered Rangers then? So, pray tell, why did no-one at Ibrox do anything about these terrible crimes..... Now, take your time.... Do have a think about it..... By the way, how is Craig Whyte going as regards suing the BBC? Any idea when the court case will happen?


 

It might have something to do with the easy ride murray still gets from the mhedia. This is the reason everyone attacks Rangers and us fans but never say anything about murray.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> How old are you? 5?


 

ish.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Media.

There is no catholic-led anti-Rangers conspiracy, although it does suit your martyr-like outlook to think that there is.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> It might have something to do with the easy ride murray still gets from the mhedia. This is the reason everyone attacks Rangers and us fans but never say anything about murray.


 
Are you having a senior moment? The press have more than laid into Murray, ironically SKY presenters, such as open Rangers fan Jeff Randall give him an easy ride. The tabloid press and the media up here are more than into Murry. Your hate figure Speirs was hoiked out of Ibrox for attacking Murray, much to the fans delight and hate. . Traynor barely criticised neither you nor Murray. He was so critical of you that he defended the famine song. Then Whyte turned up and you all swallowed the line... Dingwall and his 'keep your powder dry' guff was lapped up. I suggest you look at your own fans inaction and 'man in the big house' mentality and failure to see what was coming frankly.....


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Dundee invited to join SPL, Airdrie moving to Division 1, Stranraer moving to Division 2:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18850864

In same article new Rangers to face Brechin City on 28th July.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

A recap on the big tax case, for all those among us, who can't remember the basic premise of why the case came about in the first place:

'HMRC accused Rangers of massive tax underpayments on money given to employees between 2000/01 and 2009/10. Rangers appealed against the bill and the case has trundled on through First Tier Tax Tribunal hearings in October 2010, April, May and November 2011, and January this year. The disputed underpayment is around £24m but Rangers' liabilities could be far, far higher.'

From: http://www.heraldscotland.com/mobil...73?_=dc229a47243ad58815f1ead9729de3b340fe4824


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Media.
> 
> There is no catholic-led anti-Rangers conspiracy, although it does suit your martyr-like outlook to think that there is.


like to see newco anchoRAGE on the pyre shouting out his gibberish as the flames lick ever higher


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

From the same article:

'Saying that others also used EBTs, or that he was advised that they were perfectly legal and commonplace, isn't going to sound like much of a defence for Sir David Murray if the case is lost. He took them down the EBT route and it has looked like a ruinous decision. Even if they win the appeal, the club has operated in the shadow of this case for two years and it scared off buyers'.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 16, 2012)

http://sport.stv.tv/football/clubs/...as-scottish-fa-insist-signing-ban-must-stand/

Great stuff:



> The Scottish FA has made clear it will only transfer Rangers' membership to the new company if it either agrees to the imposition of the registration ban or elects to again go before the governing body's appellate tribunal


 


> The Scottish FA also want Mr Green to agree to pay all outstanding football debt as another condition of the membership being transferred. It is also insisting on the new company taking responsibility for any sanctions later imposed by the Scottish Premier League following its investigation into alleged non-contractual payments to players.


 
Charles Green:


> For us, it is a balance between what is fair and appropriate and what is required.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> From the same article:
> 
> 'Saying that others also used EBTs, or that he was advised that they were perfectly legal and commonplace, isn't going to sound like much of a defence for Sir David Murray if the case is lost. He took them down the EBT route and it has looked like a ruinous decision. Even if they win the appeal, the club has operated in the shadow of this case for two years and it scared off buyers'.





What is you're point ? They are legal.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Are you having a senior moment? The press have more than laid into Murray, ironically SKY presenters, such as open Rangers fan Jeff Randall give him an easy ride. The tabloid press and the media up here are more than into Murry. Your hate figure Speirs was hoiked out of Ibrox for attacking Murray, much to the fans delight and hate. . Traynor barely criticised neither you nor Murray. He was so critical of you that he defended the famine song. Then Whyte turned up and you all swallowed the line... Dingwall and his 'keep your powder dry' guff was lapped up. I suggest you look at your own fans inaction and 'man in the big house' mentality and failure to see what was coming frankly.....





You really don't know much do you ? When the we deserve better campaign was going, the press were saying how much Murray had given us and how dare we say this. To say they have more than laid into Murray is laughable.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> What is you're point ? They are legal.


 
Not the way Rangers administrated them.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> You really don't know much do you ? When the we deserve better campaign was going, the press were saying how much Murray had given us and how dare we say this. To say they have more than laid into Murray is laughable.


 
During the time you were allegedly using EBT's illegally they were right up Murrays arse that is true. So much so that they repeated his Media House inspired lies in the press regularly, Traynor, Young, Broadfoot, Jackson et al. No-one questions that, the succulent lamb was always on the menu. However the last year-15 months however the real legacy of Minty Moonbeams Murray has been exposed by one or two members of the press.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Not the way Rangers administrated them.






They were at the time HMRC are now trying to make how Rangers used them illegal.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> During the time you were allegedly using EBT's illegally they were right up Murrays arse that is true. So much so that they repeated his Media House inspired lies in the press regularly, Traynor, Young, Broadfoot, Jackson et al. No-one questions that, the succulent lamb was always on the menu. However the last year-15 months however the real legacy of Minty Moonbeams Murray has been exposed by one or two members of the press.





So you have went from more than laid into him to just in the last 15 months. The succulent lamb is still on the menu at liewells table.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So you have went from more than laid into him to just in the last 15 months. The succulent lamb is still on the menu at liewells table.


 
The two are not mutually exclusive as i'm sure you know.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> They were at the time HMRC are now trying to make how Rangers used them illegal.


 
They're supposed to be discretionary loans, not contractual payments. They were never legal the way Rangers used them.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> They were at the time HMRC are now trying to make how Rangers used them illegal.


No, they were never intended to be used to avoid tax on wages, and at least one player confirmed this as Fedayn has already pointed at least once. Don't let the facts get in the way though.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyway, today's news brings this - Rangers looking to discuss the proposed transfer embargo with the SFA
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18862115

Now, I had thought that the SFA got told they had overstepped the mark somewhat in imposing a transfer ban, and this decision was upheld by a Court of Session judge (although some in the game thought that old Rangers shouldn't have gone down the Court route):
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18248766

Should there be an embargo as well as other punishments? - don't forget there was a six figure fine imposed as well.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> They're supposed to be discretionary loans, not contractual payments. They were never legal the way Rangers used them.





Ah, still you hope about the dual contract proof.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Anyway, today's news brings this - Rangers looking to discuss the proposed transfer embargo with the SFA
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18862115
> 
> Now, I had thought that the SFA got told they had overstepped the mark somewhat in imposing a transfer ban, and this decision was upheld by a Court of Session judge (although some in the game thought that old Rangers shouldn't have gone down the Court route):
> ...





It seems you missed out the word blackmail. As for going down the court route, the sfa said they ad no money to when  liewells mob said they were going to court but found money for us.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> No, they were never intended to be used to avoid tax on wages, and at least one player confirmed this as Fedayn has already pointed at least once. Don't let the facts get in the way though.





Has this player provided proof or is it just the good old mhedia putting words in his mouth?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> It seems you missed out the word blackmail. As for going down the court route, the sfa said they ad no money to when liewells mob said they were going to court but found money for us.


No, no I didn't. 

Liewell? Fuck's sake I'm saying the SFA have gone too far in this.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Has this player provided proof or is it just the good old mhedia putting words in his mouth?


MEDIA. MEDIA MEDIA MEDIA MEDIA MEDIA MEDIA. NO H.

The player (check Fedayn's posts for the name, can't remember) said his wages were paid into an EBT. He'd know, after all.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Has this player provided proof or is it just the good old mhedia putting words in his mouth?


 
His quoted words not good enough?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> His quoted words not good enough?






So quoted words =proof ? Dear oh dear. Im still waiting for proof of these contracts to be published 
, not just what a players says.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So quoted words =proof ? Dear oh dear. Im still waiting for proof of these contracts to be published
> , not just what a players says.


 
Quoted words are legally admissible as evidence in courts. Quoted words are proof enough when you want to use them. Yet more hypocrisy I notice...

Why would the player lie?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So quoted words =proof ? Dear oh dear. Im still waiting for proof of these contracts to be published
> , not just what a players says.


Oh get real. No player is going to publish a confidential document and erode any negotiating position they have. He has no reason to lie, and I would have thought that as a loyal fan you would support each and every member of your team.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 17, 2012)

From the SFA:

http://www.scottishfa.co.uk/scottish_fa_news.cfm?page=2986&newsID=10204&newsCategoryID=1


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

On BBC now as well:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18873231

Although the fine for going insolvent made me .


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

New Rangers now threatening legal action against Duff and Phelps over running costs payment of £500k made in June:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18881004


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 18, 2012)

St. Johnstone saying they are near administration. Shame.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> St. Johnstone saying they are near administration. Shame.


Link?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Only there's no press release on the website, and nothing on the BBC.

Are you just jealous about their pre-season games?

ETA: google search for 'st johnstone liquidation' brings up rangers references.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Only there's no press release on the website, and nothing on the BBC.
> 
> Are you just jealous about their pre-season games?
> 
> ETA: google search for 'st johnstone liquidation' brings up rangers references.





Considering they are playing in Europe it means their season has started.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Link?





Their chairman on SSN saying they can't rule out admin soon.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Considering they are playing in Europe it means their season has started.


So, any sign of your purported link yet? Or are you just rubbing your hands with glee thinking that another club might be having financial problems?

Shame on you.

Anyway, I would be interested in hearing what you think of the Duff & Phelps info I posted up.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Their chairman on SSN saying they can't rule out admin soon.


Link?

Only there no mention of it on the Sky Sports St Johnstone section either.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Considering they are playing in Europe it means their season has started.


 
You going to Brechin?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You going to Brechin?






I'm working , might go down to Hawick on Saturday.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Link?
> 
> Only there no mention of it on the Sky Sports St Johnstone section either.






So ? I'm sure it's big news on Sky, keep looking.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So ? I'm sure it's big news on Sky, keep looking.


No, still nothing.

Hardly 'big news' is it? 

And if they are 'going into liquidation' as you claim why did they sign a new midfielder a few days ago?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18838184


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> So ? I'm sure it's big news on Sky, keep looking.


Your statement, you post the link. Otherwise, it's just your ramblings.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

The Chairman said on SSN that he couldn't guarantee St Johnstone wouldn't go into administration.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> The Chairman said on SSN that he couldn't guarantee St Johnstone wouldn't go into administration.


Which is a bit different from:


Newco anchorage said:


> St. Johnstone saying they are near administration. Shame.


Still nothing on SSN website, or BBC either.

I ask again, would he really be signing a new player if administration was so imminent?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 18, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Your statement, you post the link. Otherwise, it's just your ramblings.








SSN. There.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> SSN. There.


It's not on the SSN website.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

This was though:
'Brown claims to have been chasing Green for ownership documents'
http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11095/7910656/Brown-demands-to-see-documents


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

More players set to leave too, with Green saying 'You can't expect international players to play in Division 3':
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18865402


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 20, 2012)

Someone chucked a pound coin on the pitch at their recent friendly....police are not sure whether it was hoolie related or a takeover bid.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 21, 2012)

Andy McKellar ‏@AMCKEL
BBC report that SPL unable to pay required £2M fee to SFL unless TV deal is signed. Failure to do so would mean league is insolvent.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 21, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Andy McKellar ‏@AMCKEL
> BBC report that SPL unable to pay required £2M fee to SFL unless TV deal is signed. Failure to do so would mean league is insolvent.


Here's the BBC article giving more information:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18941515


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 21, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Here's the BBC article giving more information:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18941515


 
In other words "stop looking to see if we cheated"


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 21, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> In other words "stop looking to see if we cheated"


 
Why, I wonder.....??



> Rangers want the Scottish Premier League to drop their investigation into dual contracts


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Why, I wonder.....??


I think we all know why....


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I think we all know why....


 

Yes, it will open up a can of worms which no one wants. Only one club will try to destroy the spl and it won't be us.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yes, it will open up a can of worms which no one wants. Only one club will try to destroy the spl and it won't be us.


More wild baseless fantasy.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yes, it will open up a can of worms which no one wants. Only one club will try to destroy the spl and it won't be us.


 
And your evidence for this Leverndalesque fantasy is?


----------



## Belushi (Nov 4, 2015)

Oof

HMRC wins Rangers tax case appeal - BBC News


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Oof
> 
> HMRC wins Rangers tax case appeal - BBC News


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Oof
> 
> HMRC wins Rangers tax case appeal - BBC News


 Is this case against the previous owners ? Are the current owners liable for the back tax ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Is this case against the previous owners ? Are the current owners liable for the back tax ?


oh i do hope so.


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> oh i do hope so.



Not according to that article.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2015)

tommers said:


> Not according to that article.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 4, 2015)

forlornly puts away the jelly mix


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> forlornly puts away the jelly mix


the ice cream's back in the freezer


----------



## starfish (Nov 20, 2015)

Im still very confused about this whole business. Shame theres no huns around to explain it all to us.


----------

